# [ROOT] iOS 16 emojis (Google,JoyPixels,EmojiDex,FaceBook,Samsung,Twemoji,Windows)



## RickyBush_ (Jul 15, 2016)

“SOCIALS”
IG: RickyBush_
SNAP: RickyBush_555 ?
Join the new Telegram group!
★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★
If you like what I've done show some LOVE by hitting that thumbs up  Thanks 
You could go one step further by buying me a slice of pizza! 
paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI

★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★
Hey
I decided to make a new thread just for stock fonts so it's easier/cleaner to find check out my Themed fonts if you haven't already.  I've updated the packs to iOS10.2  
★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★
Notice:
★ To the developers who use my work please give the right credits also link this thread
★ When sharing my work I would appreciate it if you shared the direct links to my thread/downloads as I like to keep track of the downloads also it helps build up traffic to this thread for more people to find it thanks
★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★
Instructions:
I. Back up existing NotoColorEmoji.ttf from /system/fonts (Recommended File Explorer)
II. Download modded .ttf file (zip), extract the zip (Newer zips are flashable)
III. Copy-paste modded .ttf file to the same location /system/fonts, overwriting the existing one. Change permissions to rw-r-r (0644) and reboot.
IV. Enjoy your new emojis 
Samsung Instructions:



        I. Back up existing NotoColorEmoji.ttf/SamsungColorEmoji.ttf from /system/fonts
II. Download modded .ttf file (zip), extract the zip
III. Copy-paste modded .ttf file to the same location /system/fonts, overwriting the existing one. Change permissions to rw-r-r (0644)
IV. Copy-paste NotoColorEmoji.ttf change it to SamsungColorEmoji.ttf then reboot
V. Enjoy your new emojis 


★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★​Emoji Replacer  APP DOWNLOAD​
NEW  unofficial iOS 16
NEW  Samsung 2.5
NEW Facebook 5.0
NEW JoyPixels 6.0
NEW Google 11 (13.1)
NEW Unofficial iOS14
How to get iOS Memoji Stickers!

★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★
I. iOS
II. Flat iOS 10.2
III. Samsung
IV. Android
V. Twemoji
VI. EmojiOne
VII. Windows 10
VIII. FaceBook
IX. LG
X. Mozilla
XI. EmojiDex
★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★
Notice:
I am not the copyright owner of the Apple, Samsung, Microsoft, LG, FaceBook, Mozilla emojis. The above names owns the copyrights. I have simply combined them and merged into an android font file.
★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★
Credits:
vXBaKeRXv for being awesome! ?
★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★

★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★​


----------



## kate0205 (Jul 15, 2016)

Win10 is my fave! Thanks a ton, mister! ?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using Tapatalk


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jul 15, 2016)

kate0205 said:


> Win10 is my fave! Thanks a ton, mister! ?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh awesome I had them on my other thread but I don't think many people saw them so I decided to make a thread just for my sock fonts


----------



## hanschke (Jul 16, 2016)

offer flashable zip files too


----------



## krazie1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Great Collection Ricky :good::good::good:


----------



## kaederukawa7 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi mr ... Why emoji not shown on my keyboard ? I use cm13 temasek. On zenfone 2. I follow your instruction step by step but now my emoji gone ... Please help me sir.

Update: its work...  Hahahah my bad.


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jul 21, 2016)

krazie1 said:


> Great Collection Ricky :good::good::good:

Click to collapse



Thanks bro ?

I was going to add HTC but now I'm just going to wait for Unicode 9 before I do any more can't wait to update all of the packages ???


----------



## FedericoPeranzi (Jul 21, 2016)

Works awsome with the last Google Keyboard! In Samsung Galaxy Core 2 4.4.2


----------



## Melonius Games (Jul 22, 2016)

Looks sweet!


----------



## AnonymousHacker (Jul 22, 2016)

Noob question here. What version of google keyboard should i use?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## lightninbug (Jul 23, 2016)

http://blog.emojipedia.org/gendered-emojis-coming-in-2016/


----------



## FedericoPeranzi (Jul 23, 2016)

@RickyBush_ Works AWSOME! Thanks bro


----------



## favinho (Jul 24, 2016)

Can anyone mod the latest xperia keyboard to support new unicode 9 please???? I don't like the Google keyboard


----------



## lightninbug (Jul 26, 2016)

favinho said:


> Can anyone mod the latest xperia keyboard to support new unicode 9 please???? I don't like the Google keyboard

Click to collapse



Research yourself and do it.  Asking everywhere doesn't help.  Put your efforts elsewhere and you could probably have already helped yourself... This goes for anyone asking for a Xperia keyboard mod. You get what the devs provide.


----------



## Dyneteve (Jul 26, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Still_living714 (Jul 28, 2016)

Love how flat ios looks on swiftkey ???? thanks brochacho!:highfive::fingers-crossed:


----------



## hanschke (Aug 1, 2016)

http://stadt-bremerhaven.de/apple-ios-10-beta-4-veroeffentlicht/

will you add the new fonts please


----------



## RickyBush_ (Aug 2, 2016)

*iOS 10 beta 4 emojis *

Just to let you know I've got the new iOS emojis but just waiting on emojione to update their .ttf also we have to wait for Google to update their keyboard/.ttf as soon as they update it I'll upload it thanks


----------



## hanschke (Aug 2, 2016)

I hate soon but I love it to hear that your update is planed


----------



## favinho (Aug 2, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> Just to let you know I've got the new iOS emojis but just waiting on emojione to update their .ttf as soon as they update it I'll upload it thanks

Click to collapse



Aprecciate the effort and work and regardless some people that are upset with my petition I ask once again humbly if you could mod the latest xperia keyboard to support unicode 9 emojis ✌✌✌


----------



## krazie1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Thats awesome RickyBush, still switching between Twemoji & Windows 10


----------



## bmbngps (Aug 3, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> Just to let you know I've got the new iOS emojis but just waiting on emojione to update their .ttf as soon as they update it I'll upload it thanks

Click to collapse



Still waiting and so excited ??

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## RickyBush_ (Aug 3, 2016)

hanschke said:


> I hate soon but I love it to hear that your update is planed

Click to collapse



I hate waiting to it sucks I would of loved to get them up the minute I got them but Google still needs to update their keyboard/.TTF so I'm afraid it's just a waiting game ��



favinho said:


> Aprecciate the effort and work and regardless some people that are upset with my petition I ask once again humbly if you could mod the latest xperia keyboard to support unicode 9 emojis

Click to collapse



Sorry I don't know how to do that you'll have to find someone else to do that I'm afraid  



krazie1 said:


> Thats awesome RickyBush, still switching between Twemoji & Windows 10

Click to collapse



I'm glad you like them bro thanks for the support much appreciated :highfive:



bmbngps said:


> Still waiting and so excited ��

Click to collapse



Me too lol But I'm afraid I think we're going to have to wait quite a long time for Google to update their keyboard/.ttf so that sucks ����



IDeaDHeaDI said:


> I hope it would be without toy gun

Click to collapse



The water gun is the best emoji from iOS 10 ������ 



Guys as soon as I see an update I'll make the .TTF until then just enjoy the ones you have lol :angel:




lightninbug said:


> Project dead?

Click to collapse



No waiting for Google to update if you bothered to look at old posts you would of seen that.  I thought you can make your own .ttf now anyway


----------



## ThibOdo (Aug 5, 2016)

I want IOS 10 beta 4 emoji plzzzzzz


----------



## bmbngps (Aug 5, 2016)

ThibOdo said:


> I want IOS 10 beta 4 emoji plzzzzzz

Click to collapse



Me too ??

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## lightninbug (Aug 6, 2016)

ThibOdo said:


> I want IOS 10 beta 4 emoji plzzzzzz

Click to collapse






bmbngps said:


> Me too ??

Click to collapse



Me 3!


----------



## IDeaDHeaDI (Aug 6, 2016)

ThibOdo said:


> I want IOS 10 beta 4 emoji plzzzzzz

Click to collapse



I hope it would be without toy gun


----------



## Marty_Since87 (Aug 7, 2016)

Yay! Flashable zips ????. I'm still using win10.


----------



## lightninbug (Aug 9, 2016)

Project dead?


----------



## Sander9847 (Aug 9, 2016)

lightninbug said:


> Project dead?

Click to collapse



Why on earth would this project be dead??
All zips work and op is waiting for the official update of the emojis.


----------



## hanschke (Aug 9, 2016)

not dead but the bad word "sooon"


----------



## lightninbug (Aug 9, 2016)

Sander9847 said:


> Why on earth would this project be dead??
> All zips work and op is waiting for the official update of the emojis.

Click to collapse



Was a joke. Sorry.


----------



## luigg69 (Aug 10, 2016)

*Friend, please pass me the emojis ios 10 beta 4 you have?*

[ jjjjQUOTE=RickyBush_;67754004]Hey guy
I decided to make a new thread just for my stock fonts so it's easier/cleaner to find check out my Themed fonts if you haven't already.  I'll be updating them all to the latest Unicode once available 

Instructions:
I. Back up existing NotoColorEmoji.ttf from /system/fonts
II. Download modded .ttf file (zip), extract the zip (NOT flashable!)
III. Copy-paste modded .ttf file to the same location /system/fonts, overwriting the existing one. Change permissions to rw-r-r (0644) and reboot.
IV. Enjoy your new emojis 

*ZIP IS NOT FLASHABLE*
I'll be adding all of them to flashable zips once Unicode 9 is available for them! 

I. iOS Unofficial unicode  9
A few bugs but nothing major 
II. Windows 10 with Ninja cats (Unicode9)





You can now see Ninja cats but it doesn't show on the keyboard can someone mod a keyboard so it shows?
III. EmojiOne 2.2.4 (Flashable)
IV. Twemoji 2.1 (Flashable)
V. FaceBook
VI. LGG5
VII. Mozilla

I have the iOS 10 beta 4 emojis but need to wait for Google to update their .ttf/keyboard so just be patient the project is far from dead 

Notice:
I am not the copyright owner of the Apple, Microsoft, LG, FaceBook, Mozilla emojis. The above names owns the copyrights. I have simply combined them and merged into android font file.

Please HELP this thread get noticed by hitting thanks and rating it thanks.....Enjoy :good::highfive:[/QUOTE]


----------



## hanschke (Aug 10, 2016)

why you do a full quote?


----------



## RickyBush_ (Aug 10, 2016)

I've heard that Samsung has released new emojis has anyone come across them yet?


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Aug 10, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> I've heard that Samsung has released new emojis has anyone come across them yet?

Click to collapse



I saw new additions - flags in Note 7 rom, they look little weird and saturated ???? I haven't seen any other changes


----------



## treezy26 (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm having issues with some fonts showing as black with white outline. I never had this issue before. Is there a fix for this? I did just update my rom so maybe that could be it...

Edit: Never mind. I'm using substratum and changed fonts which affected it. Disregard.


----------



## wmartelo (Aug 10, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> I saw new additions - flags in Note 7 rom, they look little weird and saturated ???? I haven't seen any other changes

Click to collapse



Where can I see the New additions ?

Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Aug 10, 2016)

wmartelo said:


> Where can I see the New additions ?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I downloaded Note 7 update files which I found somewhere on XDA and extracted new SamsungColorEmoji.ttf file from there. I'll upload if I still have that file  

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4 using XDA Labs


----------



## lightninbug (Aug 11, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> I downloaded Note 7 update files which I found somewhere on XDA and extracted new SamsungColorEmoji.ttf file from there. I'll upload if I still have that file

Click to collapse



Can you upload please?


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Aug 11, 2016)

lightninbug said:


> Can you upload please?

Click to collapse



Here it is, Dropbox link to file


----------



## chalofito (Aug 11, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> I've heard that Samsung has released new emojis has anyone come across them yet?

Click to collapse



Could you turn this pack of emoji?:fingers-crossed:
http://emojipedia.org/emojidex/


----------



## lightninbug (Aug 12, 2016)

chalofito said:


> Could you turn this pack of emoji?:fingers-crossed:
> http://emojipedia.org/emojidex/

Click to collapse




+1 those look badass!!


----------



## Marty_Since87 (Aug 12, 2016)

I want those emojis


----------



## RickyBush_ (Aug 12, 2016)

chalofito said:


> Could you turn this pack of emoji?:fingers-crossed:
> http://emojipedia.org/emojidex/

Click to collapse



I've been waiting for some guy to get me the PNGs for a couple of months now but I guess he forgot or to busy!



chalofito said:


> Lol, that if it was funny, there is some way that you can download and modify ?? those emoji really look great

Click to collapse



I've just messaged the guy again to see




lightninbug said:


> Can you just right click those images and save as?

Click to collapse



You can do that but nobodys got time for tha  you then have to add all the unicodes to them feel free to do it yourself


----------



## chalofito (Aug 12, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> I've been waiting for some guy to get me the PNGs for a couple of months now but I guess he forgot or to busy!

Click to collapse



Lol, that if it was funny, there is some way that you can download and modify ?? those emoji really look great


----------



## lightninbug (Aug 12, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> I've been waiting for some guy to get me the PNGs for a couple of months now but I guess he forgot or to busy!
> 
> 
> 
> I've just messaged the guy again to see

Click to collapse




Can you just right click those images and save as?


----------



## ThibOdo (Aug 12, 2016)

I really love Windows 10 emoji but i can't see Ninja Cat. 
For exemple when i type Cat emoji and Grey Man emoji  i don't see a Ninja Cat but a Cat and Grey man....


----------



## dallallero (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi everyone. Could anyone upload the Apple Emoji Font from iOS 10? I don't care if it's not packaged for Android, I'd like to decompress the png files  Thanks a lot!


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Aug 13, 2016)

I have iOS10b4 emoji font, if it suits, here it is 

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------




ThibOdo said:


> I really love Windows 10 emoji but i can't see Ninja Cat.
> For exemple when i type Cat emoji and Grey Man emoji  i don't see a Ninja Cat but a Cat and Grey man....

Click to collapse



Can you see this ( ?? ) emoji as Ninja Cat on your phone? AFAIK, that emoji needs ZWJ to work which will look like this - Cat+ZWJ+Grey Man


----------



## Gershik (Aug 14, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> I have iOS10b4 emoji font, if it suits, here it is

Click to collapse



Will this work on android?


----------



## lightninbug (Aug 14, 2016)

Gershik said:


> Will this work on android?

Click to collapse



I tried.. renamed to notocoloremoji.ttf and placed it in system/fonts.. no new Unicode 9 emojis show up. They are blank spaces. So no it does not work. Need OPs experience


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Aug 14, 2016)

Gershik said:


> Will this work on android?

Click to collapse



No it won't, the guy requested iOS version for decompiling 



lightninbug said:


> I tried.. renamed to notocoloremoji.ttf and placed it in system/fonts.. no new Unicode 9 emojis show up. They are blank spaces. So no it does not work. Need OPs experience

Click to collapse



AppleColorEmoji font uses different (proprietary) encoding - sbix tables, therefore it won't work on android, which uses its own CBDT/CBLC image table  ? 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4 using XDA Labs


----------



## ThibOdo (Aug 14, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> I have iOS10b4 emoji font, if it suits, here it is
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is ZWJ ?


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Aug 14, 2016)

ThibOdo said:


> What is ZWJ ?

Click to collapse



Zero Width Joiner abbreviated as "ZWJ", it is an empty character for joining two or more letters into the one character, afaik it is used to draw some complex  Arabic and Indic scripts  I don't know exact info, I'll post reference link later for ZWJ 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 11:13 ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 ----------

So, here is the information about ZWJ
_Source_: *Emojipedia.org*
_Source_: *Wikipedia.org*

Full list of ZWJ sequences to date: *Unicode.org*


----------



## ThibOdo (Aug 14, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> Zero Width Joiner abbreviated as "ZWJ", it is an empty character for joining two or more letters into the one character, afaik it is used to draw some complex  Arabic and Indic scripts  I don't know exact info, I'll post reference link later for ZWJ
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4 using XDA Labs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay thks ^^


----------



## dallallero (Aug 14, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> I have iOS10b4 emoji font, if it suits, here it is

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot! In the next days I try to compile the android .ttf 

---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------

Looking at pngs from iOS 10, I hope that in the final version there'll be differences... unfortunately Apple adaptes/redesigned only the "face emojis" and the "people emojis"... other symbols are still the same so they don't fit with the new ones...


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Aug 14, 2016)

dallallero said:


> Thanks a lot! In the next days I try to compile the android .ttf
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------
> 
> Looking at pngs from iOS 10, I hope that in the final version there'll be differences... unfortunately Apple adaptes/redesigned only the "face emojis" and the "people emojis"... other symbols are still the same so they don't fit with the new ones...

Click to collapse



You mean Unicode 9 emojis? I think they'll include it when release candidate firmware comes out on iDevices  and I think it's not too far from now  

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4 using XDA Labs


----------



## dallallero (Aug 14, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> You mean Unicode 9 emojis? I think they'll include it when release candidate firmware comes out on iDevices  and I think it's not too far from now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



No, I mean the "others" that are not "faces" or "people" (i.e. animals, fruits etc...)

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------

At the moment I couldn't just port the Apple font to Android, but I did just replace the pngs to the Apple Color Emoji from 9.3. Here you are the font file. It works perfectly, though there is no gender diversity.

Apple Color Emoji Font, 10beta replacement (male only)

ATTENTION: This font file is male-only. I mean, emojis like haircut, face massage or person raising up hand, which normally represent a woman, are been replaced with the male version found into the Apple Color Emoji from beta 10.

Here it is how it works:


----------



## bmbngps (Aug 15, 2016)

dallallero said:


> No, I mean the "others" that are not "faces" or "people" (i.e. animals, fruits etc...)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's working but the new emoji from unicode 10 not showing in the google keyboard

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Aug 15, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> It's working but the new emoji from unicode 10 not showing in the google keyboard
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Unicode 10 won't be till 2017.   None of fonts exist that supports U10 emojis, because only 5 or 6 emoji candidates are known for today, there's no chance that any oem will support it till 2017, no "official" keyboard will be available till that date.


----------



## hanschke (Aug 15, 2016)

try the beta fonts now. apple released a new build today


----------



## dallallero (Aug 18, 2016)

hanschke said:


> try the beta fonts now. apple released a new build today

Click to collapse



Does anyone have it? If someone could post the new beta font I could work out...


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Aug 18, 2016)

dallallero said:


> Does anyone have it? If someone could post the new beta font I could work out...

Click to collapse



There are no new emojis in this update, it's just bugfix, nothing more 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4 using XDA Labs


----------



## cookiiee94 (Aug 20, 2016)

I have a problem with emojione 2.2.4 
The standard "" emoji shows up a black and white smiley 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using XDA Labs


----------



## cookiiee94 (Aug 20, 2016)

See in screenshot


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using XDA Labs


----------



## dallallero (Aug 21, 2016)

cookiiee94 said:


> See in screenshot
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



That's because you have priority issues: in other words, another font is set as prior and it works "over" the Color Emoji font. Try putting Color Emoji Font at the first place into the Fallback_fonts.xml and Fonts.xml files (etc folder inside system).


----------



## lightninbug (Aug 23, 2016)

New android 7.0 emojis were released!!


----------



## lightninbug (Aug 24, 2016)

I'll update my thread with them tonight, looks like OP is away.


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Aug 25, 2016)

dallallero said:


> No, I mean the "others" that are not "faces" or "people" (i.e. animals, fruits etc...)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PNGs are a little big right now. Any plans to make them a bit smaller?


----------



## bmbngps (Aug 26, 2016)

lightninbug said:


> I'll update my thread with them tonight, looks like OP is away.

Click to collapse



Yay...can't wait  ?

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## slowpoke1705 (Sep 4, 2016)

Can anybody reupload the Windows 10 with Ninja cats emoji TTF? The link in the first post doesn't work


----------



## hanschke (Sep 4, 2016)

why posting the tonight thing?


----------



## Marty_Since87 (Sep 6, 2016)

slowpoke1705 said:


> Can anybody reupload the Windows 10 with Ninja cats emoji TTF? The link in the first post doesn't work

Click to collapse



I forgot I had it:
https://www.mediafire.com/download/g3b774p64pdj8uz


----------



## slowpoke1705 (Sep 6, 2016)

Marty_Since87 said:


> I forgot I had it:
> https://www.mediafire.com/download/g3b774p64pdj8uz

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot! These emojis are nice


----------



## Marty_Since87 (Sep 8, 2016)

slowpoke1705 said:


> Thanks a lot! These emojis are nice

Click to collapse



No problem. They are my favorite.


----------



## benchstrong (Sep 12, 2016)

Any update with ios10 emojis? ?


----------



## egren58 (Sep 12, 2016)

will be giving the Facebook emoji a try thank you.


----------



## lightninbug (Sep 13, 2016)

benchstrong said:


> Any update with ios10 emojis? ?

Click to collapse



Dunno where OP is. He prob gone.


----------



## lightninbug (Sep 16, 2016)

Here is the notocoloremoji.ttf I pulled from the LG V20 system dump. Don't know what's new or if anything is new.. replace and find out! 

REMOVE THE ".APK" EXTENSION!!! XDA APP WONT LET ME UPLOAD .TTF


----------



## Chocolatetai (Sep 16, 2016)

Does anyone  mind helping me? I have a rooted s7edge and I'm currently having a difficult time deleting the orginal file. One moment it says the file is deleted but it's really not then the next moment i can not overwrite the orginal file. Some how i renamed the orginal file, and placed the new file in there. But still no emoji change. I'm sorry for the burden. I'm not sure why I'm having so much difficulty with replacing a ttf file


----------



## tych_tych (Sep 16, 2016)

*iOS 10 emojis*

If someone needs a working iOS 10 emoji ttf message me, I can't add links because i'm new so pm me


----------



## lightninbug (Sep 16, 2016)

tych_tych said:


> If someone needs a working iOS 10 emoji ttf message me, I can't add links because i'm new so pm me

Click to collapse



Nice try Mr 2 posts.. your PMS are turned off.


----------



## Chocolatetai (Sep 16, 2016)

The notocoloremoji.ttf is the new file and the emm.tff is the old file that I renamed that I couldn't delete ( i tried to delete and overwrite but it wouldn't allow me. There was a time it said it was deleted but never disappeared ) the new file is there and I rebooted bit nothing changed. I tried deleting the app root switcher but still nothing. I don't understand


----------



## tych_tych (Sep 17, 2016)

lightninbug said:


> Nice try Mr 2 posts.. your PMS are turned off.

Click to collapse



 I made 4 people happy who MPed me


----------



## lightninbug (Sep 17, 2016)

tych_tych said:


> I made 4 people happy who MPed me

Click to collapse



Then can you PM me it please? So I can upload it so everyone can enjoy?


----------



## bmbngps (Sep 17, 2016)

@lightningbug @tych_tych I waiting for ur mod guys. I'm so excited


----------



## lightninbug (Sep 17, 2016)

tych_tych said:


> If someone needs a working iOS 10 emoji ttf message me, I can't add links because i'm new so pm me

Click to collapse



The one you sent me was NOT iOS 10. It was Android 6.0.1 Emoji.


----------



## lightninbug (Sep 17, 2016)

See


----------



## bmbngps (Sep 18, 2016)

lightninbug said:


> See

Click to collapse



What if I download the png ios10 emoji in emojipedia? Can u make a mod from that? I'm not understand about modding world.


----------



## tych_tych (Sep 18, 2016)

lightninbug said:


> Nice try Mr 2 posts.. your PMS are turned off.

Click to collapse





lightninbug said:


> The one you sent me was NOT iOS 10. It was Android 6.0.1 Emoji.

Click to collapse



 i sent the wrong file but if I'm not mistaken I've already send you the right one right after that


----------



## lightninbug (Sep 18, 2016)

tych_tych said:


> i sent the wrong file but if I'm not mistaken I've already send you the right one right after that

Click to collapse



No you haven't.


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Sep 18, 2016)

lightninbug said:


> No you haven't.

Click to collapse



He sent me correct one, here's the link https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5sWL3Ep9uFxVnlqZFlqVTZnanM/view?usp=drivesdk



Sent from my Galaxy Note 4 using XDA Labs


----------



## bmbngps (Sep 18, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> He sent me correct one, here's the link https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5sWL3Ep9uFxVnlqZFlqVTZnanM/view?usp=drivesdk

Click to collapse



Yea but female emoji just replace to the male. And there's no other female emoji like female police, woman surfing, woman biking, etc


----------



## tych_tych (Sep 18, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> He sent me correct one, here's the link https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5sWL3Ep9uFxVnlqZFlqVTZnanM/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse





bmbngps said:


> Yea but female emoji just replace to the male. And there's no other female emoji like female police, woman surfing, woman biking, etc

Click to collapse



you're right, we just replaced the emojis but you can already enjoy the emoji style, if that's not good enough for you you can just wait for google to update there ttf thing in Google Keyboard


----------



## bmbngps (Sep 18, 2016)

tych_tych said:


> you're right, we just replaced the emojis but you can already enjoy the emoji style, if that's not good enough for you you can just wait for google to update there ttf thing in Google Keyboard

Click to collapse



Yeah, I wish I could mod the google keyboard. But I dont understand


----------



## tych_tych (Sep 19, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> Yeah, I wish I could mod the google keyboard. But I dont understand

Click to collapse



 me neither, but it's not only the google keyboard, the new ios emojis use a different ttf format or something, that's why it cam't be be installed one android, probably google will release a new Google Keyboard version that makes it copatible woth the new ttf or otherwise I'm sure they'll add it in an update


----------



## bmbngps (Sep 19, 2016)

tych_tych said:


> me neither, but it's not only the google keyboard, the new ios emojis use a different ttf format or something, that's why it cam't be be installed one android, probably google will release a new Google Keyboard version that makes it copatible woth the new ttf or otherwise I'm sure they'll add it in an update

Click to collapse



Yeah we just need to more patient :good:


----------



## tych_tych (Sep 19, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> Yeah we just need to more patient :good:

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## juan_itoo (Sep 19, 2016)

dallallero said:


> No, I mean the "others" that are not "faces" or "people" (i.e. animals, fruits etc...)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hellou dallallero plis add this emojis ios10 Unicode 9 please


----------



## lightninbug (Sep 22, 2016)

Twemoji just released their update.
http://blog.emojipedia.org/twemoji-2-2-emoji-changelog/


----------



## bmbngps (Sep 23, 2016)

Wish google keyboard update their ttf


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Sep 23, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> Wish google keyboard update their ttf

Click to collapse



Why would they update the keyboard if the OS isn't even updated to support the new emojis?


----------



## bmbngps (Sep 24, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> Why would they update the keyboard if the OS isn't even updated to support the new emojis?

Click to collapse



In the future, nothing impossible right?


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Sep 24, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> In the future, nothing impossible right?

Click to collapse



It's very possible. But for the time being, Google has no incentive to update their keyboard


----------



## Chocolatetai (Sep 24, 2016)

Can anyone tell me why my emojis are cut off ??


----------



## RickyBush_ (Sep 24, 2016)

Apple needs to hurry up and Release Unicode 9 man ? sorry for the wait but there's nothing i can do ?


----------



## bmbngps (Sep 25, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> Apple needs to hurry up and Release Unicode 9 man ? sorry for the wait but there's nothing i can do ?

Click to collapse



So can you make twemoji 2.2?


----------



## RickyBush_ (Sep 25, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> So can you make twemoji 2.2?

Click to collapse



I need to wait for emojione to update their .ttf and you wouldn't be able to use them anyway as we still need to wait for Google to update their keyboard it's a waiting game ??


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Sep 27, 2016)

Chocolatetai said:


> Can anyone tell me why my emojis are cut off ??

Click to collapse



I think problem lies with that system font you've selected, try changing font and see if it fixes issue, otherwise you need to edit xml file and adjust notocoloremoji/samsungemoji font weight


----------



## lightninbug (Oct 1, 2016)

http://blog.emojipedia.org/facebook-has-new-emojis-again/

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 PM ----------

This is a good read too... Just skip through most of the "emoji hater" comments.

http://reddit.com/r/Android/comments/548c44/when_will_google_update_their_emojis_missing_the/


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi guys, I have uploaded new SamsungColorEmoji.ttf, which includes Samsung's own variations of skin tone, unicode 9 and family emojis... 

Only bug I have noticed is that Regional Indicator Letter "U" is incorrectly named 
 and it shows as "V" and "V" will show up as "U" ????

I haven't edited font, this is Original OEM version of font ????

Enjoy https://mega.nz/#!sghxkICA!RUHIiQgDJ59ZePmrTpQB_m-xttImXu9_TDkJUv2StcQ


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Oct 1, 2016)

Sorry for long screenshot ????


----------



## bmbngps (Oct 1, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> Hi guys, I have uploaded new SamsungColorEmoji.ttf, which includes Samsung's own variations of skin tone, unicode 9 and family emojis...
> 
> Only bug I have noticed is that Regional Indicator Letter "U" is incorrectly named
> and it shows as "V" and "V" will show up as "U" ????
> ...

Click to collapse



U mean this emoji support skin tone? 

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Oct 1, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> U mean this emoji support skin tone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah and not only skin tones, full list of Unicode 9 emojis too


----------



## bmbngps (Oct 1, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> Yeah and not only skin tones, full list of Unicode 9 emojis too

Click to collapse



Should I rename SamsungColorEmoji to NotoColorEmoji?

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## lightninbug (Oct 2, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> Should I rename SamsungColorEmoji to NotoColorEmoji?

Click to collapse




Yes


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Oct 2, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> Should I rename SamsungColorEmoji to NotoColorEmoji?

Click to collapse



Depending on what device you are using, on Samsung phones you need to have both - NotoColorEmoji.ttf and SamsungColorEmoji.ttf, if you have other than Samsung, rename it to NotoColorEmoji.ttf. 

AFAIK LG and HTC also uses 2 emoji font variations ????

---------- Post added at 07:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 AM ----------

#offtopic Every time I use emoji,  xda-labs app converts it to ???? 

Any fix for this? 

:/


----------



## balistaman (Oct 2, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> Hi guys, I have uploaded new SamsungColorEmoji.ttf, which includes Samsung's own variations of skin tone, unicode 9 and family emojis...
> 
> Only bug I have noticed is that Regional Indicator Letter "U" is incorrectly named
> and it shows as "V" and "V" will show up as "U" ????
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks I been trying to get these from the note 7

I need some help
I installed the emojis on my unrooted s6e 6.0.1 via flipfont

but I get no spaces. Normally I only get this with notocoloremoji.ttf since it doesn't have all the characters, but not the Samsung ones. I read somewhere before I might have to Replace whitespace (u0020) with u2000. How do I fix the Space character on this .ttf? What program can edit google/emoji .ttf files?

Screenshot 
http: //   i.imgur.com/KChPh92.jpg


----------



## bmbngps (Oct 2, 2016)

balistaman said:


> Thanks I been trying to get these from the note 7
> 
> I need some help
> I installed the emojis on my unrooted s6e 6.0.1 via flipfont
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro, u have a note 7? Is the samsung keyboard of note 7 support emoji skin like Google Keyboard? 

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Oct 2, 2016)

balistaman said:


> Thanks I been trying to get these from the note 7
> 
> I need some help
> I installed the emojis on my unrooted s6e 6.0.1 via flipfont
> ...

Click to collapse



I had exact same problem with default android font, I changed it to Samsung Sans and it fixed the issue, as I know u0020 is needed character in this font, without it, you'll lose ligature emojis  

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------

I use Emoji-Tools 1.9.1 by Mitch Talmadge http://github.com/MitchTalmadge/Emoji-Tools for editing emoji fonts

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4 using XDA Labs


----------



## balistaman (Oct 2, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> I had exact same problem with default android font, I changed it to Samsung Sans and it fixed the issue, as I know u0020 is needed character in this font, without it, you'll lose ligature emojis
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



My s6e 6.0.1 is not rooted, but I'm able to install fonts from the play store like emoji one with skin tones and everything with no problem, works with almost all my apps.


Any program to edit the .ttf? I've tried a few and it doesn't support color emoji .ttf

The old V1.7 of Emoji Tools could package a flipfont supported emoji font, but only if it has no modifiers, or it will show up as 2 characters.


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Oct 2, 2016)

balistaman said:


> My s6e 6.0.1 is not rooted, but I'm able to install fonts from the play store like emoji one with skin tones and everything with no problem, works with almost all my apps.
> 
> 
> Any program to edit the .ttf? I've tried a few and it doesn't support color emoji .ttf
> ...

Click to collapse



Ligature packaging came out with version 1.9, latest Emoji-Tools version is 1.9.1, which handles it without any problem... 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4 using XDA Labs


----------



## balistaman (Oct 2, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> Ligature packaging came out with version 1.9, latest Emoji-Tools version is 1.9.1, which handles it without any problem...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



all the versions after 1.7 crashes when I try to package Samsung based emojis, I just extracted the new Note7 emojis and then packaged it and it crashes


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Oct 2, 2016)

balistaman said:


> all the versions after 1.7 crashes when I try to package Samsung based emojis, I just extracted the new Note7 emojis and then packaged it and it crashes

Click to collapse



I think your OS might have the problem, mate  I can repack any extracted font back to usable coloremoji font.  You need to edit ttx file if you want to add emojis.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------

I also have Samsung phone, Note 4 to be exact and I never had any problem with Emoji-Tools packaged font since Emoji-Tools 1.6  

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4 using XDA Labs


----------



## balistaman (Oct 2, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> I think your OS might have the problem, mate  I can repack any extracted font back to usable coloremoji font. You need to edit ttx file if you want to add emojis.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4 using XDA Labs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the insight! You're probably right,  I did find someone else with the same exact problem. I've tried on 3 Windows PC all the latest versions crashes. The dev seems pretty busy at the moment, hope he could help us when he's free.


----------



## balistaman (Oct 3, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> Bro, u have a note 7? Is the samsung keyboard of note 7 support emoji skin like Google Keyboard?

Click to collapse



 it doesn't support it

 the skin tones and all the nougat emojis are there just not on the Samsung Keyboard input. The average user wouldn't have noticed it right away, unless it was sent to them.


----------



## Rickyzx (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm using iOS 9.3.5. What are the new Emoji's in iOS 10.0.2? I really like to know


----------



## lightninbug (Oct 4, 2016)

Rickyzx said:


> I'm using iOS 9.3.5. What are the new Emoji's in iOS 10.0.2? I really like to know

Click to collapse



Emojipedia.org

---------- Post added at 02:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 AM ----------




LexoNokiaN said:


> Hi guys, I have uploaded new SamsungColorEmoji.ttf, which includes Samsung's own variations of skin tone, unicode 9 and family emojis...
> 
> Only bug I have noticed is that Regional Indicator Letter "U" is incorrectly named
> and it shows as "V" and "V" will show up as "U" ????
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you do the latest twemoji? They just updated it. http://blog.emojipedia.org/twemoji-2-2-emoji-changelog/


----------



## Rickyzx (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks lightninbug. Lots of new faces in the emoji's in iOS 10.0. But to be honest, I don't like the new shapes of the smileys. They were prettier before.


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Oct 4, 2016)

lightninbug said:


> Emojipedia.org
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 I'll see what I can do, but I can't do it till Friday (my job sucks but no other way) 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4 using XDA Labs


----------



## lightninbug (Oct 9, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> I'll see what I can do, but I can't do it till Friday (my job sucks but no other way)

Click to collapse



Any luck bro?


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Oct 9, 2016)

lightninbug said:


> Any luck bro?

Click to collapse



Sorry bro, I haven't finished it yet, no enough free time for this  but I'll finish it in next few days


----------



## supertory (Oct 13, 2016)

Any Deadpool emoji nougat updates ?


----------



## quebec1 (Oct 13, 2016)

hallo i have a question where can i find the latest whatsapp version 2.16.297 notocoloremoji.ttf?
sorry for my english


----------



## lightninbug (Oct 15, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> Sorry bro, I haven't finished it yet, no enough free time for this  but I'll finish it in next few days

Click to collapse



Hope all is well.


----------



## lightninbug (Oct 21, 2016)

@RickyBush_  Google updated their keyboard!!! Gender emojis!!! http://reddit.com/r/Android/comments/58hg6b/google_keyboard_52_update


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi guys 

If anyone wants, NotoColorEmoji.ttf from 7.1.1 with gendered and new Emoji Professions  emoji set






Download it from * Here*  




lightninbug said:


> Hope all is well.

Click to collapse



Sorry, I can't finish it.  Twemoji contains only ~800 emojis compared to 1800 google emojis, which are smaller than regular emoji images (72x72 vs 128x128 pixels), I have vector versions, but it needs much more time to export more than 800 image files from vector version. If I'll be able to make it (I don't know exact time when), I'll send it to you 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4 using XDA Labs


----------



## lightninbug (Oct 21, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> Hi guys
> 
> If anyone wants, NotoColorEmoji.ttf from 7.1.1 with gendered and new Emoji Professions emoji set
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The new gender emojis are not working for me. I even installed the latest Google keyboard from Nougat (5.2).

---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------

Also I am on marshmallow


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Oct 21, 2016)

lightninbug said:


> The new gender emojis are not working for me. I even installed the latest Google keyboard from Nougat (5.2).
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------
> 
> Also I am on marshmallow

Click to collapse



I don't know about the keyboard (I'm on 32bit), but emojis are working fine, have you tried clearing the cache of keyboard?


----------



## lightninbug (Oct 21, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> I don't know about the keyboard (I'm on 32bit), but emojis are working fine, have you tried clearing the cache of keyboard?

Click to collapse



Yes I have tried clearing cache. Are you on marshmallow as well? Can you post your fallbackfonts file?


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Oct 21, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> Hi guys
> 
> If anyone wants, NotoColorEmoji.ttf from 7.1.1 with gendered and new Emoji Professions  emoji set
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The only problem with this is that they don't cooperate well with the IOS emojis. Google has them coded differently


----------



## lightninbug (Oct 22, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> Hi guys
> 
> If anyone wants, NotoColorEmoji.ttf from 7.1.1 with gendered and new Emoji Professions emoji set
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried everything the new gender emoji still are not showing for me. HTC 10 6.0.1


----------



## wmartelo (Oct 22, 2016)

lightninbug said:


> Tried everything the new gender emoji still are not showing for me. HTC 10 6.0.1

Click to collapse



Same

Enviado desde mi SM-G925F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbngps (Oct 23, 2016)

lightninbug said:


> @RickyBush_  Google updated their keyboard!!! Gender emojis!!! http://reddit.com/r/Android/comments/58hg6b/google_keyboard_52_update

Click to collapse



Hei I can't open the reddit, can you upload to another link

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## bmbngps (Oct 23, 2016)

There's no GK 5.2 for arm version?

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## nplezka (Oct 25, 2016)

I really want twitter 2.2 emojis as well... I only use these  I can't find a solution for it...


----------



## jauhari (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks you


----------



## jauhari (Oct 29, 2016)

it's works... I love Android N 7.1 Emoji


----------



## supertory (Oct 30, 2016)

Can we get an updated version of Deadpool emojis please?


----------



## Gershik (Nov 1, 2016)

iOS 10.2 emoji pls


----------



## elbi14 (Nov 2, 2016)

Emoji N not working on marshmallow rom?

Sent from my MI 4LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Nov 3, 2016)

*iOS 10.2*

Hi all 

Many of you may know, that iOS 10.2 beta and macOS 1012.2 beta comes with Unicode 9, Gender, Profession emoji set with  updated (more realistic) 3D-esque graphics. 






*This is link* to AppleColorEmoji.ttf file (*Please note*: This is Mac and iOS version of file, *NOT* Android version, *DO NOT* use it on any Android device)  from 10.12.2 update  converted to sbix .ttf (original *macOS version can be found here*). If anyone is willing to use it to make Android compatible file, feel free to download 

Good luck :fingers-crossed:


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Nov 3, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> Hi all
> 
> Many of you may know, that iOS 10.2 beta and macOS 1012.2 beta comes with Unicode 9, Gender, Profession emoji set with  updated (more realistic) 3D-esque graphics.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you I'm going to be using this to create an Android one!


----------



## lightninbug (Nov 6, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> Thank you I'm going to be using this to create an Android one!

Click to collapse



Any luck?


----------



## iwan.sipit (Nov 6, 2016)

lightninbug said:


> Any luck?

Click to collapse



Check here http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/mod-ios10-profession-emojis-t3487038/post69455300


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Nov 6, 2016)

lightninbug said:


> Any luck?

Click to collapse



Yes I got it working just fine!


----------



## RickyBush_ (Nov 10, 2016)

*iOS 10.2 test*

Hi guys I've had iOS 10.2 working for over a week now but didn't want to release it straight away as I didn't want other people taking my work and just uploading it to another thread and taking all the credit ????


Let me know of any bugs I don't have a arm64 so couldn't really test geners and that so let me know if its okay thanks ?

link is at the top of the op click me! ?


10+ likes on this post and I'll release my Twemoji2.2.1 ??


----------



## yossi2000 (Nov 10, 2016)

Does the contacts names support this?

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## h.baraary (Nov 10, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> Hi guys I've had iOS 10.2 working for over a week now but didn't want to release it straight away as I didn't want other people taking my work and just uploading it to another thread and taking all the credit ????
> 
> 
> Let me know of any bugs I don't have a arm64 so couldn't really test geners and that so let me know if its okay thanks ?
> ...

Click to collapse




Works flawlessly on Android 7.1 (Nov security patch). everything are themed and in the right place. Thanks for your great work.
Also, i hope your post get 10+ likes sooner, i like twemoji more than iOS emoji's, can't wait for that ????


----------



## QuantumRZ (Nov 10, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> Hi guys I've had iOS 10.2 working for over a week now but didn't want to release it straight away as I didn't want other people taking my work and just uploading it to another thread and taking all the credit ????
> 
> 
> Let me know of any bugs I don't have a arm64 so couldn't really test geners and that so let me know if its okay thanks ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Greeeeeat


----------



## andresesm (Nov 10, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> Hi guys I've had iOS 10.2 working for over a week now but didn't want to release it straight away as I didn't want other people taking my work and just uploading it to another thread and taking all the credit ??
> 
> 
> Let me know of any bugs I don't have a arm64 so couldn't really test geners and that so let me know if its okay thanks
> ...

Click to collapse



 Only showing black boxes on my  Moto g 2013 with Cyanogenmod 13.1 (6.0.1) :/


----------



## lightninbug (Nov 11, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> Hi guys I've had iOS 10.2 working for over a week now but didn't want to release it straight away as I didn't want other people taking my work and just uploading it to another thread and taking all the credit ????
> 
> 
> Let me know of any bugs I don't have a arm64 so couldn't really test geners and that so let me know if its okay thanks ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Genders NOT showing up for me.. 7.0 LG V20.. wiped cache and storage in Google keyboard. All other emojis work fine.


----------



## RickyBush_ (Nov 11, 2016)

*Twemoji2.2.1*

Here you go guys Twemoji2.2.1 ??

I will release a lower mb one soon ?

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=457095661767113459

Damn I can't wait to see all the Unicode 10 mock-ups ???
http://emojipedia.org/unicode-10.0/

Don't forget to hit thanks ???


----------



## lightninbug (Nov 11, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> Here you go guys Twemoji2.2.1 ??
> 
> I will release a lower mb one soon ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any idea as to why the genders aren't showing on your iOS emoji?


----------



## Tahir349 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi you can share PNG file from emoji iOS 10.2 plz


----------



## nycdream (Nov 12, 2016)

Thanks for this mate! Loved the fb emojis


----------



## XDASYSTEM (Nov 12, 2016)

Emoji Fonts n/ iOS 10.2  :cyclops::cyclops::cyclops:


----------



## RickyBush_ (Nov 14, 2016)

Guys I'm not going to bother to update the iOS 10.2 with the few redesigned emojis from beta 3 I'm just going to wait for the final release now ?✌


----------



## Tahir349 (Nov 14, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> Hey all does anyone have any good ideas on how I can make the thread look more attractive!
> I was thinking of a poster with a bunch of different emojis that's about how far I got  ?
> 
> Please Help

Click to collapse



plz upload emoji ios 10.2 PNG versions


----------



## tych_tych (Nov 16, 2016)

iOS 10.2 beta 3 emojis?
With the but a like looking peach again ?


----------



## NexusS4gFreak (Nov 17, 2016)

Where can I find the original Android emoji zip in case this goes south? I have a 6P running 7.1.1

---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------




NexusS4gFreak said:


> Where can I find the original Android emoji zip in case this goes south? I have a 6P running 7.1.1

Click to collapse



Spoke too soo....


----------



## Dave778 (Nov 17, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> Hey guy
> I decided to make a new thread just for my stock fonts so it's easier/cleaner to find check out my Themed fonts if you haven't already.  I'll be updating them all to the latest Unicode once available :

Click to collapse



IOS 10.2 Works perfectly on Pixel/XL w the stock/regular keyboard w genders/etc
Thanks Brother! we appreciate your time & effort


----------



## RickyBush_ (Nov 17, 2016)

Dave778 said:


> IOS 10.2 Works perfectly on Pixel/XL w the stock/regular keyboard w genders/etc
> Thanks Brother! we appreciate your time & effort

Click to collapse



Thanks for the feedback dude any chance you could share some screenshots and I'm glad somebody appreciates it hehe????



lightninbug said:


> @RickyBush_ How can I get genders to work? I'm on LG v20 Android 7.0...is it only a 7.1.1 thing?

Click to collapse



Bro I already told you via PMs that's why I haven't bothered replying to your other message's 

It must be for 7.1.+ I dont know as I don't have a arm64 phone ?


----------



## lightninbug (Nov 17, 2016)

@RickyBush_ How can I get genders to work? I'm on LG v20 Android 7.0...is it only a 7.1.1 thing?


----------



## Dave778 (Nov 17, 2016)

Dave778 said:


> IOS 10.2 Works perfectly on Pixel/XL w the stock/regular keyboard w genders/etc
> Thanks Brother! we appreciate your time & effort

Click to collapse





RickyBush_ said:


> Thanks for the feedback dude any chance you could share some screenshots and I'm glad somebody appreciates it hehe

Click to collapse



Here you go 
Heres how your IOS 10.2 Emojis look like on Google Pixel XL :highfive:


----------



## robert2103 (Nov 17, 2016)

Dave778 said:


> Here you go
> Heres how your IOS 10.2 Emojis look like on Google Pixel XL :highfive:

Click to collapse



Notocoloremoji pls ?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dave778 (Nov 17, 2016)

robert2103 said:


> Notocoloremoji pls
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just extract it from the zip file in OP


----------



## ikromy (Nov 24, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> Hi all
> 
> Many of you may know, that iOS 10.2 beta and macOS 1012.2 beta comes with Unicode 9, Gender, Profession emoji set with  updated (more realistic) 3D-esque graphics.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi @LexoNokiaN

can you share latest PNG peach emoji? apple changes back peach emoji to more looks like butt, lol :laugh::laugh:
thanks


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Nov 24, 2016)

ikromy said:


> Hi @LexoNokiaN
> 
> can you share latest PNG peach emoji? apple changes back peach emoji to more looks like butt, lol :laugh::laugh:
> thanks

Click to collapse



*Here you go*, Mate 

ZIPped PNG file with standard Apple naming (u1F351.png).

---------- Post added at 17:14 ---------- Previous post was at 17:02 ----------

Posting compressed (ZIP for easy extraction) images extracted from both iOS 10.2 b2 and b3 versions as PNG files with corresponding ttf files inside of each folder... 

*Note for Mobile Data users!* *File size is more than 190MB*

Download link on *MEGA*

Good luck :fingers-crossed:
Have fun :good:


----------



## robert2103 (Nov 24, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> *Here you go*, Mate
> 
> ZIPped PNG file with standard Apple naming (u1F351.png).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Notocoloremoji.ttf 

For Android ?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Nov 24, 2016)

robert2103 said:


> Notocoloremoji.ttf
> 
> For Android ?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, they're original Apple fonts


----------



## toughouse (Nov 25, 2016)

thanks for sharing


----------



## ikromy (Nov 26, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> *Here you go*, Mate
> 
> ZIPped PNG file with standard Apple naming (u1F351.png).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you, I thought only peach emoji has been changed, total 185 emoji has changes :angel: 
I hope the final version as soon as release


----------



## wewenk (Nov 28, 2016)

Do you still working on this? Emojidex would be great.. ???


----------



## lightninbug (Nov 29, 2016)

Would love to see an update!


----------



## Valiante (Nov 29, 2016)

Hallo! I can't seem to find the any iOS flat emojis, are they on the way?


----------



## lightninbug (Dec 2, 2016)

Valiante said:


> Hallo! I can't seem to find the any iOS flat emojis, are they on the way?

Click to collapse



+1 would be awesome, but I don't know if they exist yet. Maybe OP can clarify.


----------



## RickyBush_ (Dec 2, 2016)

lightninbug said:


> +1 would be awesome, but I don't know if they exist yet. Maybe OP can clarify.

Click to collapse



My bro is the guy who designed the flat style he's made a few Unicode 9  but at this moment in time he's not going to bother updating them to the new design as it took him a month to do the first set so it takes way to much of he's time hopefully in the future he will get around to do them because I would love to use them too ??


----------



## lightninbug (Dec 2, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> My bro is the guy who designed the flat style he's made a few Unicode 9 but at this moment in time he's not going to bother updating them to the new design as it will take him far too long and there isn't any motivation working for free lol
> 
> It would be awesome if he did get the motivation back maybe one day ???

Click to collapse



Any new windows emoji updates? And is not possible to make an emojidex one? Or any others we don't have?

---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------

Found this as well... 






 Apple made changes to the peach emoji in order to keep it more like the original butt-shaped one. Thought this would be useful  [url]https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1JudqzK31FfSFRuRDRsaFdWTnM[/URL]


----------



## lightninbug (Dec 3, 2016)

Emojidex emojis would be awesome!


----------



## Hananiah (Dec 3, 2016)

Wont even touch the peach update if it didnt come from @RickyBush_
your proportions are good and accurate, compared to recent threads on 10.2 emojis...keep it up homie.


----------



## RickyBush_ (Dec 3, 2016)

Hananiah said:


> Wont even touch the peach update if it didnt come from @RickyBush_
> your proportions are good and accurate, compared to recent threads on 10.2 emojis...keep it up homie.

Click to collapse



Thanks dude  I appreciate it ???

 I don't really see the point in updating it for the odd few redesigned ones I'm just going to wait for the final version what comes out this month also I'm going to try to get the mb down a lot more on the updated .ttf ??


----------



## Hananiah (Dec 3, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> Thanks dude  I appreciate it ???
> 
> I don't really see the point in updating it for the odd few redesigned ones I'm just going to wait for the final version what comes out this month also I'm going to try to get the mb down a lot more on the updated .ttf ??

Click to collapse



That was a compliment lol it was just something to say, and yes you make a lot of sense, I'll wait for that


----------



## lightninbug (Dec 6, 2016)

Anyway we can get the profession/gender emojis from this?

https://blog.google/products/android/sweet-update-nougat-android-711/


----------



## Ariac Konrel (Dec 12, 2016)

Wow, this is amazing work.

It works fine and without error on my HTC 10 (running Android N) along with the latest Google Play keyboard. Oh and it has the selector thing for skin tone. Awesome.


----------



## 2muchspl (Dec 12, 2016)

Ariac Konrel said:


> Wow, this is amazing work.
> 
> It works fine and without error on my HTC 10 (running Android N) along with the latest Google Play keyboard. Oh and it has the selector thing for skin tone. Awesome.

Click to collapse



Which font are you using iOS 10.2 beta 2 or .....?
N 7.0 or 7.1 or your HTC 10?

      DISREGARD BELOW,CLEARING CACHE SOLVED IT
I cant change skin tone on my LG V20 7.0 even with Google keyboard (5.1.23) I only lightly read the 20+ pages & fear it might be a 7.0 issue.


 S/O to OP @RickyBush_ , this page was the 1st I hit after rooting my LG V20. The globs had to go. Running iOS 10.2 now.


----------



## Ariac Konrel (Dec 12, 2016)

2muchspl said:


> Which font are you using iOS 10.2 beta 2 or .....?
> N 7.0 or 7.1 or your HTC 10?
> 
> DISREGARD BELOW,CLEARING CACHE SOLVED IT
> ...

Click to collapse



10.2 beta, indeed.
7.0 on my HTC 10 (Sense 8)


----------



## RickyBush_ (Dec 13, 2016)

Hey guys I have made the iOS 10.2 final release but not going to share it yet as I need to find a good PNG compressor so I can reduce the file size just thought I'll keep you guys updated ???

I will only release it if this post gets 50 likes ??


----------



## pajiss (Dec 13, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> Hey guys I have made the iOS 10.2 final release but not going to share it yet as I need to find a good PNG compressor so I can reduce the file size just thought I'll keep you guys updated ???
> 
> I will only release it if this post gets 50 likes ??

Click to collapse



3 likes is enough


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Dec 14, 2016)

Google released a new Google Keyboard update under the name "Gboard" it's the same as the keyboard Google released for IOS a few months ago and has new emojis


----------



## lightninbug (Dec 14, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> Google released a new Google Keyboard update under the name "Gboard" it's the same as the keyboard Google released for IOS a few months ago and has new emojis

Click to collapse



Screenshot of new emojis?


----------



## bmbngps (Dec 14, 2016)

I still can't see male emoji in Gboard for arm device 


EqiiKxDude said:


> Google released a new Google Keyboard update under the name "Gboard" it's the same as the keyboard Google released for IOS a few months ago and has new emojis

Click to collapse




Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## insan.waq3y (Dec 15, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> Hey guys I have made the iOS 10.2 final release but not going to share it yet as I need to find a good PNG compressor so I can reduce the file size just thought I'll keep you guys updated ???
> 
> I will only release it if this post gets 50 likes ??

Click to collapse



20 [emoji173]


----------



## lightninbug (Dec 15, 2016)

Not cool to hold the release hostage for likes. I've made my own in the meantime. PM me if you want it.


----------



## RickyBush_ (Dec 15, 2016)

lightninbug said:


> Not cool to hold the release hostage for likes. I've made my own in the meantime. PM me if you want it.

Click to collapse



The like thing was a joke dude ??

But it would be nice if people showed appreciation for the work I do but people these days just like to take what they can get and not give back all I'm asking for is a like or 2 it's not much! ??

I will share it once I find a better compressor but it doesn't matter for you know as you have made your own lol


----------



## bmbngps (Dec 15, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> The like thing was a joke dude ??
> 
> But it would be nice if people showed appreciation for the work I do but people these days just like to take what they can get and not give back all I'm asking for is a like or 2 it's not much! ??
> 
> I will share it once I find a better compressor but it doesn't matter for you know as you have made your own lol

Click to collapse



give us the link pleaseeeee ??

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickyBush_ (Dec 15, 2016)

*iOS 10.2 ?*

Hey guys I've added the iOS 10.2 .ttf I'll upload a compressed version when I find a good compressor ?


Let me know of any bugs as I haven't had time to check it ?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/root-stock-emoji-fonts-ios-windows10-t3418801/post67754004#post67754004

Have fun ?


----------



## lightninbug (Dec 16, 2016)

Just out of curiosity what are the benefits of a compressed version?


----------



## ikromy (Dec 16, 2016)

workss on my nexus 6, thank you  ricky !


----------



## ikromy (Dec 16, 2016)

LexoNokiaN said:


> *Here you go*, Mate
> 
> ZIPped PNG file with standard Apple naming (u1F351.png).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi again @LexoNokiaN

apple just release the final version, if you mind to share the latest PNG list like before?
thanks, thank you very much


----------



## RickyBush_ (Dec 16, 2016)

ikromy said:


> workss on my nexus 6, thank you  ricky !

Click to collapse



Looks awesome I think youre just trying to show off your keyboard i need that keyboard ? 
PM it to me please ?? ??


----------



## robert2103 (Dec 16, 2016)

Ios original apple?  Emoji fire  :/

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbngps (Dec 16, 2016)

ikromy said:


> workss on my nexus 6, thank you  ricky !

Click to collapse



why I still can't see male and profession emoji?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmbngps (Dec 16, 2016)

Please I want your keyboard so much ????

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## SebasIzq18 (Dec 16, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> Please I want your keyboard so much
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Use GBoard, is the Google's update from Google Keyboard, It has the gender emojis if you installed the mod.


----------



## bmbngps (Dec 17, 2016)

SebasIzq18 said:


> Use GBoard, is the Google's update from Google Keyboard, It has the gender emojis if you installed the mod.

Click to collapse



I still cant see it -_- 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## lightninbug (Dec 17, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> I still cant see it -_-

Click to collapse




Me either.


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Dec 17, 2016)

ikromy said:


> Hi again @LexoNokiaN
> 
> apple just release the final version, if you mind to share the latest PNG list like before?
> thanks, thank you very much

Click to collapse



Hi @ikromy, 

AFAIK nothing has changed since beta 4, but you can download the latest *Apple Color Emoji * font and extracted files from the link below 

*Download from Mega*

Have fun :highfive:


----------



## darkpandawarrior (Dec 17, 2016)

I flashed the Android 7.1.1 emojis in. But the gender emojis are not appearing on Gboard.
Help please


----------



## RickyBush_ (Dec 17, 2016)

Hey guys if you want to see the new gender/profession emojis download the SwiftKey beta or Chrooma  keyboard untill we get a good modded keyboard ??


----------



## bmbngps (Dec 17, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> Hey guys if you want to see the new gender/profession emojis download the SwiftKey beta keyboard untill we get a good modded keyboard ??

Click to collapse



can u gimme the link?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## lightninbug (Dec 17, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> can u gimme the link?

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.touchtype.swiftkey.beta


----------



## bmbngps (Dec 17, 2016)

lightninbug said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.touchtype.swiftkey.beta

Click to collapse



I don't know why but I still can't see them. Is that only works for android N ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## michiamoantonio (Dec 18, 2016)

Guys, anyone got this bug with the latest update of Gboard?

Inviato dal mio Redmi 3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## melvinsiminiano (Dec 18, 2016)

michiamoantonio said:


> Guys, anyone got this bug with the latest update of Gboard?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Redmi 3 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Change your keyboard to white theme then open it, after that revert your keyboard to black then it should be fix


----------



## skinbis (Dec 18, 2016)

ikromy said:


> workss on my nexus 6, thank you  ricky !

Click to collapse



Which keyboard? And which file did you use. The one from this thread?

Sent from my Pixel XL using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## andresesm (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi, since the iOS 10.2 emojis came out y can't test them, my phone doesn't show the emojis like it should, sometimes shows only black boxes instead emojis, other eliminates de 99% of them (and only show some emojis with unicode, no emoji) and other times just doesn't show anything, i clear data and cache from Gboard, i try with AOSP keyboard, editing fallback_fonts and fonts and nothing, someone got a problem like this? With the iOS 10 emojis with male gender emojis i have no problem. my phone is a Moto G 2013 running Android 6.0.1 CM13.0 (22-10-2016 Nightly)
I upload the fallback and the fonts files so you can see if i have something wrong

many many many thankssss in advance


----------



## michiamoantonio (Dec 18, 2016)

melvinsiminiano said:


> Change your keyboard to white theme then open it, after that revert your keyboard to black then it should be fix

Click to collapse



Not working for me man, anyway thanks 

Inviato dal mio Redmi 3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bmbngps (Dec 18, 2016)

waiting until @ikromy share his google keyboard mod ðŸ™‚ðŸ™‚ðŸ™‚

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## withoutface (Dec 18, 2016)

michiamoantonio said:


> Guys, anyone got this bug with the latest update of Gboard?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Redmi 3 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What's the bug? Are you talking about the white halo effect around emojis? Then it's Gboard's new feature


----------



## michiamoantonio (Dec 18, 2016)

withoutface said:


> What's the bug? Are you talking about the white halo effect around emojis? Then it's Gboard's new feature

Click to collapse



New feature??? it's really bad! I really don't like it! 

Inviato dal mio Redmi 3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## withoutface (Dec 19, 2016)

michiamoantonio said:


> New feature??? it's really bad! I really don't like it!
> 
> Inviato dal mio Redmi 3 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Me neither, it's ridiculously ugly and looks like a lot of users feel the same.  I also have another problem with Gboard after updating, I suddenly lost the option to use my pictures as keyboard themes. My old custom theme is still there,  but I can't make the new one. And I don't know how to fix it


----------



## michiamoantonio (Dec 19, 2016)

withoutface said:


> Me neither, it's ridiculously ugly and looks like a lot of users feel the same.  I also have another problem with Gboard after updating, I suddenly lost the option to use my pictures as keyboard themes. My old custom theme is still there,  but I can't make the new one. And I don't know how to fix it

Click to collapse



I don't know, for me theme works fine man, did you tried to uninstall the update and reinstall it again? 

Inviato dal mio Redmi 3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## withoutface (Dec 19, 2016)

michiamoantonio said:


> I don't know, for me theme works fine man, did you tried to uninstall the update and reinstall it again?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Redmi 3 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I did it many times. Nothing worked. So I just hope Google will fix it in the next update, and they will get rid of those white halo effect too


----------



## oreo27 (Dec 19, 2016)

Downloading now. Time to update my Magisk Module


----------



## timeshiftt (Dec 20, 2016)

Does this work OK system-wide with Samsung 6.0.1 ?


----------



## Pitubritez (Dec 20, 2016)

*Almost perfect on Gboard*

Hi. Almost all the icons work perfectly in Gboard, except some that I will leave them in image. My mobile is a Galaxy s7 arm64, how could I fix it?


----------



## oreo27 (Dec 20, 2016)

How do you folks let the multiple colors of the emojis appear? Press and hold?


----------



## kaederukawa7 (Dec 20, 2016)

oreo27 said:


> How do you folks let the multiple colors of the emojis appear? Press and hold?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## RickyBush_ (Dec 20, 2016)

timeshiftt said:


> Does this work OK system-wide with Samsung 6.0.1 ?

Click to collapse



Yes make sure you replace both files SamsungNotecolor.ttf and NoteColorEmoji.ttf and don't forget to change permissions 0644 ??



Pitubritez said:


> Hi. Almost all the icons work perfectly in Gboard, except some that I will leave them in image. My mobile is a Galaxy s7 arm64, how could I fix it?

Click to collapse



You have to replace both files SamsungNotecolor.ttf and NoteColorEmoji.ttf and don't forget to change permissions 0644 ??


----------



## Djo73 (Dec 20, 2016)

*Little problem*

Why After i've installed iOS emoji some of the emoji are still from Android ?

I have a Samsung galaxy 6 edge


----------



## RickyBush_ (Dec 20, 2016)

iOS 10.2 Compressed file size

Compressed  version new file size 18.31MB down from 50.74MB 
It's not the smallest but that's the best I could do so far with the program I've got.

Let me know of any bugs as I haven't  had time to test it thanks 

Have fun


I have unicode 10 working but not  releasing it until i get my hands on some better mockups ???


----------



## oreo27 (Dec 20, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> iOS 10.2 reduced file size
> 
> Compressed  version new file size 18.31MB down from 50.74MB
> It's not the smallest but that's the best I could do so far with the program I've got.
> ...

Click to collapse



Working great for me.


----------



## Djo73 (Dec 20, 2016)

*Another problem*

So now my problem is its keep showing the message "TouchWiz has stop" . In french "TouchWiz s'est arrÃªtÃ©"


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Dec 20, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> iOS 10.2 reduced file size
> 
> Compressed version new file size 18.31MB down from 50.74MB
> It's not the smallest but that's the best I could do so far with the program I've got.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice work, mate ??


----------



## ahmed_abd.albaset (Dec 20, 2016)

Why Some Emoji Don't Preview Like IOS Emoji ? How can fix this










Sent from my INFINIX-X551 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Mohammed_alkaff (Dec 21, 2016)

*thats work with root or without root*

thats work with root or without root ? i have honor 8 without root !!


----------



## michiamoantonio (Dec 21, 2016)

Mohammed_alkaff said:


> thats work with root or without root ? i have honor 8 without root !!

Click to collapse



You need root access... And, if you want ti flash the flashable zip you need a custom recovery 

Inviato dal mio Nexus 4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## timeshiftt (Dec 21, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> Yes make sure you replace both files SamsungNotecolor.ttf and NoteColorEmoji.ttf and don't forget to change permissions 0644
> 
> 
> 
> You have to replace both files SamsungNotecolor.ttf and NoteColorEmoji.ttf and don't forget to change permissions 0644

Click to collapse



I just installed stock marshmallow on my S6, the max I could do is install TWRP, but I don't want to root it or change the kernel. When I asked if this package works OK system-wide, I was talking about this flashable one, if it works OK. As it doesn't, how can I change the flashable ZIP to work as I don't want to root? (If I can at all)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Dec 21, 2016)

timeshiftt said:


> I just installed stock marshmallow on my S6, the max I could do is install TWRP, but I don't want to root it or change the kernel. When I asked if this package works OK system-wide, I was talking about this flashable one, if it works OK. As it doesn't, how can I change the flashable ZIP to work as I don't want to root? (If I can at all)
> 
> Thanks!!!

Click to collapse



Open the flashable zip with 7-zip/winrar/similar, duplicate the NotoColorEmoji.ttf located in system/fonts folder and rename the duplicate with SamsungNotoColor.ttf (or whatever the original file is called). Save, and flash the new file. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## lightninbug (Dec 23, 2016)

OP  an you make emojidex or any others we are missing? Please


----------



## wewenk (Dec 24, 2016)

timeshiftt said:


> I just installed stock marshmallow on my S6, the max I could do is install TWRP, but I don't want to root it or change the kernel. When I asked if this package works OK system-wide, I was talking about this flashable one, if it works OK. As it doesn't, how can I change the flashable ZIP to work as I don't want to root? (If I can at all)
> 
> Thanks!!!

Click to collapse



impossible man.. you have to get root access to change system files..


----------



## RickyBush_ (Dec 24, 2016)

Hey guys if you want to use the new emojis with skin 
tones use the new Chrooma beta 4 keyboard from the play store or if its not on your play store get it from apkmirror ?


Merry Christmas ??????


----------



## bmbngps (Dec 24, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> Hey guys if you want to use the new emojis with skin
> tones use the new Chrooma keyboard from the play store!?
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas ????

Click to collapse



Are u using android 7.0? 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## oreo27 (Dec 24, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> Hey guys if you want to use the new emojis with skin
> tones use the new Chrooma keyboard from the play store! ðŸ˜
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas ðŸ§ðŸŽ…ðŸ¤¶ðŸŽ„

Click to collapse



Looks nice. I'm stuck with SwiftKey beta as other keyboards (including Gboard) don't work very well with multi-language typing prediction.

Happy holidays!


----------



## bmbngps (Dec 24, 2016)

Can anybody sent me the original xml from fallback_font.xml and font.xml from Samsung device? 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## robert2103 (Dec 24, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> Hey guys if you want to use the new emojis with skin
> tones use the new Chrooma keyboard from the play store! ?
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas ????

Click to collapse



Noto color emoji ?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbngps (Dec 24, 2016)

I dont know what's goin on with my phone. But I still can't see male emojis.  I'm already change the last ios 10.2 emojis. Change it to NotoColorEmoji and SamsungColorEmoji but I still can't see them.  In chrooma or swiftkey 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickyBush_ (Dec 24, 2016)

Just uploaded new Samsung n beta 5 .TTF  it has genders and professions for theos people who like that sorta stuff 

Make sure to change the SamsungColorEmoji.ttf  to NotoColorEmoji.ttf for none Samsung devices ?

New Samsung n beta5


----------



## firenxe (Dec 25, 2016)

thanks! currently trying this out as it seems that the server of emoji switcher is offline.


----------



## bmbngps (Dec 25, 2016)

for the people who use Android Lollipop. Can u see the male and profession emoji on chrooma or swiftkey beta keyboard?? Please answer me. 

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## lightninbug (Dec 26, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> Just uploaded new Samsung n beta 5 .TTF it has genders and professions for theos people who like that sorta stuff
> 
> New Samsung n beta5

Click to collapse



Thanks, does this work for non Samsung devices? I tried it and I get boxes with x's in them.

---------- Post added at 04:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 AM ----------

Nevermind I got it to work... Had to change the Samsungcoloremoji.ttf to NotoColorEmoji.ttf...The noto.ttf provided does not work.


----------



## ciphoenix (Dec 26, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> Hey guys if you want to use the new emojis with skin
> tones use the new Chrooma keyboard from the play store! ?
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas ????

Click to collapse



I've tried chrooma but I can't see the profession emojis and other new ones. I'm on marshmallow CM


----------



## bmbngps (Dec 26, 2016)

ciphoenix said:


> I've tried chrooma but I can't see the profession emojis and other new ones. I'm on marshmallow CM

Click to collapse



Same with me

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## ikromy (Dec 27, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> Same with me

Click to collapse



use beta version of chrooma bro, dont use from playstore
seacrh in google


----------



## RickyBush_ (Dec 27, 2016)

*Size test*

Hey guys i really need your help I've been trying to get the perfect emoji size I have 2 sizes I want to be tested out so I can see which one people like better so I can change the other .ttf's  to the newer size fix!

Please download both and try them on a few apps and let me know which one you like better just leave a comment saying x2 border or x3 border thanks ??

x2 border!
x3 border!

The .ttf's are the New Flat iOS 10.2 update with only a few updated Unicode 9 ??


----------



## testimony (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks for the hard work.

x2 for me :good:


----------



## Haithamraid (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello, i absolutely love your emojis and thank you for your amazing work! However, there are few emojis that no matter which style i flash, they stay the same, the ⛩,☹ and ☮ are just an example of many, so can anyone help? 

I am running sultan cm13 for the oneplus 3 if this was concern

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------




dallallero said:


> That's because you have priority issues: in other words, another font is set as prior and it works "over" the Color Emoji font. Try putting Color Emoji Font at the first place into the Fallback_fonts.xml and Fonts.xml files (etc folder inside system).

Click to collapse




Can u please tell me how to do so or even if it's easier for you just upload the file with the correct order of the priorities of fonts so i can simply replace


----------



## wewenk (Dec 27, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> Hey guys i really need your help I've been trying to get the perfect emoji size I have 2 sizes I want to be tested out so I can see which one people like better so I can change the other .ttf's to the newer size fix!
> 
> Please download both and try them on a few apps and let me know which one you like better just leave a comment saying x2 border or x3 border thanks ??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried both and looks great.

I don't see any different between them, but my feeling tells me I like the x3 because it fit on Google keyboard. The x2 get a small cut on top


----------



## kitkatacrobat (Dec 28, 2016)

This is a stupid question, I'm sure, but do all of these require my phone to be rooted?


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Dec 28, 2016)

kitkatacrobat said:


> This is a stupid question, I'm sure, but do all of these require my phone to be rooted?

Click to collapse



Yes they do. No question is stupid don't worry


----------



## kitkatacrobat (Dec 28, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> Yes they do. No question is stupid don't worry

Click to collapse



Thank you


----------



## mkr2511 (Dec 29, 2016)

Haithamraid said:


> Hello, i absolutely love your emojis and thank you for your amazing work! However, there are few emojis that no matter which style i flash, they stay the same, the ⛩,☹ and ☮ are just an example of many, so can anyone help?

Click to collapse



did you try installing latest gboard or latest swiftkey from playstore and check for these issue? 
mostly stock keyboards are not updated to new emojis


----------



## Haithamraid (Dec 29, 2016)

mkr2511 said:


> did you try installing latest gboard or latest swiftkey from playstore and check for these issue?
> mostly stock keyboards are not updated to new emojis

Click to collapse



Yes i did, i tried 2 different keyboards, the latest gboard and chrooma beta, the emojis are there but they aren't the emojione style, instead its a mixture of emojione and stock android emojis and the emojis i wrote in the previous message are just not the emojione style i dont really know why


----------



## mkr2511 (Dec 29, 2016)

Haithamraid said:


> Yes i did, i tried 2 different keyboards, the latest gboard and chrooma beta, the emojis are there but they aren't the emojione style, instead its a mixture of emojione and stock android emojis and the emojis i wrote in the previous message are just not the emojione style i dont really know why

Click to collapse



download swiftkey from playstore and flash this file in twrp. 
this is a testing file which consists of many style emoji in many scales. so report back if it works or not
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B35T5rUPjafEZUc2N2k4b2hnT2c/view?usp=drivesdk
@RickyBush_ this was the test file which i was talking about. il take down from this link if you want to. i made this only for testing purpose


----------



## Haithamraid (Dec 30, 2016)

cookiiee94 said:


> See in screenshot

Click to collapse



I am having the same issue as this

---------- Post added at 08:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 AM ----------




mkr2511 said:


> download swiftkey from playstore and flash this file in twrp.
> this is a testing file which consists of many style emoji in many scales. so report back if it works or not
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B35T5rUPjafEZUc2N2k4b2hnT2c/view?usp=drivesdk
> @RickyBush_ this was the test file which i was talking about. il take down from this link if you want to. i made this only for testing purpose

Click to collapse



Unfortunately it did not work, look at the post above, because that is my issue

---------- Post added at 08:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 AM ----------




dallallero said:


> That's because you have priority issues: in other words, another font is set as prior and it works "over" the Color Emoji font. Try putting Color Emoji Font at the first place into the Fallback_fonts.xml and Fonts.xml files (etc folder inside system).

Click to collapse



And this guy stated this which makes perfect sense but i don't know how to do what he said and i couldn't find a tutorial anywhere


----------



## wewenk (Dec 30, 2016)

Haithamraid said:


> I am having the same issue as this
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Send me your fonts.xml and fallback_fonts.xml

It located on /system/etc


----------



## Haithamraid (Dec 30, 2016)

wewenk said:


> Send me your fonts.xml and fallback_fonts.xml
> 
> It located on /system/etc
> 
> Send it by email to [email protected]

Click to collapse



Here


----------



## wewenk (Dec 30, 2016)

Haithamraid said:


> Here

Click to collapse



Okay, try Change with this.


----------



## Haithamraid (Dec 30, 2016)

wewenk said:


> Okay, try Change with this.

Click to collapse



You god..... Thank you sooooo much man i ****ing appreciate it, thank yo soooo ****ing much man u honestly made my day man


----------



## wewenk (Dec 30, 2016)

Haithamraid said:


> You god..... Thank you sooooo much man i ****ing appreciate it, thank yo soooo ****ing much man u honestly made my day man

Click to collapse



Just click the thanks button man..?


----------



## Tex99 (Dec 30, 2016)

wewenk said:


> Just click the thanks button man..?

Click to collapse



Can I ask you what did you change? Thank you, I have the same issue on n7 2013 with ios emoji 10.2 andò chrooma keyboard


----------



## wewenk (Dec 31, 2016)

Tex99 said:


> Can I ask you what did you change? Thank you, I have the same issue on n7 2013 with ios emoji 10.2 andò chrooma keyboard

Click to collapse



On fonts.xml put notocoloremoji after Regular family.

On fallback_fonts.xml put notocoloremoji on top of other family.


----------



## Tex99 (Dec 31, 2016)

wewenk said:


> On fonts.xml put notocoloremoji after Regular family.
> 
> On fallback_fonts.xml put notocoloremoji on top of other family.

Click to collapse



Thank you, but on both tapatalk and chrome I can t see the pics you posted 

Edit: DONE!!! Finally all emoji are perfect, thank you again!!


----------



## lightninbug (Dec 31, 2016)

wewenk said:


> On fonts.xml put notocoloremoji after Regular family.
> 
> On fallback_fonts.xml put notocoloremoji on top of other family.

Click to collapse



What if we don't have a fallback fonts file? I'm on Android N LG V20.


----------



## wewenk (Dec 31, 2016)

lightninbug said:


> What if we don't have a fallback fonts file? I'm on Android N LG V20.

Click to collapse



Well, never know about Android N.. seriously no fallback_fonts.xml on etc folder?


----------



## lightninbug (Dec 31, 2016)

wewenk said:


> Well, never know about Android N.. seriously no fallback_fonts.xml on etc folder?

Click to collapse



No there is not. There is a fonts.xml though


----------



## withoutface (Dec 31, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> Hey guys i really need your help I've been trying to get the perfect emoji size I have 2 sizes I want to be tested out so I can see which one people like better so I can change the other .ttf's  to the newer size fix!
> 
> Please download both and try them on a few apps and let me know which one you like better just leave a comment saying x2 border or x3 border thanks ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



X3 for me


----------



## aariassoto (Jan 2, 2017)

*Oneplus 3*

I have a oneplus 3 on 6.0 the font change perfectly no problems at all, but on 7.0 this is a ****ing nightmare for me, when the font is changed or the zip is flashed there is no emojis in the keyboard and even the phone freze and wont let any app open. I need help


----------



## Anshull (Jan 2, 2017)

In Xiaomi Phones, by applying this font without rooting the device. We are seeing only emojis, we aren't able to see any alphabets. Please fix this.


----------



## aariassoto (Jan 2, 2017)

*Ok fixed*



aariassoto said:


> I have a oneplus 3 on 6.0 the font change perfectly no problems at all, but on 7.0 this is a ****ing nightmare for me, when the font is changed or the zip is flashed there is no emojis in the keyboard and even the phone freze and wont let any app open. I need help

Click to collapse



The problem seems to be the 18mb version of ios 10.2 font, I flashed the 50mb version and works like a charm, I really dont know why the 18mb cause no emojis at all on keyboard and even apps crashing


----------



## lightninbug (Jan 4, 2017)

Why does my Textra FC after pressing the (+) at the bottom to add emoji? Does this happen to anyone else? I am using the iOS x2 border ones, also tried the 50mb iOS .Zip. both still make the app FC, however the emojis DO work on my keyboard.


----------



## oreo27 (Jan 4, 2017)

Anshull said:


> In Xiaomi Phones, by applying this font without rooting the device. We are seeing only emojis, we aren't able to see any alphabets. Please fix this.

Click to collapse



It's working fine in my Mi Max. However, I'm using Magisk to change fonts.


----------



## Anshull (Jan 4, 2017)

oreo27 said:


> It's working fine in my Mi Max. However, I'm using Magisk to change fonts.

Click to collapse



But in Redmi note 3s prime, we aren't able to see any alphabets and I am using default font changer of MIUI for changing fonts.


----------



## oreo27 (Jan 4, 2017)

Anshull said:


> But in Redmi note 3s prime, we aren't able to see any alphabets and I am using default font changer of MIUI for changing fonts.

Click to collapse



Oh. No wonder. This font file only contains emojis, without the actual letters. It's meant to replace the file for emojis only, not a universal font.


----------



## Anshull (Jan 5, 2017)

oreo27 said:


> Oh. No wonder. This font file only contains emojis, without the actual letters. It's meant to replace the file for emojis only, not a universal font.

Click to collapse



Then, What should I do to display both?
The iOS 10.2 emoji font and the alphabets both?


----------



## wewenk (Jan 6, 2017)

Anshull said:


> Then, What should I do to display both?
> The iOS 10.2 emoji font and the alphabets both?

Click to collapse



Get root access and flash The Zip file


----------



## oreo27 (Jan 6, 2017)

Anshull said:


> Then, What should I do to display both?
> The iOS 10.2 emoji font and the alphabets both?

Click to collapse



I assume you already restored your default font?

In case you have, do the following:


```
Instructions:
I. Back up existing NotoColorEmoji.ttf from /system/fonts
II. Download modded .ttf file (zip), extract the zip (NOT flashable!)
III. Copy-paste modded .ttf file to the same location /system/fonts, overwriting the existing one. Change permissions to rw-r-r (0644) and reboot.
IV. Enjoy your new emojis
```

Note that you have to be rooted. I don't know how Xiaomi's font changer works.


----------



## Tahir349 (Jan 6, 2017)

anything about facebook emoji new?
*facebook not facebook messenger*
http://www.unicode.org/emoji/charts/full-emoji-list.html


----------



## Anshull (Jan 6, 2017)

Anshull said:


> Then, What should I do to display both?
> The iOS 10.2 emoji font and the alphabets both?

Click to collapse



Then, how to display iOS 10.2 emojis and the default font?


----------



## Ahmaddoski (Jan 6, 2017)

What is the best keyboard now with all the new emojis and tones?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidtimex (Jan 6, 2017)

Ahmaddoski said:


> What is the best keyboard now with all the new emojis and tones?

Click to collapse



New Gboard from playstore and last ios 10.2 text fix zip flashable


----------



## Chocolatetai (Jan 8, 2017)

has the Facebook messenger emojis been resized as well ?


----------



## Aurisv2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello, I have problem with Facebook emojis, some of them are showing as black boxes. Is it because I did something wrong or the emojis in op are not updated? I'm using Gboard.


----------



## Ahmaddoski (Jan 9, 2017)

Aurisv2 said:


> Hello, I have problem with Facebook emojis, some of them are showing as black boxes. Is it because I did something wrong or the emojis in op are not updated? I'm using Gboard.

Click to collapse



How did you get Gboard to show the new emojis ? Mine only shows android 6 emojis

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Aurisv2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Ahmaddoski said:


> How did you get Gboard to show the new emojis ? Mine only shows android 6 emojis

Click to collapse



I don't really know. I'm using latest Gboard and latest 7.1.1 nougat. And as I said, they show up as black boxes, but using the flashable iOS 10.2 emojis they show up. So I guess Facebook emojis needs an update


----------



## mygamers (Jan 10, 2017)

Aurisv2 said:


> I don't really know. I'm using latest Gboard and latest 7.1.1 nougat. And as I said, they show up as black boxes, but using the flashable iOS 10.2 emojis they show up. So I guess Facebook emojis needs an update

Click to collapse



I have gboard and iOS 10.2 emojis it show new emojis but not all of them some of them are missing and they will show in swift key 
but swift key doesnt support diverse emojis (if you use android 6.0)


----------



## dallallero (Jan 10, 2017)

Tahir349 said:


> anything about facebook emoji new?
> *facebook not facebook messenger*
> http://www.unicode.org/emoji/charts/full-emoji-list.html

Click to collapse



I'd like to know it too... I like them!

I also noticed that according to that UNICODE list, Samsung released its version of genders and professions emojis... Do anyone know how to get that font "updated"?


----------



## lightninbug (Jan 11, 2017)

Please for the love of emojis, can you upload emojidex and the new Facebook emojis? ?


----------



## wewenk (Jan 11, 2017)

dallallero said:


> I'd like to know it too... I like them!
> 
> I also noticed that according to that UNICODE list, Samsung released its version of genders and professions emojis... Do anyone know how to get that font "updated"?

Click to collapse



It's available on first page.


----------



## dallallero (Jan 12, 2017)

wewenk said:


> It's available on first page.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, Facebook font or Samsung one?
Never mind, sorry. I didn't read!!! ?


----------



## wrongitdoo (Jan 12, 2017)

Before I take the plunge, what zip file should I use on my Samsung Edge 7 for iOS 10.2 emojis? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## adomm420 (Jan 12, 2017)

I've been looking for facebook font, thank you!


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jan 15, 2017)

Hey guys 
I've not updated any of the .ttf's because I'm still trying to work with 160x160 but I can't get the sizing perfect like iOS devices yet so I gave up lol 

I was thinking just to use Android sizing 136x128 but this size sucks or i can use another size like Samsung or Emojione when it comes out next month ?

What should I doooo! ???


----------



## bmbngps (Jan 15, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Hey guys
> I've not updated any of the .ttf's because I'm still trying to work with 160x160 but I can't get the sizing perfect like iOS devices yet so I gave up lol
> 
> I was thinking just to use Android sizing 136x128 but this size sucks or i can use another size like Samsung or Emojione when it comes out next month ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I think 160x160 was a perfect size. You can do this I believe that. ??

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## hedaizlla (Jan 15, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Hey guys
> I've not updated any of the .ttf's because I'm still trying to work with 160x160 but I can't get the sizing perfect like iOS devices yet so I gave up lol
> 
> I was thinking just to use Android sizing 136x128 but this size sucks or i can use another size like Samsung or Emojione when it comes out next month ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, dear Ricky
Thanks for your good work, I have a request, could you please combine the iOS 10.2 "NotoColorEmoji.ttf" font and "MI Lanting.ttf" font?
So i can convert it to .mtz file and use it on my Redmi Note 4 without rooting it.
I would really appreciate it if you do me this favor. 

Here is the link for MI Lanting.ttf -> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/miui-8-fonts-mi-lanting-ttf-devices-t3410179


----------



## lightninbug (Jan 15, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Hey guys
> I've not updated any of the .ttf's because I'm still trying to work with 160x160 but I can't get the sizing perfect like iOS devices yet so I gave up lol
> 
> I was thinking just to use Android sizing 136x128 but this size sucks or i can use another size like Samsung or Emojione when it comes out next month ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Whatever size these are, they are from your 56mb ios latest emoji pack. And I'm using chrooma keyboard.


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jan 17, 2017)

*Unofficial iOS unicode 10 ?*




Hey guys 
Emojipedia just released their uincode 10 mockups so I made a unofficial unicode 10 font there's a small bug with the family emojis will try and fix it soon  

I still haven't found a good size fix yet so I've just made them the same size for know ?

Have fun ?

Credits: Emojipedia for the mockups
 check if they work here!
Best way to use them for now is to copy them and use the clipboard function on chrooma keyboard 

????????????
????????????
????????????
????????????
????????


----------



## lightninbug (Jan 17, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Hey guys
> Emojipedia just released their uincode 10 mockups so I made a unofficial unicode 10 font there's a small bug with the family emojis will try and fix it soon ?
> 
> I still haven't found a good size fix yet so I've just made them the same size for know ?
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## hanschke (Jan 17, 2017)

I can confirm the small bug but think more is not shown or only the rollback


----------



## lightninbug (Jan 17, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> ???????????????
> ???????
> 
> Um, ok.. Lol I had a long write up and upon hitting post, it deleted. I'll write it all again later. Thanks for your work op! New emojis are always welcomed!

Click to collapse


----------



## lightninbug (Jan 18, 2017)

OP can you please update Twemoji to 2.2.3?
http://emojipedia.org/twitter/twemoji-2.2.3/new/

Edit: never mind looks like minor changes.


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Jan 19, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> [img]http://i.imgur.com/xUle5lC.png[/img]
> Hey guys
> Emojipedia just released their uincode 10 mockups so I made a unofficial unicode 10 font there's a small bug with the family emojis will try and fix it soon  ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## lightninbug (Jan 19, 2017)

Clear data/cache on the keyboard.. Or use Chrooma.


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Jan 19, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> Clear data/cache on the keyboard.. Or use Chrooma.

Click to collapse



It's am issue with the font not the keyboard


----------



## lightninbug (Jan 19, 2017)

EqiiKxDude said:


> It's am issue with the font not the keyboard

Click to collapse



That's already been stated by the OP.


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Jan 19, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> That's already been stated by the OP.

Click to collapse



Then why suggest something that doesn't work?


----------



## SomeOne_HT (Jan 19, 2017)

Male and professions emojis still bug and don't show on lollipop 5.1 ?


----------



## hyln9 (Jan 20, 2017)

Wonderful work!


----------



## LexoNokiaN (Jan 21, 2017)

Good job, mate ?

 Keep it up ?


----------



## KelvinM21 (Jan 21, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can find ios10 Helvetica font for Android??

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## lightninbug (Jan 22, 2017)

New windows emoji update is out!!
Updated professions!

http://blog.emojipedia.org/windows-adds-emojis-for-interracial-couples/


----------



## lightninbug (Jan 23, 2017)

I have the new windows emoji if anyone wants


----------



## kate0205 (Jan 24, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> I have the new windows emoji if anyone wants

Click to collapse



Win10 new emojis? If yes, can I? Only if possible. ✌?


----------



## mygamers (Jan 24, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> I have the new windows emoji if anyone wants

Click to collapse



That would be awsome , can you share it with us?


----------



## lightninbug (Jan 24, 2017)

kate0205 said:


> Win10 new emojis? If yes, can I? Only if possible. ✌?

Click to collapse






mygamers said:


> That would be awsome , can you share it with us?

Click to collapse



I thought I had done it correctly, however, the new windows profession emojis won't show up in any keyboard I try. Which basically means you won't see any difference. Maybe OP can help us.


----------



## mygamers (Jan 24, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> I thought I had done it correctly, however, the new windows profession emojis won't show up in any keyboard I try. Which basically means you won't see any difference. Maybe OP can help us.

Click to collapse



you should use SwiftKey or ChromaKeyboard to see new emoji,s on 6.0 or 7.0
only on 7.1 emojis will be shown in stock Google Keyboard

can you share .ttf file with us?


----------



## lightninbug (Jan 24, 2017)

mygamers said:


> you should use SwiftKey or ChromaKeyboard to see new emoji,s on 6.0 or 7.0
> only on 7.1 emojis will be shown in stock Google Keyboard
> 
> can you share .ttf file with us?

Click to collapse



I have tried those believe me. I am trying to make another .ttf now


----------



## mygamers (Jan 24, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> I have tried those believe me. I am trying to make another .ttf now

Click to collapse



so you mean even they wont show if someone send them? or see them in browser , instagram , ...


----------



## lightninbug (Jan 24, 2017)

mygamers said:


> so you mean even they wont show if someone send them? or see them in browser , instagram , ...

Click to collapse



No.

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------

Sorry guys gotta run into work. Duty calls. OP is far more experienced in this than I am, I just tried to accomplish it because of impatience. If OP can't help, I'll try again when I get home.


----------



## lightninbug (Jan 25, 2017)

@RickyBush_ can you help with the win 10 emoji? Please


----------



## noam_ha (Jan 26, 2017)

any progress with the new win10 emoji?


----------



## lightninbug (Jan 26, 2017)

noam_ha said:


> any progress with the new win10 emoji?

Click to collapse



I will be trying again today, I only have an hour or two of free time. @RickyBush_ could you by chance lend a hand?


----------



## lightninbug (Jan 26, 2017)

If windows 10 emoji still gives me trouble, which it probably will as its a completely different format.... I will try and do the emojidex ones, only problem is I would have to manually rename all of them accordingly like; I would have to find what the default filename of the banana emoji and locate the emojidex one and rename it correctly. This will take some time however. Unless OP can shed some light, it'd be great!


----------



## lightninbug (Jan 26, 2017)

I can add the windows 10 border around any emoji set if you guys/gals would like.


----------



## lightninbug (Jan 27, 2017)

In the process now peeps. Expect me to start my own thread tonight!


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jan 27, 2017)

Updated my themed packs to iOS10.2 Check it out!


----------



## lightninbug (Jan 27, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Updated my themed packs to iOS10.2Check it out!

Click to collapse



Hey man, rough night last night. I will apologize. Let's work together and bring these peeps emojidex, but only if you want. We can split up the renaming process if you would like, that's the only hard part, even though that's not even hard. I got all the pngs as well (obviously).


----------



## dallallero (Jan 28, 2017)

Hu guys, any news about new Facebook's emojis? Nothing yet? *Me sad!*

I also noticed that even on my phone the new iOS Unicode 10 font gives error on families and ZWJ combinations...


----------



## sweetjones1 (Jan 28, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Updated my themed packs to iOS10.2Check it out!

Click to collapse



When I try to copy and paste the file it says operation failed how do I correct that.


----------



## dallallero (Jan 28, 2017)

Guys, I sadly have to report that Samsung Fonts don't have a mirror anymore...


----------



## Manuel507 (Jan 29, 2017)

*help pls*

which keyobard should I install to see and use all the emojis?


----------



## bmbngps (Jan 29, 2017)

Manuel507 said:


> which keyobard should I install to see and use all the emojis?

Click to collapse



chrooma keyboard ??

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## Themear (Jan 31, 2017)

*Thanks Buddy! But....*

I'm using Samsung S6 Edge+ (SM-928F) 6.0.1 Rom+Root+Xposed.  But your own patches *dont work excellently*. I installed your all patches, Unicode 9 - 10, Modded Google Keyboard, Swiftkey Beta. Tried anything. Flash/Replace with Root Explorer. I still see Samsung Emoticons. But only new once ios emojis. Not all. But i have a solution. (SAMSUNG MM USERS) You MUST BE ROOT! install *Emoji Switcher on Google Play*. and then Set emojis ios 10.2 on program. Reboot device. Then, flash *(Unicode 9)* emojis pack. Reboot. YOU MUST BE USING (Swiftkey Beta) to see new emojis. DON'T WORK STOCK KEYBOARD. Have a nice day!


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jan 31, 2017)

Themear said:


> I'm using Samsung S6 Edge+ (SM-928F) 6.0.1 Rom+Root+Xposed.  But your own patches *dont work excellently*. I installed your all patches, Unicode 9 - 10, Modded Google Keyboard, Swiftkey Beta. Tried anything. Flash/Replace with Root Explorer. I still see Samsung Emoticons. But only new once ios emojis. Not all. But i have a solution. (SAMSUNG MM USERS) You MUST BE ROOT! install *Emoji Switcher on Google Play*. and then Set emojis ios 10.2 on program. Reboot device. Then, flash *(Unicode 9)* emojis pack. Reboot. YOU MUST BE USING (Swiftkey Beta) to see new emojis. DON'T WORK STOCK KEYBOARD. Have a nice day!

Click to collapse



You need to replace the NotoColorEmoji.ttf with SamsungColorEmoji.ttf ??✌


The new ones won't work on stock keyboard unless you have nugget ??


----------



## DuckBread (Feb 1, 2017)

Installed iOS emojis on my old phone and they look great! Thanks for posting these!


----------



## RogueCoyote (Feb 1, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> NEW Unofficial iOS unicode 10
> A small bug with family emojis will try and fix soon!

Click to collapse



Hi @RickyBush_ Thanks for all your emoji awesomeness!
I flashed your latest release but still can't see the new emojis that are posted in the OP.  What do I need to do to get them to show up? Or is that just a preview of what's to come? Using Chrooma keyboard. Thanks.


----------



## RickyBush_ (Feb 1, 2017)

I did already say you need to copy and past them into the chrooma clipboard to use them for know and I did also put a link to emojipedia so you can check to see if they work for you ??
You need to search the thread more ??
http://emojipedia.org/unicode-10.0/ 
????????????
????????????
????????????
????????????
????????


----------



## RogueCoyote (Feb 1, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> I did already say you need to copy and past them into the chrooma clipboard to use them for know and I did also put a link to emojipedia so you can see if they're working for you  You need to search the thread more  http://emojipedia.org/unicode-10.0/ View attachment 4025466 ????????????
> ????????????
> ????????????
> ????????????
> ????????

Click to collapse



Weird, I had read that when you posted it but totally missed the using clipboard part.  Looks like that post was edited a couple days later though so maybe that's why.

THANKS for the reply and your hard work!


----------



## Nothex (Feb 2, 2017)

sweetjones1 said:


> When I try to copy and paste the file it says operation failed how do I correct that.

Click to collapse



Make sure your file manager has been granted root permission and is executing read + write

Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA Labs


----------



## ludacris713 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi i did all the steps everything works expect the color gender changing im on lg v20 stock keyboard how can i get the gender to work?


----------



## lightninbug (Feb 3, 2017)

ludacris713 said:


> Hi i did all the steps everything works expect the color gender changing im on lg v20 stock keyboard how can i get the gender to work?

Click to collapse



Use a different keyboard like OP says. You can always check out my thread on the v20 themes and apps section. Since u own the device.


----------



## ludacris713 (Feb 3, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> Use a different keyboard like OP says. You can always check out my thread on the v20 themes and apps section. Since u own the device.

Click to collapse



Which keyboard u recommend? Thanks


----------



## lightninbug (Feb 3, 2017)

ludacris713 said:


> Which keyboard u recommend? Thanks

Click to collapse



READ the OP... I'm sure you'll find what you're looking for. ????


----------



## Themear (Feb 3, 2017)

Oh yeah.  It's working.  But you said 'wont working unless you have nugget'  new emojis dont work Marshmallow devices. And people skin tones not working. Only yellow skins. Marshmallow users DONT INSTALL UNICODE 10. We waiting buddy.  Thanks for this work.  :good:


----------



## Megan (Feb 3, 2017)

Say, would it be possible to port the stock HTC 10 Nougat emojis? I'm using a LOS ROM on my HTC 10 and I really liked the stock HTC 10 Nougat emojis.


----------



## kyledowling (Feb 4, 2017)

An XDA User said:


> Say, would it be possible to port the stock HTC 10 Nougat emojis? I'm using a LOS ROM on my HTC 10 and I really liked the stock HTC 10 Nougat emojis.

Click to collapse



Reflash HTC 10 stock ROM, copy emoji tff file from HTC 10 to computer, flash LOS, copy/replace LOS tff with HTC tff


----------



## Megan (Feb 4, 2017)

kyledowling said:


> Reflash HTC 10 stock ROM, copy emoji tff file from HTC 10 to computer, flash LOS, copy/replace LOS tff with HTC tff

Click to collapse



I'm kind of a noob when it comes to this kind of stuff, aha. What's the directory for the HTC tff on HTC 10 stock ROM?


----------



## kyledowling (Feb 4, 2017)

An XDA User said:


> I'm kind of a noob when it comes to this kind of stuff, aha. What's the directory for the HTC tff on HTC 10 stock ROM?

Click to collapse



It should be in /system/fonts/NotoColorEmoji.tff ... Copy/paste to your computer then copy/paste to LOS and put HTC emoji in the same directory written above. Rename to NotoColorEmoji (do not change file extension) and make it rw-r-r (read wrote-read-read) then reboot. HTC is a little weird with emojis though.


----------



## lightninbug (Feb 4, 2017)

An XDA User said:


> I'm kind of a noob when it comes to this kind of stuff, aha. What's the directory for the HTC tff on HTC 10 stock ROM?

Click to collapse



AFAIK, HTC switched to default android blobs on Nougat. Also if you use the htc emoji, you will be missing a lot of the newer ones, as HTC does not and has not updated their emoji in quite some time.


----------



## Megan (Feb 4, 2017)

kyledowling said:


> It should be in /system/fonts/NotoColorEmoji.tff ... Copy/paste to your computer then copy/paste to LOS and put HTC emoji in the same directory written above. Rename to NotoColorEmoji (do not change file extension) and make it rw-r-r (read wrote-read-read) then reboot. HTC is a little weird with emojis though.

Click to collapse





lightninbug said:


> AFAIK, HTC switched to default android blobs on Nougat. Also if you use the htc emoji, you will be missing a lot of the newer ones, as HTC does not and has not updated their emoji in quite some time.

Click to collapse



Might as well use the EmojiOne emojis as they are closest to what the HTC 10 uses. Any update planned for EmojiOne?


----------



## lightninbug (Feb 4, 2017)

An XDA User said:


> Might as well use the EmojiOne emojis as they are closest to what the HTC 10 uses. Any update planned for EmojiOne?

Click to collapse



Later this month.. Emojione.com


----------



## Megan (Feb 4, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> Later this month.. Emojione.com

Click to collapse



Oh, sweet! I can't wait.


----------



## lightninbug (Feb 4, 2017)

An XDA User said:


> Oh, sweet! I can't wait.

Click to collapse



Check your pms.


----------



## Megan (Feb 4, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> Check your pms.

Click to collapse



? I  don't see anything from you in my PMs unless you  meant to tell that to someone else.


----------



## lightninbug (Feb 4, 2017)

An XDA User said:


> ? I don't see anything from you in my PMs unless you meant to tell that to someone else.

Click to collapse



Edited.


----------



## mygamers (Feb 4, 2017)

An XDA User said:


> Say, would it be possible to port the stock HTC 10 Nougat emojis? I'm using a LOS ROM on my HTC 10 and I really liked the stock HTC 10 Nougat emojis.

Click to collapse



in htc 10 , uses Stock google emojis
but you can grab emoji fonts from m9 nougat update and you will get the htc emojis back


----------



## RickyBush_ (Feb 4, 2017)

*EmojiDex*

Hey guys I've spent some hours making a EmojiDex font hope you like it 

EmojiDex team will be updating their set to add more in. In the next week or 2 so I'll update it then  

EmojiDex v1


Let me know if theres any bugs


----------



## lightninbug (Feb 4, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Hey guys I've spent some hours making a EmojiDex font hope you like it
> 
> EmojiDex team will be updating their set to add more in. In the next week or 2 so I'll update it then
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You sir are a God among men. ??NotWorthy


----------



## dallallero (Feb 7, 2017)

Hello folks! Still no news about new Facebook emojis font?


----------



## lightninbug (Feb 7, 2017)

dallallero said:


> Hello folks! Still no news about new Facebook emojis font?

Click to collapse



http://emojipedia.org/facebook/2.0-beta/


----------



## exit_9.1 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi @RickyBush_
firstly, thank you soon much for your awesome work. please don't stop. keep doing. ?

I have question about a which one is the latest version font in ios style. Can you help with this. 

Waiting for new update with this emojis.(see the attached picture)???






Again thank you soo much.. ????


----------



## RickyBush_ (Feb 7, 2017)

exit_9.1 said:


> Hi @RickyBush_
> firstly, thank you soon much for your awesome work. please don't stop. keep doing.
> 
> I have question about a which one is the latest version font in ios style. Can you help with this.
> ...

Click to collapse



Already done that one dude its the unicode 10 one check the 2ed one from the top ? 



bmbngps said:


> what about the bug?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Its gotta be something to do with the code points they're not finalised yet ??


----------



## bmbngps (Feb 7, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Already done that one dude its the unicode 10 one check the 2ed one from the top ?

Click to collapse



what about the bug?

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## exit_9.1 (Feb 7, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Already done that one dude its the unicode 10 one check the 2ed one from the top ?

Click to collapse



OMG I'm going to try it..
Love your great work bro...??

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 AM ----------

Bro @RickyBush_ i flashed the Unofficial_unicode10_Flashable [user=6243516]@RickyBush_[/user].zip  but I can't find the this emoji. 






I'm using latest Chrooma key board. ?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickyBush_ (Feb 7, 2017)

exit_9.1 said:


> OMG I'm going to try it..
> Love your great work bro...
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



You should search the thread more dude I've said it a few times how to use them you need to copy them then they'll go into the clipboard on chrooma  keyboard that's the best its going to get for know ?
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70591853&postcount=319
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70834380&postcount=359


----------



## exit_9.1 (Feb 7, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> You should search the thread more dude I've said it a few times how to use them you need to copy them then they'll go into the clipboard on chrooma  keyboard that's the best its going to get for know ?
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70591853&postcount=319

Click to collapse



yes.... its in there... sorry and thanks again. ?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocolatetai (Feb 10, 2017)

How does the flat iOS 10 emojis look like? I wish there were previews on the first page

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------

Nevermind I found them on the thread


----------



## eddo_92 (Feb 11, 2017)

*Windows 10 Emojis*

Does Windows 10 Emoji set are updated with Creators Update?  Thanks for your work man!


----------



## arktay (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you so much for this! I was looking for this for a while :3
Anyway, there are a couple of emojis that there are not displayed (see attachments)

UPDATE: Nevermind, in can use them, and i can view them. Why they are not displayed in emojipedia?


----------



## BoHasssoN (Feb 13, 2017)




This is some old codes for emoji its not support in android even when you change to apple emoji 
And if anyone send it to apple iphone it will showen
I made a ttf file that support the old and new emoji

https://app.box.com/s/maqak2h41zufov6xixk5jgpxbw5u08zh

Check this out


Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------



????????????
????????????
????????????
????????????
????????

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## lightninbug (Feb 14, 2017)

BoHasssoN said:


> 
> 
> 
> This is some old codes for emoji its not support in android even when you change to apple emoji
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## lightninbug (Feb 14, 2017)

Sweet thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## wewenk (Feb 14, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> BoHasssoN said:
> 
> 
> > 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## lightninbug (Feb 14, 2017)

wewenk said:


> lightninbug said:
> 
> 
> > Outlined version of this please ?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## KamboP (Feb 14, 2017)

is unicode 10 supported in android 6.0.1? i've installed the latest ios 10.2 emoji pack from this thread and i can see unicode 9 emojis on emojipedia but 10 not, any ideas?


----------



## lightninbug (Feb 14, 2017)

KamboP said:


> is unicode 10 supported in android 6.0.1? i've installed the latest ios 10.2 emoji pack from this thread and i can see unicode 9 emojis on emojipedia but 10 not, any ideas?

Click to collapse



Must be on nougat.


----------



## KamboP (Feb 14, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> Must be on nougat.

Click to collapse



okay, thanks, i have one more question, is there any version of Google Keyboard supporting unicode 9 emojis? in my current version i have only unicode 8 emojis


----------



## lightninbug (Feb 14, 2017)

KamboP said:


> okay, thanks, i have one more question, is there any version of Google Keyboard supporting unicode 9 emojis? in my current version i have only unicode 8 emojis

Click to collapse



Gboard.. As stated in this thread.


----------



## KamboP (Feb 15, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> Gboard.. As stated in this thread.

Click to collapse



yeah, it's working now, thanks again!


----------



## wewenk (Feb 15, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> wewenk said:
> 
> 
> > Emojis are broken in this... Unable to select skin tones and genders. (No little arrow under the emoji to select different gender/skin)
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ramastah (Feb 16, 2017)

why some emoji is missing? on facebook messenger emoji


----------



## Kalfaris (Feb 17, 2017)

I got the ios emojis but each time I use them they turn to the old ones anyone has any idea please and can helpme and thank you my phone is s7 edge


----------



## BoHasssoN (Feb 17, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> wewenk said:
> 
> 
> > Emojis are broken in this... Unable to select skin tones and genders. (No little arrow under the emoji to select different gender/skin)
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## boilavera1980 (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow now those emoji work as they should even in chrome they show up correctly. Amazing! Flags look good to. Only the UN on didn't work somewhere on this thread. 




BoHasssoN said:


> 
> 
> 
> This is some old codes for emoji its not support in android even when you change to apple emoji
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Megan (Feb 19, 2017)

Hmm, any plans to make these Magisk compatible?


----------



## usb2 (Feb 19, 2017)

BoHasssoN said:


> 
> 
> 
> This is some old codes for emoji its not support in android even when you change to apple emoji
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't download this ttf. Tried with firefox, IE, chrome, chrome for android and jdowloader2. Is it possible a mirror link?


----------



## kash55 (Feb 22, 2017)

usb2 said:


> I can't download this ttf. Tried with firefox, IE, chrome, chrome for android and jdowloader2. Is it possible a mirror link?

Click to collapse



Yeah, can you please re-up?
Also, is there a specific version of the Gboard that I should be using for this?


----------



## nolawardana (Feb 23, 2017)

usb2 said:


> I can't download this ttf. Tried with firefox, IE, chrome, chrome for android and jdowloader2. Is it possible a mirror link?

Click to collapse



Just try to install *Box* app on play store


----------



## king_david43 (Feb 25, 2017)

Any plans to update to Facebook 2.0 emoji?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dallallero (Mar 3, 2017)

Does anyone know how or where to find HQ facebook emojis png?! I could try to build the emoji font, but I actually can't find all the emojis. Emojipedia doesn't help because every image, when downloaded, doesn't have the name in hex and rename them all would be insane.


----------



## lightninbug (Mar 7, 2017)

dallallero said:


> Does anyone know how or where to find HQ facebook emojis png?! I could try to build the emoji font, but I actually can't find all the emojis. Emojipedia doesn't help because every image, when downloaded, doesn't have the name in hex and rename them all would be insane.

Click to collapse



Same problem I have.


----------



## Brunidas (Mar 7, 2017)

RickyBush_ (I would tag you but I don't know how) :crying:
Hello, first of all, I congratulate you, your work is excellent. :good:
And I want to ask if the Twemoji have been updated, I do not know whether for Unicode 10, but at least if version 2.2.3 
PS: I do not speak English


----------



## Newgon (Mar 10, 2017)

Thank you for your work


----------



## hanschke (Mar 11, 2017)

will the soon fix come


----------



## soypoi (Mar 11, 2017)

I can't get the iOS emojis to work with Gboard on Validius ROM. ?. I can't stand the Android emojis.  Please update to work with magisk. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Phazonclash (Mar 16, 2017)

Don't know why, I can't get the latest emojis to work with the latest Gboard 6.1. They appear in Swiftkey but won't show in Gboard. Any idea?


----------



## lightninbug (Mar 16, 2017)

Hopefully it's the Emoji news that's MIA, and NOT the OP.


----------



## BoHasssoN (Mar 17, 2017)

I made a color emoji for the unicode 10 today i will finsh it all

Se the images

View attachment 1View attachment 1View attachment 1View attachment 1View attachment 1View attachment 1

Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


----------



## Lupihaziq (Mar 17, 2017)

Can someone help me with chrooma keyboard,there is no emoji button


----------



## robert2103 (Mar 17, 2017)

BoHasssoN said:


> I made a color emoji for the unicode 10 today i will finsh it all
> 
> Se the images
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Notocoloremoji? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lightninbug (Mar 21, 2017)

BoHasssoN said:


> I made a color emoji for the unicode 10 today i will finsh it all
> 
> Se the images

Click to collapse



Any luck?


----------



## BoHasssoN (Mar 22, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> Any luck?

Click to collapse



Here you go 

Full ttf
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/x6sgjoticmfvkxs/AppleEmji.10.2Full.ttf?dl=0
Full apk
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/8selj4w30fhw6ox/AppleEmoji.10.2Full(iFont).apk?dl=0

Full Hwt (Huawei)
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/f7ijo4ov7bj51dh/Spectrum with AppleEmoji.hwt?dl=0


No Numbers ttf
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/5sufjzdz2qzl8q8/AppleEmoji.10.2NoNumbers.ttf?dl=0

NoNumbers apk
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/tzl6qckpljdos2m/AppleEmoji.10.2NoNumbers(iFont).apk?dl=0

No Numbers Hwt (Huawei)
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/80hhjbqdpdyxjbe/Obsidian With AppleEmoji.hwt?dl=0

Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------








Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


----------



## lightninbug (Mar 22, 2017)

What are the hwt ones?


----------



## BoHasssoN (Mar 23, 2017)

Hwt is for huawei phone like a themes support changing fonts

Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


----------



## hanschke (Mar 23, 2017)

@BoHasssoN

I dont understand the different to the first page  ios fonts?


----------



## king_david43 (Mar 24, 2017)

That would be great. Hopefully someone who knows can help you out


----------



## Lupihaziq (Mar 24, 2017)

I tried the unicode 10 but it not works,i am using gboard.any solution?


----------



## lightninbug (Mar 25, 2017)

mali_ said:


> Hey @RickyBush_ I just installed ios font on stock marshmallow. I checked this demo page. Some emojis are missing. What's the problem?
> http://eosrei.github.io/emojione-color-font/full-demo.html

Click to collapse



That you're on marshmallow.....


----------



## lightninbug (Mar 26, 2017)

http://blog.emojipedia.org/samsung-galaxy-s8-emoji-changelog/


----------



## Ablos010 (Mar 26, 2017)

*Can't see the male emojis*

Hey @RickyBush_, I did everything like the tutorial. The font updated, installed chrooma keyboard and stuff. But I can't see the male versions of all the emojis. Any idea how to fix this?

I am on Lineage OS 13.0 seranoltexx (Android 6.0.1 on Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini)


----------



## FarminM (Mar 26, 2017)

Please update Facebook 2.0 emoji


----------



## Lupihaziq (Mar 26, 2017)

Ablos010 said:


> Hey @RickyBush_, I did everything like the tutorial. The font updated, installed chrooma keyboard and stuff. But I can't see the male versions of all the emojis. Any idea how to fix this?
> 
> I am on Lineage OS 13.0 seranoltexx (Android 6.0.1 on Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini)

Click to collapse



Same problem

---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------

I am using unicode 9 and chrooma keyboard but i dont have facepalm emoji.bad english


----------



## HoudiniJr (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks. Works perfectly ??


----------



## HoudiniJr (Mar 27, 2017)

Lupihaziq said:


> Same problem
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------
> 
> I am using unicode 9 and chrooma keyboard but i dont have facepalm emoji.bad english

Click to collapse



Is that the only one missing? Can you see it on the website?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## lightninbug (Mar 28, 2017)

http://blog.emojipedia.org/final-20...rap&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Emoji_Wrap_11


----------



## Lupihaziq (Mar 28, 2017)

HoudiniJr said:


> Is that the only one missing? Can you see it on the website?

Click to collapse



Yes,i see it on website


----------



## HoudiniJr (Mar 28, 2017)

Lupihaziq said:


> Yes,i see it on website

Click to collapse



Have you tried clearing your cache through your recovery?


----------



## Lupihaziq (Mar 29, 2017)

HoudiniJr said:


> Have you tried clearing your cache through your recovery?

Click to collapse



Not works


----------



## HoudiniJr (Mar 29, 2017)

Lupihaziq said:


> Not works

Click to collapse



Mind sending a screenshot. I can see it on chrooma.


----------



## Lupihaziq (Mar 29, 2017)

HoudiniJr said:


> Mind sending a screenshot. I can see it on chrooma.

Click to collapse



I dont even have the gender


----------



## HoudiniJr (Mar 29, 2017)

Lupihaziq said:


> I dont even have the gender

Click to collapse



What version of chrooma is that showing up as?


----------



## Lupihaziq (Mar 29, 2017)

HoudiniJr said:


> What version of chrooma is that showing up as?

Click to collapse



4.2.1


----------



## HoudiniJr (Mar 29, 2017)

Lupihaziq said:


> 4.2.1

Click to collapse



Hmm that's weird. Did you try reinstalling the app already? Sorry it took me a while to respond. Was working.


----------



## Lupihaziq (Mar 29, 2017)

HoudiniJr said:


> Hmm that's weird. Did you try reinstalling the app already? Sorry it took me a while to respond. Was working.

Click to collapse



Not works


----------



## HoudiniJr (Mar 30, 2017)

Lupihaziq said:


> Not works

Click to collapse


http://getemoji.com/#people

Go here and scroll down a bit and screenshot


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 30, 2017)

Is it just me or you also guys like the facebook emoji
Just tried clicking all the emoji on gboard ( im on nexus 5X 7.1.2 Beta 2 )  Good day!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## justarock (Mar 30, 2017)

*Swiftkey*

I used emoji switcher to give myself IOS 10.2 emojis. It works fine in the Google keyboard, but Swiftkey doesn't show any of the any new ones (Unicode 8 and up) . Does Swiftkey not support them?


----------



## HoudiniJr (Mar 30, 2017)

Lupihaziq said:


> Not works

Click to collapse



If it's still not working I would reflash a newly downloaded zip and try that.


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 30, 2017)

Is the facebook zip file updated? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## HoudiniJr (Mar 30, 2017)

justarock said:


> I used emoji switcher to give myself IOS 10.2 emojis. It works fine in the Google keyboard, but Swiftkey doesn't show any of the any new ones (Unicode 8 and up) . Does Swiftkey not support them?

Click to collapse



I installed Swiftkey to check it out. I can see all emojis. Also, something to keep in mind, Swiftkey has a weird way of organizing their emojis compared to the what most people are used to. When I initially installed it, I thought I was missing some too. Turns out they were just in a different category compared to say the Gboard.

Sent from my secret base in outer space. Good luck finding it ??


----------



## tadho (Mar 30, 2017)

windows 10 emoji link seems to be dead, please reupload the file


----------



## Lupihaziq (Mar 30, 2017)

HoudiniJr said:


> http://getemoji.com/#people
> 
> Go here and scroll down a bit and screenshot

Click to collapse


----------



## HoudiniJr (Mar 30, 2017)

Lupihaziq said:


>

Click to collapse



Have you checked to see if Swiftkey shows the emojis? Kinda at a standstill here as obviously you can see the emojis, so the problem is not being able to see them on a keyboard.

Rocking the Huawei Nexus 6P running the latest and greatest PureNexus 7.1.1 ROM w/ Franco Kernal ??


----------



## Lupihaziq (Mar 30, 2017)

HoudiniJr said:


> Have you checked to see if Swiftkey shows the emojis? Kinda at a standstill here as obviously you can see the emojis, so the problem is not being able to see them on a keyboard.
> 
> Rocking the Huawei Nexus 6P running the latest and greatest PureNexus 7.1.1 ROM w/ Franco Kernal ??

Click to collapse



When i reflash the emoji it show error,it is not corrupt.Before this i have the same problem but i install it manually


----------



## HoudiniJr (Mar 30, 2017)

Lupihaziq said:


> When i reflash the emoji it show error,it is not corrupt.Before this i have the same problem but i install it manually

Click to collapse



The only thing I can think of is it might be the ROM you're running. What are you running BTW. Maybe I can check it out for you. 

Rocking the Huawei Nexus 6P running the latest and greatest PureNexus 7.1.1 ROM w/ Franco Kernal ??


----------



## lightninbug (Mar 31, 2017)

Yo @RickyBush_ we need your expertise for our emojis! Where are you brother? Hope all is well!


----------



## bramby (Apr 6, 2017)

I have this problem: (look attached). 

Solutions?


----------



## lightninbug (Apr 7, 2017)

See last post in my thread... New Galaxy S8 emoji!!!!!!!!!

https://forum.xda-developers.com/v20/themes/flashable-release-outlined-ios-unicode-t3545726/page11


----------



## RickyBush_ (Apr 9, 2017)

Give this a thumbs up if you want the new Facebook emojis ???


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 9, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Give this a thumbs up if you want the new Facebook emojis ???

Click to collapse



+1 ???

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## RaginJ (Apr 9, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Give this a thumbs up if you want the new Facebook emojis ???

Click to collapse



X 1,000


----------



## Megan (Apr 10, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Give this a thumbs up if you want the new Facebook emojis ???

Click to collapse



Please make a magisk version.


----------



## RickyBush_ (Apr 10, 2017)

FaceBook 2.0


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Apr 10, 2017)

Which format are they on then if not png? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dallallero (Apr 11, 2017)

Did you notice that Facebook implemented new emojis that Emojipedia still doesn't show? Like gender forms ??*, ?*♂, ??*


----------



## RickyBush_ (Apr 11, 2017)

Window's 10 just got updated with genders and that ?? Thumbs up if you like them ??http://emojipedia.org/microsoft/


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 13, 2017)

Wow cool. Finally  thanks for the hardwork sir 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## andressalas_aguilar (Apr 16, 2017)

*I do not get all the genres*



HoudiniJr said:


> Mind sending a screenshot. I can see it on chrooma.

Click to collapse



I use the Google keyboard and I do not appear all genres, is that normal or I have to use the Chrooma Keyboard to get them all out?


----------



## juan_itoo (Apr 19, 2017)

Will emoji facebook 2.0?


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 20, 2017)

juan_itoo said:


> Will emoji facebook 2.0?

Click to collapse



Coming soon ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## RickyBush_ (Apr 20, 2017)

Windows 10 update

Don't forget to give credits


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 20, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Hey guys I've done the Windows 10 update I just need to double check it all when I get home before I release it  ?✌

Click to collapse



Awesome gotta try this too. Haha still waiting for the facebook emoji  More Power sir! Thank you 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kate0205 (Apr 20, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Hey guys I've done the Windows 10 update I just need to double check it all when I get home before I release it

Click to collapse



Yaaay! My Fave! ?


----------



## eakratchapon (Apr 20, 2017)

*PLZ update facebook 2.0*

i like facebook emoji ver 2.0
PLZ update it THANK YOU VERY MUCH:good::good::good:


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Apr 20, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Hey guys I was planning on releasing the new FaceBook emojis today but these 3 ??? are not .png's so that's the reason i havent yet I've message emojipedia to see if they can change them to .png just waiting on a reply sorry
> 
> http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58eb74259cc7a/uni1f34d.png?
> http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58eb7434c7d03/uni1f35d.png?
> ...

Click to collapse



I photoshopped the white area out of the images and sent you the corrected png's a few days ago. You can finish the FB2 now as well  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MohRez (Apr 21, 2017)

@RickyBush_

Hi

Thanks for your work 

 I have downloaded  unoffiial ios unicode 10 and flashed it in twrp recovery and after that did wipe dalvik

but nothing changed in my samsung keyboard and I still have my previous emojis !!


----------



## hojjat 1364 (Apr 22, 2017)

official emojione V2.3 :

https://github.com/Ranks/emojione/blob/master/extras/fonts/emojione-android.ttf


----------



## DeryckNS (Apr 22, 2017)

hojjat 1364 said:


> official emojione V3 :
> 
> https://github.com/Ranks/emojione/blob/master/extras/fonts/emojione-android.ttf

Click to collapse



No, that link goes to the outdated font for Android, official font is not updated to 3.0 yet

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hojjat 1364 (Apr 22, 2017)

DeryckNS said:


> No, that link goes to the outdated font for Android, official font is not updated to 3.0 yet
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




look at date...
 updated 16 days ago

---------- Post added at 09:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------

http://blog.emojipedia.org/emoji-one-goes-freemium/

in this link , scroll down to find (emojione 3.0 on github)


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 22, 2017)

hojjat 1364 said:


> look at date...
> updated 16 days ago
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this the new emoji?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## eRalf (Apr 22, 2017)

Hello, will it make the new emoji Facebook 2.0 ? (Desktop version not Messenger app) please!


----------



## DeryckNS (Apr 22, 2017)

hojjat 1364 said:


> look at date...
> updated 16 days ago
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Again, the Apple font is the only one updated to 3.0 right now, just look at the downloads section of emojione...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## king_david43 (Apr 25, 2017)

DeryckNS said:


> Again, the Apple font is the only one updated to 3.0 right now, just look at the downloads section of emojione...View attachment 4122284
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What browser are you using?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DeryckNS (Apr 25, 2017)

king_david43 said:


> What browser are you using?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's Chrome Dev, with 'Chrome Home' flag enabled in chrome:flags. I didn't detect any bugs, but is hidden there for a reason..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 25, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> FaceBook 2.0

Click to collapse



What does the 2.0 means? Are you gonna released it? ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## king_david43 (Apr 25, 2017)

DeryckNS said:


> It's Chrome Dev, with 'Chrome Home' flag enabled in chrome:flags. I didn't detect any bugs, but is hidden there for a reason..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How do you get the address bar at the bottom like that?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DeryckNS (Apr 25, 2017)

king_david43 said:


> How do you get the address bar at the bottom like that?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



As I said, activating Chrome Home. Install Chrome Canary/Dev and put chrome:flags in the address bar.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## king_david43 (Apr 25, 2017)

DeryckNS said:


> As I said, activating Chrome Home. Install Chrome Canary/Dev and put chrome:flags in the address bar.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RickyBush_ (Apr 27, 2017)

Custom EmojiOne 3.0 

Emojione 3.0 Colour border
EmojiOne 3.0 black and white border

thanks to the bro ( vXBaKeRXv ) who added the borders for me ?

Windows 10 update


----------



## DeryckNS (Apr 27, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Would anybody be interested in these 2 custom emojione 3.0 sets? One with black and white border and one with matching colour border
> 
> Let me know I'll upload them when I'm home ?
> 
> Thanks to the bro ( vXBaKeRXv ) who added the borders for me ?

Click to collapse



Hey! Can you also make the normal emojione 3.0 set? Thank you!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocolatetai (Apr 27, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Custom EmojiOne 3.0
> 
> Emojione 3.0 Colour border
> EmojiOne 3.0 black and white border
> ...

Click to collapse




For some reason it says operation failed when trying to copy n paste file in system/fonts. All your other emojis work


----------



## thomasbh (Apr 28, 2017)

Hello ! Thank you very much for your hard work !! That's awesome !
Question to anyone : Windows 10 emojis don't install on Nougat... It only replaces me few emojis like this one  and  for instance ( if I take the first three pages of GBoard)
I've tried both by flashing and by copying the ttf file...

Envoyé de mon Redmi 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## paul222008 (May 2, 2017)

Still waiting for the facebook version ??

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## juan_itoo (May 2, 2017)

Facebook please


----------



## hojjat 1364 (May 4, 2017)

emojione v3 (android)

https://github.com/Ranks/emojione/blob/master/extras/fonts/emojione-android.ttf


----------



## paul222008 (May 4, 2017)

hojjat 1364 said:


> emojione v3 (android)
> 
> https://github.com/Ranks/emojione/blob/master/extras/fonts/emojione-android.ttf

Click to collapse



Is this the official font of emojione v3?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hojjat 1364 (May 4, 2017)

paul222008 said:


> Is this the official font of emojione v3?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



check in emojione website: 

https://www.emojione.com/developers/download


----------



## paul222008 (May 4, 2017)

hojjat 1364 said:


> check in emojione website:
> 
> https://www.emojione.com/developers/download

Click to collapse



It's still says 2.3 on that site

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hojjat 1364 (May 4, 2017)

paul222008 said:


> It's still says 2.3 on that site
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



just click on (android font) to lead you to github


----------



## DeryckNS (May 4, 2017)

hojjat 1364 said:


> just click on (android font) to lead you to github

Click to collapse



Yes, GitHub says that the emojione Android font has been updated 2 hours ago.. I don't know if they added 3.0 emojis though

EDIT: yes it's updated

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hojjat 1364 (May 4, 2017)

DeryckNS said:


> Yes, GitHub says that the emojione Android font has been updated 2 hours ago.. I don't know if they added 3.0 emojis though
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3000 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## DeryckNS (May 4, 2017)

hojjat 1364 said:


> View attachment 4137315

Click to collapse



That's​ amazing ?

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paul222008 (May 4, 2017)

edit... its good now xD
Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## DeryckNS (May 4, 2017)

paul222008 said:


> Mine looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, the font need some fixes, ZWJ emoji like professions, skin tones, and gender ones as well as some familly ones doesn't show right..
EDIT: also, have you set permissions to the font?


----------



## hojjat 1364 (May 4, 2017)

DeryckNS said:


> Yes, the font need some fixes, ZWJ emoji like professions, skin tones, and gender ones as well as some familly ones doesn't show right..
> EDIT: also, have you set permissions to the font?

Click to collapse


----------



## DeryckNS (May 4, 2017)

hojjat 1364 said:


> View attachment 4137681

Click to collapse



Have you done something else besides replacing the font?

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hojjat 1364 (May 4, 2017)

DeryckNS said:


> Have you done something else besides replacing the font?
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3000 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



just replaced emoji font with 7777 permission


----------



## king_david43 (May 4, 2017)

hojjat 1364 said:


> just replaced emoji font with 7777 permission

Click to collapse



Not working for me. I don't even get emojis I just have white icons on some of the emoji pages

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## robert2103 (May 4, 2017)

Android font 2.3 .....Apple font 3.1 ¿? Android font 3.1 ..? O no ?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hojjat 1364 (May 4, 2017)

king_david43 said:


> Not working for me. I don't even get emojis I just have white icons on some of the emoji pages
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you should :
1)download emojione font v3
2) put the font in root/system/fonts
3) rename it to NotoColorEmoji.ttf 
4) set the permission to 7777
5) restart your phone


----------



## Tahir349 (May 4, 2017)

hojjat 1364 said:


> check in emojione website:
> 
> https://www.emojione.com/developers/download

Click to collapse



Not all emoji only 1834


----------



## king_david43 (May 4, 2017)

hojjat 1364 said:


> you should :
> 1)download emojione font v3
> 2) put the font in root/system/fonts
> 3) rename it to NotoColorEmoji.ttf
> ...

Click to collapse



This is what I get 


EDIT: Nvm it was just Gboard showing that the Emojis are there but not all of them only Unicode 9 it seems
Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bramby (May 4, 2017)

Hi, why i see this in the messages preview of my android 7.1.1 (i choose only Emoji with problem, other works fine):

https://postimg.org/image/na38aewfb/b8281c33/

https://postimg.org/image/c9idfqawv/


----------



## dallallero (May 5, 2017)

hojjat 1364 said:


> emojione v3 (android)
> 
> https://github.com/Ranks/emojione/blob/master/extras/fonts/emojione-android.ttf

Click to collapse



That font doesn't contain all the Unicode 9 emojis. It's just a replacement of 2.3 version's images with 3.0's ones. No gender varieties, no professions, no rainbow flag...


----------



## DeryckNS (May 5, 2017)

dallallero said:


> That font doesn't contain all the Unicode 9 emojis. It's just a replacement of 2.3 version's images with 3.0's ones. No gender varieties, no professions, no rainbow flag...

Click to collapse



It's stupid how Apple font is the first to appear after the 3.0 update. The Android font is 100 times easier to install in Android and Linux. It's kind of a mess to install it on MacOS and iOS

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tahir349 (May 5, 2017)

bramby said:


> Hi, why i see this in the messages preview of my android 7.1.1 (i choose only Emoji with problem, other works fine):
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/na38aewfb/b8281c33/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/c9idfqawv/

Click to collapse



edit fonts.xml


----------



## hojjat 1364 (May 5, 2017)

dallallero said:


> That font doesn't contain all the Unicode 9 emojis. It's just a replacement of 2.3 version's images with 3.0's ones. No gender varieties, no professions, no rainbow flag...

Click to collapse



i can see all unicode 9 emojies on emojipedia.org , and I'm using emojione v3 font...
and i can see and use rainbow flag ?️*?


----------



## DeryckNS (May 6, 2017)

hojjat 1364 said:


> i can see all unicode 9 emojies on emojipedia.org , and I'm using emojione v3 font...
> and i can see and use rainbow flag ?️*?View attachment 4139733

Click to collapse



Can you please upload here a picture of your professions, families, and some men emojis like these: ??*??*??*?

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hojjat 1364 (May 7, 2017)

DeryckNS said:


> Can you please upload here a picture of your professions, families, and some men emojis like these: ??*??*?*?
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3000 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



give me the www.emojipedia.org link of every emoji you want , and i try to check it


----------



## wewenk (May 7, 2017)

hojjat 1364 said:


> i can see all unicode 9 emojies on emojipedia.org , and I'm using emojione v3 font...
> and i can see and use rainbow flag ?️*?

Click to collapse



What os? What keyboard? Send me your fonts.xml and fallback_fonts.xml please

Maybe it won't work with Lollipop?


----------



## DeryckNS (May 7, 2017)

wewenk said:


> What os? What keyboard? Send me your fonts.xml and fallback_fonts.xml please
> 
> Maybe it won't work with Lollipop?

Click to collapse



I am in 7.1.1, edited my fonts.xml (fallback_fonts have been deprecated in this version) and I could see racial emoji, but a lot of familiar ones and professions were showed as a couple of emoji together. Emojione doesn't create the font, they wait until a developer wants to create it, and they share their resources for that, a GitHub topic says that some devs were having problems including latest emoji working.

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3000 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 AM ----------




hojjat 1364 said:


> give me the www.emojipedia.org link of every emoji you want , and i try to check it

Click to collapse



Show me this part of emojipedia.com/people pleasehttp://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/590e6dec1ff52/Screenshot_20170506-214356.png?


Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hojjat 1364 (May 7, 2017)

deryckns said:


> show me this part of emojipedia.com/people pleasehttp://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/590e6dec1ff52/screenshot_20170506-214356.png?

Click to collapse


----------



## hojjat 1364 (May 7, 2017)

wewenk said:


> What os? What keyboard? Send me your fonts.xml and fallback_fonts.xml please
> 
> Maybe it won't work with Lollipop?

Click to collapse



cm 12.1 (lollipop 5.1.1) / gboard , multiling o
keyboard 
View attachment fonts.xml


----------



## hojjat 1364 (May 7, 2017)

@RickyBush_
when i use your fonts , i have some problem with *?*?*?　*?*?*?*?*?*?*? key  ... you can see it in screenshots

can you  fix it , please?


----------



## Megan (May 7, 2017)

Delete


----------



## bramby (May 8, 2017)

Tahir349 said:


> edit fonts.xml

Click to collapse



Where can i found and in which position I place the 'correct' fonts.xml file? (I'm on 7.1.1) 

(sorry for my english)


----------



## skinbis (May 8, 2017)

Who is willing to modify my fonts.xml and fallbackfonts files for me? 

Sent from my HTC 10 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## bramby (May 9, 2017)

Up.


----------



## Tahir349 (May 10, 2017)

bramby said:


> Where can i found and in which position I place the 'correct' fonts.xml file? (I'm on 7.1.1)
> 
> (sorry for my english)

Click to collapse



go to
/system/etc/
and paste this file fonts.xml i edit this for my phone nexus 
link download
https://uploadfiles.io/aqdqp
only working android 7.0 7.1.1 7.1.2 
backup original file before change
sorry my eng so bad


----------



## bramby (May 10, 2017)

Tahir349 said:


> go to
> /system/etc/
> and paste this file fonts.xml i edit this for my phone nexus
> link download
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, I try!

NOT work.
Phone gone in bootloop, i resolve with "File Manager" option in TWRP and reply the file with originale fonts.xml.

It's possible know why do not work (i think a log file?) and resolve it?

Thanks all.


----------



## Tahir349 (May 10, 2017)

bramby said:


> Thanks, I try!
> 
> NOT work.
> Phone gone in bootloop, i resolve with "File Manager" option in TWRP and reply the file with originale fonts.xml.
> ...

Click to collapse



whats your phone, and you have fallbackfonts.xml or only fonts.xml in
system/etc/
and whats name emoji font file? and upload fonts.xml and fallbackfonts.xml if you have i will check them


----------



## bramby (May 11, 2017)

Tahir349 said:


> whats your phone, and you have fallbackfonts.xml or only fonts.xml in
> system/etc/
> and whats name emoji font file? and upload fonts.xml and fallbackfonts.xml if you have i will check them

Click to collapse



My phone: Vernee Apollo lite with MADos 7.1.1
In this folder you can download my Emoji file and my original fonts.xml: https://www.4shared.com/s/ddSHxAMJc

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Tahir349 (May 11, 2017)

bramby said:


> My phone: Vernee Apollo lite with MADos 7.1.1
> In this folder you can download my Emoji file and my original fonts.xml: https://www.4shared.com/s/ddSHxAMJc
> 
> Thanks a lot.

Click to collapse



there is no difference between your file and my file
 i edit your fonts.xml this
https://www.4shared.com/zip/YGxAkoRCca/Fontsxml_edit_2.html
and my fonts.xml if your file not warking
https://www.4shared.com/zip/ljbTK4pdei/Fontsxml_edit_1.html
and like before, create backup if you have bootloop

check here after install
http://emojipedia.org/objects/


----------



## bramby (May 11, 2017)

I've tried the two zip file flash but same problem.


----------



## Tahir349 (May 11, 2017)

bramby said:


> I've tried the two zip file flash but same problem.

Click to collapse



Have you tried all of them, fonts.xml edit 1 and 2?


----------



## bramby (May 11, 2017)

Tahir349 said:


> Have you tried all of them, fonts.xml edit 1 and 2?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## MohRez (May 14, 2017)

unofficial unicode 10 has problem to show emojis !


----------



## MohRez (May 16, 2017)

@RickyBush_

Hi

all of emojis will be appear on Marshmallow or I need nougat ??

because I have a custom rom that support all of nougat emojis that don't show in stock marshmallow , but the emojis that you show in a picture in first post won't be in my keyboard after flashing unofficial ios 10 unicode 10 !


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 16, 2017)

Ahmad.S9675 said:


> @RickyBush_
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You need a compatible keyboard for it, a keyboard that supports nogut emojis like Gboard, SwiftKey or latest Xperia Ported Keyboard.


----------



## MohRez (May 16, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> You need a compatible keyboard for it, a keyboard that supports nogut emojis like Gboard, SwiftKey or latest Xperia Ported Keyboard.

Click to collapse



But other Emojis like ios or emojione or nougat 7.1.1 work on my samsung keyboard .


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 16, 2017)

Ahmad.S9675 said:


> But other Emojis like ios or emojione or nougat 7.1.1 work on my samsung keyboard .

Click to collapse



So?
What is the emojis that you flashed and didn't work?


----------



## MohRez (May 16, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> So?
> What is the emojis that you flashed and didn't work?

Click to collapse



EmojiDex


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 16, 2017)

Ahmad.S9675 said:


> EmojiDex

Click to collapse



Probably Samsung Keyboard not compatible with it, try another Keyboard of what i mentioned up there and see, if they worked then it's a keyboard issue, if not then a rom issue.


----------



## agunthuk (May 17, 2017)

Any update news for facebookemoji v2.0 ... ? Plz upload it asap.. ?


----------



## king_david43 (May 17, 2017)

New emoji in Android O beta realease












Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## king_david43 (May 18, 2017)

king_david43 said:


> New emoji in Android O beta
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Here is the font file for any one that wants to use it 

Can confirm it works on nougat 7.1.2

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kc4ozrkqi4hc1s3/NotoColorEmoji.ttf?dl=0

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## paul222008 (May 18, 2017)

king_david43 said:


> Here is the font file for any one that wants to use it
> 
> Can confirm it works on nougat 7.1.2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you extract this font from DP2 ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## king_david43 (May 18, 2017)

paul222008 said:


> Did you extract this font from DP2 ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah I was trying out the Android O beta on 6p and I was able to get it from the system through twrp

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## paul222008 (May 18, 2017)

king_david43 said:


> Yeah I was trying out the Android O beta on 6p and I was able to get it from the system through twrp
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nice, im on 5X running PureNexus can you message me some screenshots on Android O? ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## dallallero (May 18, 2017)

Hi everyone. Thanks for sharing the android O preview. I have to say that I almost prefer the old blob to these "faces". Anyway, I find that all the ZWJ ligatures of the Emoji 5.0 list don't work. I mean, no skin color changes (I display the standard emoji with the "skin color square") and no gender versions. Do you know why? Does this font use a different way to join emojis? I'm running 6.0.1 and not in the idea of updating ?


----------



## mushages (May 18, 2017)

Hello, I am running 7.1.2 and whenever I change the Emojis it changes in browser when I check with emoji check website but for Gboard and system it's still the old ones. Any idea what's wrong? Permission is set properly. Should I change the fonts.xml file too? And how?


----------



## Taivotat2 (May 18, 2017)

dallallero said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks for sharing the android O preview. I have to say that I almost prefer the old blob to these "faces". Anyway, I find that all the ZWJ ligatures of the Emoji 5.0 list don't work. I mean, no skin color changes (I display the standard emoji with the "skin color square") and no gender versions. Do you know why? Does this font use a different way to join emojis? I'm running 6.0.1 and not in the idea of updating ?

Click to collapse



Use Gboard??????????????????
CM13 sm J500m


----------



## @[email protected] (May 18, 2017)

MI5 MIUI V8 

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## juan_itoo (May 18, 2017)

Emoji facebook pleace


----------



## wewenk (May 19, 2017)

No genders emoji on Lollipop with GBoard???


----------



## DeryckNS (May 19, 2017)

wewenk said:


> No genders emoji on Lollipop with GBoard???

Click to collapse



GBoard will only show gender diverse and profession emoji on 7.1+ Android version

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Still_living714 (May 19, 2017)

I'm really digging Android O emojis ??


----------



## eidl113 (May 19, 2017)

thx for o emojis.  love them! ?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MohRez (May 19, 2017)

Hi

these emojis are for which device ??







because I have a iPhone Device with latest version of ios and these emojis are not in that !


----------



## bluepurple (May 19, 2017)

Ahmad.S9675,

They're from emojipedia, who make quick mockups of new emoji before any vendor makes them available.


----------



## MohRez (May 20, 2017)

Hi

if unicode 10 or 11 release and  we flash it , emojis are same as other devices that flash it ?? or the newer devices with higher android version get more emojis from that ?


----------



## king_david43 (May 20, 2017)

Ahmad.S9675 said:


> Hi
> 
> these emojis are for which device ??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's emoji 5.0 I don't think anyone has officially released then yet Android O has support for them I think

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lupihaziq (May 21, 2017)

Can i change the emojis in whatsapp too?


----------



## JamelaTamaya1 (May 21, 2017)

Lupihaziq said:


> Can i change the emojis in whatsapp too?

Click to collapse



You have to use WhatsApp emoji replacer. You need Xposed installed as well. Here's the link to thread
https://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/modules/xposed-module-whatsapp-emoji-replacer-t2807206


----------



## RickyBush_ (May 22, 2017)

*Unofficial iOS unicode 10 update*

Unofficial iOS unicode 10 v2


----------



## Lupihaziq (May 23, 2017)

RogueCoyote said:


> Weird, I had read that when you posted it but totally missed the using clipboard part. Looks like that post was edited a couple days later though so maybe that's why.
> 
> THANKS for the reply and your hard work!

Click to collapse



For Android O too?


----------



## MohRez (May 23, 2017)

Custom EmojiOne 3.0 in MM Samsung Keyboard


----------



## MohRez (May 24, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Unofficial iOS unicode 10 v2

Click to collapse



please put a screen shot of these emojis in your keyboard


----------



## king_david43 (May 25, 2017)

If anyone is still looking for emojione. Looks like they updated them on GitHub
https://github.com/emojione/emojione/blob/master/extras/fonts/emojione-android.ttf











Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## taylan08 (May 25, 2017)

thank you man i love your works  but i have little error how to fix square ? i use 4.4.2 miui v7


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 25, 2017)

taylan08 said:


> thank you man i love your works  but i have little error how to fix square ? i use 4.4.2 miui v7

Click to collapse



it's an app support, if you're posting in Facebook you will always get the squares, Facebook doesn't support skin emojis.


----------



## taylan08 (May 25, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> it's an app support, if you're posting in Facebook you will always get the squares, Facebook doesn't support skin emojis.

Click to collapse



I understand thank you  but. I am getting this error instagram and facebook.not just facebook


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 25, 2017)

taylan08 said:


> I understand thank you  but. I am getting this error instagram and facebook.not just facebook

Click to collapse



so Instagram also doesn't support skin emojis ?


----------



## eidl113 (May 25, 2017)

king_david43 said:


> If anyone is still looking for emojione. Looks like they updated them on GitHub
> https://github.com/emojione/emojione/blob/master/extras/fonts/emojione-android.ttfView attachment 4160931
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can you make a flashable zip? first post zip has b&w or colorful borders. not original like here.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## king_david43 (May 25, 2017)

eidl113 said:


> can you make a flashable zip? first post zip has b&w or colorful borders. not original like here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No problem

https://www.dropbox.com/s/c9orfdbiasu5baw/EmojiOne3.zip?dl=0 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## eidl113 (May 25, 2017)

thx. your work is much appreciated.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## redkib (May 25, 2017)

Any chance we see facebook browser 2.0 emojis?


----------



## dallallero (May 26, 2017)

Hello folks, ain't there any possibility to port to android the new apple InTextMoji app's font? I saw it's been updated to include the new Emoji 5.0 list plus other custom emojis.


----------



## MartinDimchev (May 26, 2017)

Don't have the time to look all the posts, so I will ask it here. 

Can I set them with iFont app? (Huawei P9)


----------



## kanttii (May 26, 2017)

MartinDimchev said:


> Don't have the time to look all the posts, so I will ask it here.
> 
> Can I set them with iFont app? (Huawei P9)

Click to collapse



If the app supports loading custom TTF, then yes. Download a ZIP,  extract it, and point the app to the TTF files you extracted from the  downloaded ZIP.


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 26, 2017)

MartinDimchev said:


> Don't have the time to look all the posts, so I will ask it here.
> 
> Can I set them with iFont app? (Huawei P9)

Click to collapse



in addition to above answer
if you choose to extract the .ttf file from the flashable zip:
it's not really that hard that could​ make you avoid doing it manually, it's just a copy-paste process and set the right permission, that's it.
or you can flash the zip in Recovery.
both ways require root, i don't think you can do it without root.


----------



## FedericoPeranzi (May 27, 2017)

Bro did you know how to fix the black face? @RickyBush_

I'm on Galaxy S7 Nougat


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 27, 2017)

FedericoPeranzi said:


> Bro did you know how to fix the black face? @RickyBush_
> 
> I'm on Galaxy S7 Nougat

Click to collapse



I have that in marshmallow, but it was fixed in nougut, it's weird that you have it in nougut !!!!


----------



## wewenk (May 28, 2017)

FedericoPeranzi said:


> Bro did you know how to fix the black face? @RickyBush_
> 
> I'm on Galaxy S7 Nougat

Click to collapse



Edit your fallbackfonts.xml and put the line of NotoColorEmoji.ttf on top of others.

You might want to edit fonts.xml too, and put the line of NotoColorEmoji.ttf after default fonts group/family.

The black face occurs when you are using custom font instead of default Roboto


----------



## BoHasssoN (May 28, 2017)

Guys the emoji is already fixed but you have to change the other font called SamsungColorEmoji.ttf on your phone

Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


----------



## Lupihaziq (May 29, 2017)

FedericoPeranzi said:


> Bro did you know how to fix the black face? @RickyBush_
> 
> I'm on Galaxy S7 Nougat

Click to collapse



Same problem on zenfone 5 nougat


----------



## mrsdbskn (May 31, 2017)

@RickyBush_
with the new Gboard version you can show the unicode 9 and 10 on MM but the new version broke the skin change on the emojis. Could you please have a look at this issue when you have some time for the mod, thank you very much
http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google-inc/gboard/gboard-6-3-15-157483061-release/


----------



## king_david43 (May 31, 2017)

mrsdbskn said:


> @RickyBush_
> with the new Gboard version you can show the unicode 9 and 10 on MM but the new version broke the skin change on the emojis. Could you please have a look at this issue when you have some time for the mod, thank you very much
> http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google-inc/gboard/gboard-6-3-15-157483061-release/

Click to collapse



Working for me on Nougat

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 31, 2017)

mrsdbskn said:


> @RickyBush_
> with the new Gboard version you can show the unicode 9 and 10 on MM but the new version broke the skin change on the emojis. Could you please have a look at this issue when you have some time for the mod, thank you very much
> http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google-inc/gboard/gboard-6-3-15-157483061-release/

Click to collapse



I'm using the version in the screenshot and skin emojis works in it fine.
it's a beta version btw.
ps: I'm on a MM ROM as well


----------



## mrsdbskn (Jun 1, 2017)

@king_david43 @MigoMujahid

As I told I use the version 6.3.15.157483061 on my LG V10 with Stock ROM and MM.

some of the emoji are good but some of them doesn't even show a popup for example this emojis ????? or the popup is with no skin ?*♂?*??*⚕ like in the screenshots.


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 1, 2017)

mrsdbskn said:


> @[email protected]
> 
> As I told I use the version 6.3.15.157483061 on my LG V10 with Stock ROM and MM.
> 
> some of the emoji are good but some of them doesn't even show a popup for example this emojis ????? or the popup is with no skin ?*♂?*??*⚕ like in the screenshots.

Click to collapse



yes I'm aware of your problem, i was just suggesting you a working version till RickyBush reply to you


----------



## mrsdbskn (Jun 1, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> yes I'm aware of your problem, i was just suggesting you a working version till RickyBush reply to you

Click to collapse



oh sry, yeah it would be a solution to downgrade but the problem there is that I can't see all the unicode 9 emoji for example the professions or the blonde woman emoji. Both versions have their own pros and contras but thank you for your reply I think I have to wait till we have a fix for it?


----------



## Rocho Tricks (Jun 1, 2017)

mrsdbskn said:


> @RickyBush_
> with the new Gboard version you can show the unicode 9 and 10 on MM but the new version broke the skin change on the emojis. Could you please have a look at this issue when you have some time for the mod, thank you very much
> http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google-inc/gboard/gboard-6-3-15-157483061-release/

Click to collapse



I have that version on Nougat and it works perfectly


----------



## king_david43 (Jun 1, 2017)

Rocho Tricks said:


> I have that version on Nougat and it works perfectly

Click to collapse



It might be an LG rom problem

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsdbskn (Jun 2, 2017)

Maybe I have to change something in the .xml files??


----------



## BoHasssoN (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi again guys i recreate the new google emoji and add some more emoji to make it better also make 2 copy's one with numbers and other without

1st one with numbers
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/exh717l9fvhx5cd/Full.ttf?dl=0

2nd one without numbers

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/t4as5b9qq5abswf/NoNumbers.ttf?dl=0

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## king_david43 (Jun 6, 2017)

BoHasssoN said:


> Hi again guys i recreate the new google emoji and add some more emoji to make it better also make 2 copy's one with numbers and other without
> 
> 1st one with numbers
> https://dl.dropbox.com/s/exh717l9fvhx5cd/Full.ttf?dl=0
> ...

Click to collapse



What's different about it? 
Can you share a screenshot?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## azul12 (Jun 6, 2017)

*Twemoji 2.3*

Twemoji 2.3 has already been released.
I hope to see the update soon.
Great job! :good:


----------



## MohRez (Jun 6, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Unofficial iOS unicode 10 v2

Click to collapse



I flashed it and also copied .tft file to system/font but still my previous emojis are showing !

i have a rooted marshmallow stock rom with busy box 

------------------

how can I add newer emojis to my keyboard ?? because if this emojis work correctly , just they will be instead of my previous emojis and the newer emojis won't shown ! ( like for example unicode 10 or 11 ) 

how can I add them ?

---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------




BoHasssoN said:


> Hi again guys i recreate the new google emoji and add some more emoji to make it better also make 2 copy's one with numbers and other without
> 
> 1st one with numbers
> https://dl.dropbox.com/s/exh717l9fvhx5cd/Full.ttf?dl=0
> ...

Click to collapse



please make  zip


----------



## wewenk (Jun 6, 2017)

BoHasssoN said:


> Hi again guys i recreate the new google emoji and add some more emoji to make it better also make 2 copy's one with numbers and other without
> 
> 1st one with numbers
> https://dl.dropbox.com/s/exh717l9fvhx5cd/Full.ttf?dl=0
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried your 1st one with number, some emojis skin tones not working, such as hands/finger emojis.

BTW, what is your mean by add some emoji to make it better?


----------



## BoHasssoN (Jun 7, 2017)

All emojis working fine and some emoji thats i add is this one




The old codec emoji you can try it on whatsapp i check it will work on whats app and my emoji also on iphone

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 AM ----------




wewenk said:


> Tried your 1st one with number, some emojis skin tones not working, such as hands/finger emojis.
> 
> BTW, what is your mean by add some emoji to make it better?

Click to collapse



All emojis working just fine the problem in the keyboard its not fully support yet try the emoji which is'nt work with swiftkeyboard

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## wewenk (Jun 7, 2017)

BoHasssoN said:


> All emojis working fine and some emoji thats i add is this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm using latest gboard on Flyme 6 (Lollipop).. Now I am using default Android O emojis, everything works perfectly. But not with yours.

Tried latest unofficial iOS too, and it's works perfectly.

??


----------



## BoHasssoN (Jun 7, 2017)

Your have lollipop version i try it on marshmallow and nougat

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## anthromg (Jun 10, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> [URL=http://imgur.com/FwZPHnr][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/FwZPHnr.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> Hey guy
> I decided to make a new thread just for my stock fonts so it's easier/cleaner to find check out my Themed fonts if you haven't already.  I've updated the packs to iOS10.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it possible to make flash files that replace the hTC_ColorEmoji.ttf file for HTC phones? This one replaces the Notoemoji ttf file but on HTC phones the color emoji file needs to be changed in order for all emoji to be used; at least thats how it is on my ohone, it seems. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 AM ----------




anthromg said:


> Is it possible to make flash files that replace the hTC_ColorEmoji.ttf file for HTC phones? This one replaces the Notoemoji ttf file but on HTC phones the color emoji file needs to be changed in order for all emoji to be used; at least thats how it is on my ohone, it seems.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Renaming the file and replacing doesn't work for me either.


----------



## Random_49 (Jun 10, 2017)

azul12 said:


> Twemoji 2.3 has already been released.
> I hope to see the update soon.
> Great job! :good:

Click to collapse



I also think that the Twemoji 2.3 emojis should added, they may not be popular but I prefer them over the others.


----------



## anthromg (Jun 11, 2017)

anthromg said:


> Is it possible to make flash files that replace the hTC_ColorEmoji.ttf file for HTC phones? This one replaces the Notoemoji ttf file but on HTC phones the color emoji file needs to be changed in order for all emoji to be used; at least thats how it is on my ohone, it seems.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All of the smiley emoji are only contained in hTC_ColorEmoji.tff file.I know because once deleted only those emoji disappear.  Everything else located in the NotoColorEmoji ttff flashes and works flawlessly on multiple devices. 


Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## anthromg (Jun 11, 2017)

XML file. Unedited.


----------



## MohRez (Jun 13, 2017)

.........


----------



## Joe333x (Jun 22, 2017)

Random_49 said:


> I also think that the Twemoji 2.3 emojis should added, they may not be popular but I prefer them over the others.

Click to collapse



I also like the touchwiz emojis. Using the windows ones now though, better than ios or android IMO


----------



## wewenk (Jun 22, 2017)

Unicode 10 is now official!
https://www.xda-developers.com/unic...h-56-new-emojis-and-a-host-of-new-characters/


----------



## BoHasssoN (Jun 23, 2017)

Any one who have android nougat try those emoji

Apple IOS 10.2

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/x6sgjoticmfvkxs/AppleEmoji.10.2Full.ttf?dl=0

Lite Version

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hsxqe5mk3d49xbb/AppleEmoji.10.2FullLite.ttf?dl=0




Google Android O

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/exh717l9fvhx5cd/Android.O.Emoji.Full.ttf?dl=0

Lite Version

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/3e276h7t8slcv71/Android.O.Emoji.FullLite.ttf?dl=0


Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## christboanerges (Jun 23, 2017)

BoHasssoN said:


> Any one who have android nougat try those emoji
> 
> Apple IOS 10.2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



its unicode 10?


----------



## iwan.sipit (Jun 23, 2017)

BoHasssoN said:


> Any one who have android nougat try those emoji
> 
> Apple IOS 10.2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Working fine here.. 

Thanks


----------



## eidl113 (Jun 24, 2017)

BoHasssoN said:


> Any one who have android nougat try those emoji
> 
> Apple IOS 10.2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you or anyone please make a flashable zip of ios 10.2 (first one)? thx.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchdickson (Jun 24, 2017)

eidl113 said:


> Can you or anyone please make a flashable zip of ios 10.2 (first one)? thx.

Click to collapse



Can you not do it?

Or heaven forbid you just replace the file yourself.


----------



## noam_ha (Jun 24, 2017)

Windows 10 updated their emoji for Unicode10 in the insider builds - can you update the windows font?


----------



## @[email protected] (Jun 24, 2017)

Here is the flashable zip iOS 10.2http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/594e372145b7f/Apple_IOS_10.2.zip


Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eidl113 (Jun 24, 2017)

@[email protected] said:


> Here is the flashable zip iOS 10.2http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/594e372145b7f/Apple_IOS_10.2.zip
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thx man.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## iwan.sipit (Jun 24, 2017)

deleted


----------



## _ladiesman217 (Jun 26, 2017)

What is the difference between the first one and lite ver?


----------



## bmbngps (Jun 28, 2017)

skin diverse doesnt work but gender emoji workhttp://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5953579e0a50a/Screenshot_20170628-141238.png?


Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 AM ----------

can anybody tell how to fix?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## Terkitoez (Jun 29, 2017)

I flashed EmojiOne 3.0 on AICP 7.1.2 but the stock nougat emojis are still appearing. Is there something I can do?


----------



## JoshwaDroid (Jun 29, 2017)

Gender Emoji and the *NEW* Emojis working on GBoard... So no need to copy paste with chrooma, see attached pic.


----------



## king_david43 (Jun 29, 2017)

JoshwaDroid said:


> Gender Emoji and the *NEW* Emojis working on GBoard... So no need to copy paste with chrooma, see attached pic.

Click to collapse



Yeah they have been working for about 3 weeks now I think

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jun 30, 2017)

EmojiOne 3.1 (unicode 10) ??


----------



## bmbngps (Jun 30, 2017)

JoshwaDroid said:


> Gender Emoji and the *NEW* Emojis working on GBoard... So no need to copy paste with chrooma, see attached pic.

Click to collapse



but skin diverse is not working for several emoji

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## NightMean (Jun 30, 2017)

@RickyBush_ Hey what are you using to compile the emojis into the ttf file ? EmojiTools ? I'm having problems replacing the pistol as EmojiTools always crashes doesn't matter if I change any png


----------



## juan_itoo (Jun 30, 2017)

And emoji facebook 2.0?


----------



## ItsMeEmilly (Jun 30, 2017)

Hey guys, PLEASE someone help me! After months trying to solve this by myself I decided to stop wasting my time doing researches on Google and watching videos on YouTube and decided to created this account just to ask someone's help... I hope you guys can help me because you are experts and I don't have enough knowledge for this plus english isn't my first language so... yeah I have this Samsung Galaxy disposal, with KitKat 4.4.4, and I did root with KingRoot latest version, installed BusyBox, Emoji Switcher and Gboard JUST to have iOS 10.2 emojis on my Android and it worked... well kind of because they appear but doesn't work professions, gender AND skin color!! (And flags!) And that sucks!! ? So I came here with faith that someone is going to help me. ? Is it possible for me to have emojis working on my phone just like it works perfectly well on WhatsApp?? Thank youu so much and sorry for all the details!!


----------



## JoshwaDroid (Jun 30, 2017)

bmbngps said:


> but skin diverse is not working for several emoji

Click to collapse



I tested them all, they're fully working.


----------



## wewenk (Jul 1, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> EmojiOne 3.1 (unicode 10) ??

Click to collapse



Finally.. been waiting for this

And it works perfectly with GBoard 6.3.30 on Flyme 6 with Android 5.1
All skin tones and genders works.

?


----------



## bmbngps (Jul 1, 2017)

JoshwaDroid said:


> I tested them all, they're fully working.

Click to collapse



are u using android N?

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshwaDroid (Jul 1, 2017)

bmbngps said:


> are u using android N?

Click to collapse



Nope, A Custom Lollipop Rom


----------



## bmbngps (Jul 1, 2017)

JoshwaDroid said:


> Nope, A Custom Lollipop Rom

Click to collapse



seriously? what device are u using?
and what custom rom?

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshwaDroid (Jul 1, 2017)

bmbngps said:


> seriously? what device are u using?
> and what custom rom?

Click to collapse



On a Samsung S4 Verizon Variant, on Super WizCyan Rom based on 5.0.1,
To install the font I extracted it and copied myself to system/fonts and applied the right permissions.


----------



## bmbngps (Jul 1, 2017)

JoshwaDroid said:


> On a Samsung S4 Verizon Variant, on Super WizCyan Rom based on 5.0.1,
> To install the font I extracted it and copied myself to system/fonts and applied the right permissions.

Click to collapse



are u replace samsungcoloremoji too?

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshwaDroid (Jul 1, 2017)

bmbngps said:


> are u replace samsungcoloremoji too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



In this ROM I don´t have a "samsungcoloremoji", I just replaced "NotoColorEmoji". But that should do the trick I guess, backup "samsungcoloremoji" and rename the fonts given here to that, and see if it works.


----------



## iwan.sipit (Jul 1, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> EmojiOne 3.1 (unicode 10) ??

Click to collapse



Working fine on Xiaomi Mi4i running android 5.0.2. thanks!


----------



## mono21400 (Jul 2, 2017)

KitKat have some problems with emoji, but changing the order of Notocoloremoji on "fonts.xml" should work for the flags and if you are lucky the skin tones too


----------



## bmbngps (Jul 2, 2017)

this emoji working fine on samsung lollipop but for marshmallow not

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kywrosaki (Jul 5, 2017)

iwan.sipit said:


> Working fine on Xiaomi Mi4i running android 5.0.2. thanks!

Click to collapse



Version Google keyboard?


----------



## iwan.sipit (Jul 5, 2017)

Kywrosaki said:


> Version Google keyboard?

Click to collapse



Latest version from playstore


----------



## agunthuk (Jul 8, 2017)

Plz anyone share Facebook emoji v2.1 emoji font.. ?


----------



## MohRez (Jul 9, 2017)

@RickyBush_

HEY MAN

i don't know why when i flash your emoji flashable zips nothing happen but when I flash others my emojis changes !!!

what should I do to flash your emojis zips ?


----------



## Gurkanwal Chauhan (Jul 9, 2017)

Ahmad.S9675 said:


> @RickyBush_
> 
> HEY MAN
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe file structure would be somewhat different. 
Why not manually replace the original file (notocoloremoji. Ttf) with the file in the zip via any root xplorer ? Its usually in system>fonts. Remember to change the permissions of the file to rw-r-r. Then restart

Use integrated mixplorer as you would not have to change permissions, the xplorer does the work for you.


----------



## MohRez (Jul 9, 2017)

Gurkanwal Chauhan said:


> Maybe file structure would be somewhat different.
> Why not manually replace the original file (notocoloremoji. Ttf) with the file in the zip via any root xplorer ? Its usually in system>fonts. Remember to change the permissions of the file to rw-r-r. Then restart
> 
> Use integrated mixplorer as you would not have to change permissions, the xplorer does the work for you.

Click to collapse



I want all of ios 10.3 emoji but when I flash zip file or replace them , Just my stock  marshmallow emojis change to IOS emoji and newer won't show in samsung keyboard ! ( But in marshmallow custom roms , they are in samsung keyboard )


----------



## Gurkanwal Chauhan (Jul 9, 2017)

Ahmad.S9675 said:


> I want all of ios 10.3 emoji but when I flash zip file or replace them , Just my stock marshmallow emojis change to IOS emoji and newer won't show in samsung keyboard ! ( But in marshmallow custom roms , they are in samsung keyboard )

Click to collapse



Unicode 10 is not available in any keyboard other than gboard, so they dont show up. Use gboard


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jul 10, 2017)

Facebook done good its by far the best set they've done ? 

iOS are still my favourite thought ???

What's your all time favourite emoji set!? ?


----------



## agunthuk (Jul 10, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Facebook done good its by far the best set they've done ?
> 
> iOS are still my favourite thought
> 
> What's your all time favourite emoji set!? ?

Click to collapse



It's a great news  when you upload it? I like ios & emoji one.. after Facebook update their emoji v2.00 & v2.1 nw facebook emoji is my 1st favorite then other emji.. :laugh:


----------



## wewenk (Jul 14, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Facebook done good its by far the best set they've done ?
> 
> iOS are still my favourite thought ???
> 
> What's your all time favourite emoji set!? ?

Click to collapse



I still like Emoji one and Android O


----------



## paul222008 (Jul 15, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Facebook done good its by far the best set they've done ?
> 
> iOS are still my favourite thought ???
> 
> What's your all time favourite emoji set!? ?

Click to collapse



Wow this emoji is ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Still_living714 (Jul 17, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Facebook done good its by far the best set they've done ?
> 
> iOS are still my favourite thought ???
> 
> What's your all time favourite emoji set!? ?

Click to collapse



Have these been uploaded yet? Wondering because they look nice!


----------



## paul222008 (Jul 17, 2017)

Still_living714 said:


> Have these been uploaded yet? Wondering because they look nice!

Click to collapse



No not yet. ? Still waiting

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## St2ff (Jul 18, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> iOS are still my favourite thought

Click to collapse



will u update your pack?
goo.gl/Mj4r3o

based on screens, Are they already inside in Unofficial iOS unicode 10 v2 ?


----------



## juan_itoo (Jul 18, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Facebook done good its by far the best set they've done ?
> 
> iOS are still my favourite thought ???
> 
> What's your all time favourite emoji set!? ?

Click to collapse



Plase


----------



## MohRez (Jul 19, 2017)

@RickyBush_

man

please update ios emojis with new ios emojis ( unicode 10 )

https://www.sakhtafzarmag.com/images/images/Spring95/emoji_update_new.gif


----------



## paul222008 (Jul 20, 2017)

Patience guys [emoji39][emoji28]??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## yan_saputra (Jul 20, 2017)

Dev I still leave bugs 2 white icons on the hand ... ???

Please FIX ii Dev... ? 

Emoji One V3.1 (My Device : ZF2, ZE551ML, Z00A). 

Screenshot : 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwqlfKDeEnZaMTFLTWlaV1Q0TmM/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwqlfKDeEnZaX0tPMVZ0TkhzTEU/view?usp=drivesdk

Thanks... ?

NB : 

Is it possible Emoji iOS V11 will release this year Guys? ???

http://m.gsmarena.com/apple_celebrates_world_emoji_day_with_new_emoji-news-26237.php


----------



## wewenk (Jul 20, 2017)

yan_saputra said:


> Dev I still leave bugs 2 white icons on the hand ... ???
> 
> Please FIX ii Dev... ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's fine on me
Not emojione bug dude... It's your main font.

Edit your fonts.xml and fallback_fonts.xml


----------



## yan_saputra (Jul 21, 2017)

wewenk said:


> It's fine on me
> Not emojione bug dude... It's your main font.
> 
> Edit your fonts.xml and fallback_fonts.xml

Click to collapse



Thanks in advance Bro .... But roughly where is the Error and Editing position for FIX it Bro? ??

Please Guidance and Enlightenment Bro ... ?




        <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<!--
    All fonts without names are added to the default list. Fonts are chosen
    based on a match: full BCP-47 language tag including script, then just
    language, and finally order (the first font containing the glyph).

    Order of appearance is also the tiebreaker for weight matching. This is
    the reason why the 900 weights of Roboto precede the 700 weights - we
    prefer the former when an 800 weight is requested. Since bold spans
    effectively add 300 to the weight, this ensures that 900 is the bold
    paired with the 500 weight, ensuring adequate contrast.
-->
<familyset version="22">
    <!-- first font is default -->
    <family name="sans-serif">
        <font weight="100" style="normal">Roboto-Thin.ttf</font>
        <font weight="100" style="italic">Roboto-ThinItalic.ttf</font>
        <font weight="300" style="normal">Roboto-Light.ttf</font>
        <font weight="300" style="italic">Roboto-LightItalic.ttf</font>
        <font weight="400" style="normal">Roboto-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="400" style="italic">Roboto-Italic.ttf</font>
        <font weight="500" style="normal">Roboto-Medium.ttf</font>
        <font weight="500" style="italic">Roboto-MediumItalic.ttf</font>
        <font weight="900" style="normal">Roboto-Black.ttf</font>
        <font weight="900" style="italic">Roboto-BlackItalic.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">Roboto-Bold.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="italic">Roboto-BoldItalic.ttf</font>
    </family>

    <!-- Note that aliases must come after the fonts they reference. -->
    <alias name="sans-serif-thin" to="sans-serif" weight="100" />
    <alias name="sans-serif-light" to="sans-serif" weight="300" />
    <alias name="sans-serif-medium" to="sans-serif" weight="500" />
    <alias name="sans-serif-black" to="sans-serif" weight="900" />
    <alias name="arial" to="sans-serif" />
    <alias name="helvetica" to="sans-serif" />
    <alias name="tahoma" to="sans-serif" />
    <alias name="verdana" to="sans-serif" />

    <family name="sans-serif-condensed">
        <font weight="300" style="normal">RobotoCondensed-Light.ttf</font>
        <font weight="300" style="italic">RobotoCondensed-LightItalic.ttf</font>
        <font weight="400" style="normal">RobotoCondensed-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="400" style="italic">RobotoCondensed-Italic.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">RobotoCondensed-Bold.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="italic">RobotoCondensed-BoldItalic.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <alias name="sans-serif-condensed-light" to="sans-serif-condensed" weight="300" />

    <family name="serif">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSerif-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSerif-Bold.ttf</font>
        <font weight="400" style="italic">NotoSerif-Italic.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="italic">NotoSerif-BoldItalic.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <alias name="times" to="serif" />
    <alias name="times new roman" to="serif" />
    <alias name="palatino" to="serif" />
    <alias name="georgia" to="serif" />
    <alias name="baskerville" to="serif" />
    <alias name="goudy" to="serif" />
    <alias name="fantasy" to="serif" />
    <alias name="ITC Stone Serif" to="serif" />

    <family name="monospace">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">DroidSansMono.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <alias name="sans-serif-monospace" to="monospace" />
    <alias name="monaco" to="monospace" />

    <family name="serif-monospace">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">CutiveMono.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <alias name="courier" to="serif-monospace" />
    <alias name="courier new" to="serif-monospace" />

    <family name="casual">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">ComingSoon.ttf</font>
    </family>

    <family name="cursive">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">DancingScript-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">DancingScript-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>

    <family name="sans-serif-smallcaps">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">CarroisGothicSC-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>

    <!-- fallback fonts -->
    <family lang="und-Arab" variant="elegant">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoNaskhArabic-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoNaskhArabic-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Arab" variant="compact">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoNaskhArabicUI-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoNaskhArabicUI-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Ethi">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansEthiopic-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansEthiopic-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Hebr">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansHebrew-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansHebrew-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Thai" variant="elegant">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansThai-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansThai-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Thai" variant="compact">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansThaiUI-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansThaiUI-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Armn">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansArmenian-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansArmenian-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <!-- TODO: add Geok -->
    <family lang="und-Geor">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansGeorgian-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansGeorgian-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Deva" variant="elegant">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansDevanagari-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansDevanagari-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Deva" variant="compact">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansDevanagariUI-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansDevanagariUI-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>

    <!-- All scripts of India should come after Devanagari, due to shared
         danda characters.
    -->
    <family lang="und-Gujr" variant="elegant">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansGujarati-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansGujarati-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Gujr" variant="compact">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansGujaratiUI-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansGujaratiUI-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Guru" variant="elegant">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansGurmukhi-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansGurmukhi-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Guru" variant="compact">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansGurmukhiUI-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansGurmukhiUI-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Taml" variant="elegant">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansTamil-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansTamil-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Taml" variant="compact">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansTamilUI-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansTamilUI-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Mlym" variant="elegant">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansMalayalam-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansMalayalam-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Mlym" variant="compact">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansMalayalamUI-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansMalayalamUI-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Beng" variant="elegant">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansBengali-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansBengali-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Beng" variant="compact">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansBengaliUI-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansBengaliUI-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Telu" variant="elegant">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansTelugu-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansTelugu-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Telu" variant="compact">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansTeluguUI-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansTeluguUI-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Knda" variant="elegant">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansKannada-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansKannada-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Knda" variant="compact">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansKannadaUI-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansKannadaUI-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Orya" variant="elegant">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansOriya-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansOriya-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Orya" variant="compact">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansOriyaUI-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansOriyaUI-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>

    <family lang="und-Sinh">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansSinhala-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansSinhala-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Khmr" variant="elegant">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansKhmer-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansKhmer-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Khmr" variant="compact">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansKhmerUI-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansKhmerUI-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Laoo" variant="elegant">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansLao-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansLao-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Laoo" variant="compact">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansLaoUI-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansLaoUI-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Mymr" variant="elegant">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansMyanmar-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansMyanmar-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Mymr" variant="compact">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansMyanmarUI-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansMyanmarUI-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Thaa">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansThaana-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansThaana-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Cham">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansCham-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansCham-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Bali">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansBalinese-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Bamu">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansBamum-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Batk">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansBatak-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Bugi">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansBuginese-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Buhd">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansBuhid-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Cans">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansCanadianAboriginal-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Cher">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansCherokee-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Copt">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansCoptic-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Glag">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansGlagolitic-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Hano">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansHanunoo-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Java">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansJavanese-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Kali">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansKayahLi-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Lepc">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansLepcha-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Limb">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansLimbu-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Lisu">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansLisu-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Mand">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansMandaic-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Mtei">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansMeeteiMayek-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Talu">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansNewTaiLue-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Nkoo">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansNKo-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Olck">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansOlChiki-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Rjng">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansRejang-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Saur">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansSaurashtra-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Sund">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansSundanese-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Sylo">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansSylotiNagri-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Syre">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansSyriacEstrangela-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Tagb">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansTagbanwa-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Lana">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansTaiTham-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Tavt">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansTaiViet-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Tibt">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansTibetan-Regular.ttf</font>
        <font weight="700" style="normal">NotoSansTibetan-Bold.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Tfng">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansTifinagh-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Vaii">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansVai-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Yiii">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansYi-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family>
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansSymbols-Regular-Subsetted.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="zh-Hans">
        <font weight="400" style="normal" index="2">NotoSansCJK-Regular.ttc</font>
    </family>
    <!-- TODO: Add Bopo -->
    <family lang="zh-Hant">
        <font weight="400" style="normal" index="3">NotoSansCJK-Regular.ttc</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="ja">
        <font weight="400" style="normal" index="0">NotoSansCJK-Regular.ttc</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="ko">
        <font weight="400" style="normal" index="1">NotoSansCJK-Regular.ttc</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Zsye">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoColorEmoji.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family>
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansSymbols-Regular-Subsetted2.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family>
        <font weight="400" style="normal">DroidSansFallback.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <!--
        Tai Le and Mongolian are intentionally kept last, to make sure they don't override
        the East Asian punctuation for Chinese.
    -->
    <family lang="und-Tale">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansTaiLe-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
    <family lang="und-Mong">
        <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansMongolian-Regular.ttf</font>
    </family>
</familyset>
    



(Thanks).


----------



## wewenk (Jul 21, 2017)

yan_saputra said:


> Thanks in advance Bro .... But roughly where is the Error and Editing position for FIX it Bro? ??
> 
> Please Guidance and Enlightenment Bro ... ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just put notocoloremoji.ttf on top of others... 
Copy paste be like:

 <family lang="und-Zsye">
 <font weight="400" style="normal">NotoColorEmoji.ttf</font>
 </family>


----------



## BoHasssoN (Jul 21, 2017)

I will uodate it soon

Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


----------



## BoHasssoN (Jul 21, 2017)

wewenk said:


> Just put notocoloremoji.ttf on top of others...
> Copy paste be like:
> 
> <family lang="und-Zsye">
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want any emoji font works perfect just go to system/fonts with root explere and rename NotoSansSymbols-Regular-Subsetted.ttf to NotoColorEmoji.ttf
And Rename the new or the old emoji You Have to NotoSansSymbols-Regular-Subsetted.ttf

Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


----------



## wewenk (Jul 21, 2017)

BoHasssoN said:


> If you want any emoji font works perfect just go to system/fonts with root explere and rename NotoSansSymbols-Regular-Subsetted.ttf to NotoColorEmoji.ttf
> And Rename the new or the old emoji You Have to NotoSansSymbols-Regular-Subsetted.ttf

Click to collapse



Nope, it depends on how fonts.xml set the font of your phone. It's how the firmware set it.

In my case, i don't need renaming NotoSansSymbols-Regular bla bla bla because my firmware do not use it.


----------



## BoHasssoN (Jul 23, 2017)

wewenk said:


> Nope, it depends on how fonts.xml set the font of your phone. It's how the firmware set it.
> 
> In my case, i don't need renaming NotoSansSymbols-Regular bla bla bla because my firmware do not use it.

Click to collapse



Any way most of the phones use this way only 2 or 3 kind of phone is deffrent like samsung you have to change samsungcolor emoji
And htc you to change htccoloremoji

Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


----------



## yan_saputra (Jul 23, 2017)

BoHasssoN said:


> If you want any emoji font works perfect just go to system/fonts with root explere and rename NotoSansSymbols-Regular-Subsetted.ttf to NotoColorEmoji.ttf
> And Rename the new or the old emoji You Have to NotoSansSymbols-Regular-Subsetted.ttf
> 
> Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have done EDITING, or ADD the SOURCE CODE (<family lang="und-Zsye">), or My ONLY RENAME NotoColorEmoji.ttf WITHOUT ADD (<family lang="und-Zsye">) also does NOT WORK Bro ... ???


Because on My DEVICE there are 2 FILES DEFAULT - FONTS.XML :


<font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansSymbols-Regular-Subsetted.ttf</font>
    </family>


<font weight="400" style="normal">NotoSansSymbols-Regular-Subsetted2.ttf</font>
    </family>

SCREENSHOT - BEFORE & AFTER EDITING : 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwqlfKDeEnZac0pGcnJPbWZaWnc/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwqlfKDeEnZad2NNX0Rra2RuZVk/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwqlfKDeEnZaYnp3N0tPU1FjZjA/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwqlfKDeEnZaMENDTG0tLWpYN2M/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## quebec1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hallo I have a question: is possible to install this file without root? 
Sorry for my english 

Sent from my STF-L09 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## JoshwaDroid (Jul 23, 2017)

quebec1 said:


> Hallo I have a question: is possible to install this file without root?
> Sorry for my english

Click to collapse



Nope


----------



## paul222008 (Jul 24, 2017)

Facebook emoji on browser is good [emoji39][emoji23]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## wewenk (Jul 24, 2017)

yan_saputra said:


> I have done EDITING, or ADD the SOURCE CODE (<family lang="und-Zsye">), or My ONLY RENAME NotoColorEmoji.ttf WITHOUT ADD (<family lang="und-Zsye">) also does NOT WORK Bro ... ???
> 
> 
> Because on My DEVICE there are 2 FILES DEFAULT - FONTS.XML :
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you edit your fallback_fonts.xml too?


----------



## BoHasssoN (Jul 24, 2017)

wewenk said:


> Have you edit your fallback_fonts.xml too?

Click to collapse



I already done it and fix the fallback_fonts.xml and fonts.xml

Its the same nothing happen 
***NOTE***
I try this on android 6.0 in two phones

Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


----------



## DeryckNS (Jul 25, 2017)

People on Reddit hate the new Android O emoji, but look at this bear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yan_saputra (Jul 25, 2017)

wewenk said:


> Have you edit your fallback_fonts.xml too?

Click to collapse



I did not find FALLBACK_FONTS.XML on my zf2 (x86, ze551ml, z00a) device, only 1 fonts.xml file I found in / system/etc/... Though I search in manual search /... I do not find it.... ?


----------



## Darmxz (Jul 25, 2017)

After try alllll the things you never know!! I realized that those emojis mods DOESNT WORK on native Samsung Keyboard... If you want enjoy all this emojis, you have to download Google Keyboard.


----------



## BoHasssoN (Jul 25, 2017)

Darmxz said:


> After try alllll the things you never know!! I realized that those emojis mods DOESNT WORK on native Samsung Keyboard... If you want enjoy all this emojis, you have to download Google Keyboard.

Click to collapse



Gboard not showen all emoji skin in marshmallow even the new beta ver 6.4 works fine in lollipop and nougat

Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


----------



## noam_ha (Jul 26, 2017)

noam_ha said:


> Windows 10 updated their emoji for Unicode10 in the insider builds - can you update the windows font?

Click to collapse



Does anyone have a file with windows10 font that include the unicode10 emojis?


----------



## ojohnson4 (Jul 29, 2017)

Is it possible to flash this through fastboot or adb?


----------



## wewenk (Aug 1, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Facebook done good its by far the best set they've done ?
> 
> iOS are still my favourite thought ???
> 
> What's your all time favourite emoji set!? ?

Click to collapse



Still waiting for this.. ?


----------



## paul222008 (Aug 2, 2017)

wewenk said:


> Still waiting for this.. [emoji15]

Click to collapse



Me too

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sspyed (Aug 2, 2017)

paul222008 said:


> Me too
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



3x


----------



## azul12 (Aug 4, 2017)

*Me too*

4x



sspyed said:


> 3x

Click to collapse


----------



## juan_itoo (Aug 4, 2017)

Emojis facebook please


----------



## BoHasssoN (Aug 5, 2017)

I made some mod in emojione 3.1 there are some mistake in some emojis like mage now i fix it
And make full version with old emoji codec and versiom without number so it any one want to use it in apk fonts or huawei font


Full
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/d6z49au49pst819/EmojiOne.3.1Full.ttf?dl=0

Full Lite
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/4comkcvi9zvfmp8/EmojiOne.3.1FullLite.ttf?dl=0

Nonumbers
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/9jcj8s6b8hw875a/EmojiOne.3.1NoNumbers.ttf?dl=0

NoNumbersLite
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/c03k7sdzw4u2lp5/EmojiOne.3.1NoNumbersLite.ttf?dl=0







Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------



Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 5, 2017)

Nice thanks! 

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## robert2103 (Aug 5, 2017)

Ios And samsung [emoji85][emoji85]??

Enviado desde mi SM-G925F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spider_Pig27 (Aug 7, 2017)

Nice Thanks! Will you be updating iOS emojis to unicode 11?


----------



## Valiante (Aug 7, 2017)

Is there a way to put these into a Magisk Module and allow us to switch these on the fly?

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------

Twemoji 2.3 is now live, supports Unicode 10 https://github.com/twitter/twemoji


----------



## hanschke (Aug 7, 2017)

Spider_Pig27 said:


> Nice Thanks! Will you be updating iOS emojis to unicode 11?

Click to collapse



hope to see it too


----------



## Sander9847 (Aug 7, 2017)

Valiante said:


> Is there a way to put these into a Magisk Module and allow us to switch these on the fly?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------
> 
> Twemoji 2.3 is now live, supports Unicode 10 https://github.com/twitter/twemoji

Click to collapse



I made this zip using template 3 but it still works great using Magisk 13.3.


----------



## Still_living714 (Aug 8, 2017)

azul12 said:


> 4x

Click to collapse



5x


----------



## robert2103 (Aug 8, 2017)

6x

Enviado desde mi SM-G925F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rio54 (Aug 10, 2017)

*It doesn't work*



RickyBush_ said:


> [URL=http://imgur.com/FwZPHnr]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm on 7.0 Nougat, rooted, but when i replace the emoji font and change the permissions to rw-r-r- and reboot it doesn't change. ?


----------



## highdude (Aug 10, 2017)

Is it possible to get windows or ios emoji on lollipop


----------



## wewenk (Aug 11, 2017)

Rio54 said:


> I'm on 7.0 Nougat, rooted, but when i replace the emoji font and change the permissions to rw-r-r- and reboot it doesn't change. ?

Click to collapse



No need to quote all first post man..

What rom you on? What device?



highdude said:


> Is it possible to get windows or ios emoji on lollipop

Click to collapse



Yes it is. I'm on lollipop and using IOS emoji, sometimes change it to Emojione.


----------



## Rio54 (Aug 11, 2017)

wewenk said:


> No need to quote all first post man..
> 
> What rom you on? What device?

Click to collapse



Samsung A5 2016 (SM-A510F), Stock.


----------



## wewenk (Aug 12, 2017)

Rio54 said:


> Samsung A5 2016 (SM-A510F), Stock.

Click to collapse



Then you should rename NotoColorEmoji.ttf to SamsungColorEmoji.ttf

Rename the old one first.


----------



## Rio54 (Aug 12, 2017)

It's working fine. But can you add skin tones to the golfer and the man in buisness suit levitating in iOS 10.2? They're only available in yellow. Thanks.


----------



## highdude (Aug 12, 2017)

wewenk said:


> No need to quote all first post man..
> 
> What rom you on? What device?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still trying to figure this app out


----------



## sspyed (Aug 15, 2017)

robert2103 said:


> 6x
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G925F mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



7x


----------



## davidmelo95 (Aug 18, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Facebook done good its by far the best set they've done ?
> 
> iOS are still my favourite thought
> 
> What's your all time favourite emoji set!? ?

Click to collapse




Facebook emoji pls ??


----------



## GuestK00347 (Aug 18, 2017)

Is Twemoji ever gonna get updated?


----------



## Rio54 (Aug 18, 2017)

Can you update iOS 10.2? The man in buisness suit levitating (?️) and the golfer (?️?️*) are missing skin tones


----------



## RickyBush_ (Aug 18, 2017)

Guys I'm not uploading any new packs I've always been updating them but just haven't been relecing them as all you guys do is demand stuff also I put in all the hears just for other developers to come along to take it then takes all the credit for them and get a bunch of donations I've been doing this for over a year and not had a single one so for now I'm not sharing anything SORRY! 


paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI


----------



## RickyBush_ (Aug 18, 2017)

???


----------



## Neff_V (Aug 18, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> ???

Click to collapse



 Cry???


----------



## Rio54 (Aug 18, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> ???

Click to collapse



But I've donated! Don't I deserve an update? They're only two emojis and they're missing skin tones, that's all! Please!


----------



## RickyBush_ (Aug 18, 2017)

Rio54 said:


> But I've donated! Don't I deserve an update? They're only two emojis and they're missing skin tones, that's all! Please!

Click to collapse



Why you lying for know one has donated to me and Google dont use those emojis so they're not missing I just didn't bother adding those in


----------



## wewenk (Aug 19, 2017)

Well this might be the end of the road LOL..


----------



## dallallero (Aug 19, 2017)

It's AAAAAALWAYS about money! I thought you did it for passion and hobby...


----------



## RickyBush_ (Aug 19, 2017)

dallallero said:


> It's AAAAAALWAYS about money! I thought you did it for passion and hobby...

Click to collapse



It is a hobby doesn't mean I have to share it with people Also why would I keep sharing just for other developers to make off of it! Its not all about the money but it would be nice once in awhile to receive a donations to show some support ?

Why should I keep wasting all my time for people who dont really appreciate it! ?


This is my last post about this topic ??


----------



## lightninbug (Aug 20, 2017)

@Rickybush Im backkk!!!! Any help you need bro, s8 just got rooted, im back in the game! Will be updating my packs soon


----------



## Still_living714 (Aug 20, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> It is a hobby doesn't mean I have to share it with people Also why would I keep sharing just for other developers to make off of it! Its not all about the money but it would be nice once in awhile to receive a donations to show some support ?
> 
> Why should I keep wasting all my time for people who dont really appreciate it! ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you share you awesome work with those that donate? I haven't yet but when I do will you update for those loyal followers. ?


----------



## hanschke (Aug 21, 2017)

Donate guys! Best to show our support and hope we will get it


----------



## troyer1234 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hey guys,
" Unofficial iOS unicode 10 v2 "  is really great but I've a problem with numbers! 
they don't look in the same way as normal fonts do, they are larger and also they are white!
anyone else has this problem?
or any helpful way is there to solve this?
or at least is there any app which I can use to edit this font?
tnx


----------



## hanschke (Aug 27, 2017)

is there a manual available to get the fonts from ios?


----------



## ThibOdo (Aug 30, 2017)

Nice work !
Please can you add new web facebook emoji 2.2 
I love it !


----------



## hanschke (Sep 1, 2017)

you got a donation :fingers-crossed:


----------



## yan_saputra (Sep 12, 2017)

Hiii Dev @Rickybush... Please update port iOS Emoji 11 for Android... Thanks... ???


----------



## lightninbug (Sep 12, 2017)

yan_saputra said:


> Hiii Dev @Rickybush... Please update port iOS Emoji 11 for Android... Thanks... ???

Click to collapse



Are they even out yet? No....


----------



## paul222008 (Sep 12, 2017)

Still waiting for the facebook emoji [emoji3][emoji847]

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## hanschke (Sep 12, 2017)

@yan_saputra @paul222008

support his work to motivate him!


----------



## robert2103 (Sep 14, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Why you lying for know one has donated to me and Google dont use those emojis so they're not missing I just didn't bother adding those in

Click to collapse



Android O ?

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _Jerzz_ (Sep 18, 2017)

*Spaces*

So I installed this as a font and it worked, the emojis changed and all. The only problem I have is that the there either aren't any spaces or they are super exaggerated. Does anybody know how I can solve this problem? Thanks 

My phone is a Samsung Galaxy J3 2016
Software is SM-J32016FN running Android 5.1.1


----------



## lightninbug (Sep 22, 2017)

Found this on reddit.. Some guy is making a blob version of the oreo emoji. We need you back Ricky! We don't need someone else's second hand try at emoji, we need your expertise.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/71ktpe/i_turned_some_of_the_new_oreo_emojis_into_blobs/


----------



## iGamesMaximus (Sep 23, 2017)

https ANDROID O EMOJIS FLASHEABLE ZIP :
https://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4223352&d=1501022659

Link to the original thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/magisk-module-android-o-notocoloremoji-t3608599


----------



## lightninbug (Sep 23, 2017)

iGamesMaximus said:


> https ANDROID O EMOJIS FLASHEABLE ZIP :
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4223352&d=1501022659
> 
> Link to the original thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/magisk-module-android-o-notocoloremoji-t3608599

Click to collapse



Aren't these the same as OP has?


----------



## saahilj (Sep 24, 2017)

Can we get iOS 11 emojis?


----------



## Gurkanwal Chauhan (Sep 26, 2017)

saahilj said:


> Can we get iOS 11 emojis?

Click to collapse



I think we already have em


----------



## lightninbug (Sep 27, 2017)

saahilj said:


> Can we get iOS 11 emojis?

Click to collapse



Read the first sentence bud...

https://blog.emojipedia.org/ios-11-0-emoji-changelog/


----------



## saahilj (Sep 27, 2017)

Gurkanwal Chauhan said:


> I think we already have em

Click to collapse






lightninbug said:


> Read the first sentence bud...
> 
> https://blog.emojipedia.org/ios-11-0-emoji-changelog/

Click to collapse



Yeah, I saw that later. Thanks, guys and OP.


----------



## ariel5zal (Sep 28, 2017)

im sorry to ask.. but been thinking and trying to get these emoji.. ive download all at op thread post but never showed up like below attchment.. can someone tell me how to get them... thanks


----------



## lightninbug (Sep 28, 2017)

ariel5zal said:


> im sorry to ask.. but been thinking and trying to get these emoji.. ive download all at op thread post but never showed up like below attchment.. can someone tell me how to get them... thanks

Click to collapse



Yeah read the OP.....


----------



## ariel5zal (Sep 28, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> Yeah read the OP.....

Click to collapse



thanks..but ive already success do it..


----------



## hanschke (Oct 6, 2017)

http://stadt-bremerhaven.de/ios-11-1-apple-enthuellt-neue-emojis-die-auf-iphones-und-ipads-kommen/


----------



## Rio54 (Oct 7, 2017)

So, the new apple emojis are coming in iOS 11.1 next week, how are we gonna get them?


----------



## eidl113 (Oct 7, 2017)

also new emojis on whatsapp.


----------



## lightninbug (Oct 7, 2017)

hanschke said:


> http://stadt-bremerhaven.de/ios-11-1-apple-enthuellt-neue-emojis-die-auf-iphones-und-ipads-kommen/

Click to collapse






Rio54 said:


> So, the new apple emojis are coming in iOS 11.1 next week, how are we gonna get them?

Click to collapse






eidl113 said:


> also new emojis on whatsapp.

Click to collapse



????????

We've had them for weeks/months.. check OP jeeze!!!


----------



## eidl113 (Oct 8, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> ????????
> 
> We've had them for weeks/months.. check OP jeeze!!!

Click to collapse



it's not the official ones.


----------



## lightninbug (Oct 8, 2017)

eidl113 said:


> it's not the official ones.

Click to collapse



Donate to him. Maybe you'll see your "official" ones sooner. Looks like he's been away for sometime.


----------



## Rio54 (Oct 10, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> ????????
> 
> We've had them for weeks/months.. check OP jeeze!!!

Click to collapse



The official ones just came out, some emojis are changed too, like the octopus..


----------



## Haithamraid (Oct 10, 2017)

Twemoji unicode 10?


----------



## iKnocks (Oct 10, 2017)

Hey! Please, can you update the iOS emojis to the iOS 11.1 emojis soon? Great Work! :good:


----------



## RickyBush_ (Oct 11, 2017)

iKnocks said:


> Hey! Please, can you update the iOS emojis to the iOS 11.1 emojis soon? Great Work! :good:

Click to collapse



Already done but dono if I want to release it though sorry ?

Add my SnapChat: RickyBush_555 I will say on there if I ever decide to release them ?☺


----------



## Still_living714 (Oct 11, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Already done but dono if I want to release it though sorry ?
> 
> Add my SnapChat: RickyBush_555 I will say on there if I ever decide to release them ?☺

Click to collapse



Added you lol


----------



## lightninbug (Oct 11, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Already done but dono if I want to release it though sorry ?
> 
> Add my SnapChat: RickyBush_555 I will say on there if I ever decide to release them ?☺

Click to collapse



Snapchat bro?... Man XDA has gone sour. ?


----------



## Megan (Oct 12, 2017)

Ghostchat OoOoOoOo ScArYyYy.


----------



## Rio54 (Oct 13, 2017)

> Add my SnapChat: RickyBush_555 I will say on there if I ever decide to release them ?

Click to collapse



How am I supposed to be on Snapchat if I'm rooted?


----------



## ariel5zal (Oct 13, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Already done but dono if I want to release it though sorry ?
> 
> Add my SnapChat: RickyBush_555 I will say on there if I ever decide to release them ?☺

Click to collapse



sure we'll be ? happy...


----------



## GuestK00347 (Oct 13, 2017)

Imagine being as much of an autist as OP.

---

Because he won't, I updated Twemoji to 2.3. Magisk version here.

Might also make iOS 11 emojis and others when I can find the SVGs/be bothered.

EDIT: Fixed Samsung devices.


----------



## SomeOne_HT (Oct 13, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Already done but dono if I want to release it though sorry ?
> 
> Add my SnapChat: RickyBush_555 I will say on there if I ever decide to release them ?

Click to collapse



Added you ! I hope we could enjoy them soon ?


----------



## lightninbug (Oct 13, 2017)

Xyllon said:


> Imagine being as much of an autist as OP.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not working galaxy s8+. Replaced/installed the same way I always do.


----------



## chocopanda21 (Oct 14, 2017)

Doesn't work on my phone. Just showing black emoji.


----------



## GuestK00347 (Oct 14, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> Not working galaxy s8+. Replaced/installed the same way I always do.

Click to collapse



My bad, should work now. Updated the ZIP on my original post.


----------



## lightninbug (Oct 14, 2017)

Xyllon said:


> My bad, should work now. Updated the ZIP on my original post.

Click to collapse



Nope. Still broken.


----------



## Rio54 (Oct 14, 2017)

Xyllon said:


> Imagine being as much of an autist as OP.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THANK YOU SO MUCH, make iOS 11 please ??????


----------



## GuestK00347 (Oct 14, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> Nope. Still broken.

Click to collapse



For some reason the file didn't update, renamed it and reuploaded again and it's the updated version now. Works on my S7 edge, if it still doesn't work on your S8, I don't know what the problem would be.


----------



## RickyBush_ (Oct 15, 2017)

How many people are interested in the iOS 11 emojis ??


----------



## anthromg (Oct 15, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> How many people are interested in the iOS 11 emojis [emoji848]?

Click to collapse



Everybody!


----------



## Megan (Oct 15, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> How many people are interested in the iOS 11 emojis ??

Click to collapse



Yes, please. I need me some more expressional emojis


----------



## Rocho Tricks (Oct 16, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> How many people are interested in the iOS 11 emojis ??

Click to collapse



?*?*?*


----------



## Still_living714 (Oct 16, 2017)

anthromg said:


> Everybody!

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Oct 16, 2017)

There's a Magisk module in Magisk repo that gives you iOS emojis, and that one has supported iOS 11 emojis for a looong time. If you don't have Magisk, you can always just unzip the installation file and manually change the NotoColorEmoji.ttf file. The plus side of it being a Magisk module is that it's systemless and doesn't touch /system/fonts itself.

I recommend using that module, instead of being pushed around by OP and adding him on Snapchat so you know if "he wants to release the new update or not". 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rio54 (Oct 16, 2017)

rickybush_ said:


> how many people are interested in the ios 11 emojis ??

Click to collapse



literally everyone.


----------



## Rafiff (Oct 16, 2017)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> There's a Magisk module in Magisk repo that gives you iOS emojis, and that one has supported iOS 11 emojis for a looong time. If you don't have Magisk, you can always just unzip the installation file and manually change the NotoColorEmoji.ttf file. The plus side of it being a Magisk module is that it's systemless and doesn't touch /system/fonts itself.
> 
> I recommend using that module, instead of being pushed around by OP and adding him on Snapchat so you know if "he wants to release the new update or not".
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Shut the f*ck up! You don't know nothing bruh, we want this thread to be alive but it always been people like you who screws everything

---------- Post added at 04:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 AM ----------



RickyBush_ said:


> How many people are interested in the iOS 11 emojis ??

Click to collapse



Me want it, but could you please release the new facebook emoji to us? I literally searching and waiting for the past 2 months and can't wait for you to release it! ?


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Oct 16, 2017)

Rafiff said:


> Shut the f*ck up! You don't know nothing bruh, we want this thread to be alive but it always been people like you who screws everything
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know anything, 'bruh'? Just check my xda history. I know quite a bit. And I've learned not to like devs/modders who force others to follow them on social media 'just so they maybe, perhaps, will release a mod in the future that they've already finished'. It's that attitude towards the community that I don't like. I offered another option for those impatient people who spam this thread every single day. 

I appreciate the work of the OP, I mean, he's kept doing this after I stopped making iOS mods for far greater (personal) challenges in my life. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafiff (Oct 16, 2017)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> I don't know anything, 'bruh'? Just check my xda history. I know quite a bit. And I've learned not to like devs/modders who force others to follow them on social media 'just so they maybe, perhaps, will release a mod in the future that they've already finished'. It's that attitude towards the community that I don't like. I offered another option for those impatient people who spam this thread every single day.
> 
> I appreciate the work of the OP, I mean, he's kept doing this after I stopped making iOS mods for far greater (personal) challenges in my life.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No offense bro, i know that the op asking all of us to follow his snapchat is odd. But, i don't think it's a good idea for you to say things like that when op want to revive this project, i mean cmon all devs work hard and sometimes people don't even hit thanks button and stealing the work and not getting anything from there not even a cent, then you will see no reason to continue your project and don't have reason to release it, and decided not to continue the work. And suddenly the long awaited thread that you've been hoping to continue start posting again, so, don't ruin this bro, I know that you suggesting an alternative, but your alternative isn't the true ios 11 emoji like the op offered, so don't made op change his mind. Peace


----------



## lightninbug (Oct 16, 2017)

This thread is alive again!!! :laugh:


----------



## RickyBush_ (Oct 16, 2017)

Sorry but what's wrong in telling someone to add me on Snap we obviously share the same interests. Also I'm not getting anything from keeping this thread updated all the time so why not try and get a few new Snappy freinds to talk to as we're into the same kinda sh*t I'm not a robot I would like to have conversations with you guys not just keep updating things and not being acknowledge ?

It's all love on this end stop with the negatively ????**??


----------



## RickyBush_ (Oct 16, 2017)

*iOS 11.1 beta 2*

If it wasn't for the loyal people who keeps showing LOVE I wouldn't bother uploding this so you have those to thank! :highfive:

Notice:
★ To the developers who use my work please give the right credits
★ When sharing my work I would appreciate it if you shared the direct links to my thread/downloads as I like to keep track of the downloads also it helps build up traffic to this thread for more people to find it thanks 

Click here ?
???


----------



## Rio54 (Oct 16, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Sorry but what's wrong in telling someone to add me on Snap we obviously share the same interests. Also I'm not getting anything from keeping this thread updated all the time so why not try and get a few new Snappy freinds to talk to as we're into the same kinda sh*t I'm not a robot I would like to have conversations with you guys not just keep updating things and not being acknowledge ?
> 
> It's all love on this end stop with the negatively **

Click to collapse



TELL HIM ????


----------



## ariel5zal (Oct 16, 2017)

Omg..ends..:crying:


----------



## eidl113 (Oct 16, 2017)

thx man. could you add new wahtaapp emojis please?


----------



## agunthuk (Oct 16, 2017)

Please share  Facebook emoji v2.2 font please  please  :crying::crying:


----------



## Rocho Tricks (Oct 16, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> If it wasn't for the loyal people who keeps showing LOVE I wouldn't bother uploding this so you have those to thank! :highfive:
> 
> Notice:
> ★ To the developers who use my work please give the right credits
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Still_living714 (Oct 16, 2017)

Looking great in SwiftKey, thanks for the great work again! Much appreciated and grateful ?*????


----------



## wewenk (Oct 17, 2017)

I thought ios11 emojis are the same with new whatsapp emoji...

Just realize that whatsapp bring it's own emoji ?


----------



## Rafiff (Oct 17, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> If it wasn't for the loyal people who keeps showing LOVE I wouldn't bother uploding this so you have those to thank! :highfive:
> 
> Notice:
> ★ To the developers who use my work please give the right credits
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yeashhhh!! Thank you bro for your hardwork, really appreciate it! ? Not to sound ungrateful here, but would you, by any chance, share the facebook 2.2 emoji? I think many of us would be so happy if you do, but if you don't it's okay it's your choice, we must respect that. ?


----------



## exit_9.1 (Oct 17, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> If it wasn't for the loyal people who keeps showing LOVE I wouldn't bother uploding this so you have those to thank! :highfive:
> 
> Notice:
> ★ To the developers who use my work please give the right credits
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks bro.. highly appreciated ??? and keep doing your amazing work ❤

Sent from my D6603 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## eidl113 (Oct 17, 2017)

Why on tapatalk I still see android emojis. I've flashed the ios 11. In other apps I see the ios ones.


----------



## DeryckNS (Oct 17, 2017)

eidl113 said:


> Why on tapatalk I still see android emojis. I've flashed the ios 11. In other apps I see the ios ones.

Click to collapse



Tapatalk have the EmojiCompat API included, so every emoji inside the app will look like the Google ones

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariel5zal (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks Ricky for ur hardwork..great..?


----------



## lightninbug (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks Ricky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm sure you already know the new windows 10 emojibare out as well ?

https://blog.emojipedia.org/windows-10-fall-creators-update-emoji-changelog/


----------



## Arastha1995 (Oct 17, 2017)

new 70 emoji from flashing IOS 11 not appears on my keyboard..
 What keyboard app are use to get those?? Like Star eyes or vampire etc


----------



## lightninbug (Oct 17, 2017)

Arastha1995 said:


> new 70 emoji from flashing IOS 11 not appears on my keyboard..
> What keyboard app are use to get those?? Like Star eyes or vampire etc

Click to collapse



Use Gboard


----------



## Marty_Since87 (Oct 18, 2017)

Have the windows 10 emojis been updated? I'm using emojione3.1 ATM.


----------



## marccccc (Oct 18, 2017)

My emoji is not changing I already flash the zip and copy the. Tff file but its not working ios 11 emoji


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Oct 18, 2017)

Haven't kept up with this community in awhile. Good work  Good to see you still doing this


----------



## nplezka (Oct 19, 2017)

mali_ said:


> Chrooma no longer works? Gboard shows different skin emojis too?

Click to collapse



Chrooma isn't updated to show latest emojis yet. I'm waiting too. It's in the todo list of Chrooma developers


----------



## AASalamH (Oct 20, 2017)

*Great job??*

So I flashed the iOS 11 ones and after hours of searching, I was able to get all the smileys and emojs on HTC Desire 816 Dual Sim after disabling HTC write protection module.

I have a little problem though which is the ?* and the ? (and a few others that I don't use) are only female and yellow. So I can't change the gender or race only on those ones. 

Would it help if I got a new keyboard or is it related to the HTC write protection?

I am on stock Marshmallow 6.0 and HTC Sense 7.0.

Would appreciate any help, thanks.


----------



## Rocho Tricks (Oct 20, 2017)

AASalamH said:


> I have a little problem though which is the ?* and the ? (and a few others that I don't use) are only female and yellow. So I can't change the gender or race only on those ones.

Click to collapse



The problem is on the keyboard you use, in Gboard it works fine ??*??*??*??*??*??*??*??*


----------



## eidl113 (Oct 20, 2017)

whatsapp emojis please. [emoji120]


----------



## AASalamH (Oct 20, 2017)

Rocho Tricks said:


> The problem is on the keyboard you use, in Gboard it works fine

Click to collapse



I am already using Gboard. Tried Swiftkey today and it doesn't have races.


----------



## RickyBush_ (Oct 21, 2017)

I done Twemoji 2.3 5 months or so back but didn't upload it  is there any interest in that set! ??

They suck in my eyes sorry ?

Twemoji 2.3
Link ²

Let me know if the links work thanks ?


----------



## wewenk (Oct 21, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> I done Twemoji 2.3 5 months or so back but didn't upload it is there any interest in that set! ??
> 
> They suck in my eyes sorry ???

Click to collapse



Waiting for new whatsapp emoji ?


----------



## lightninbug (Oct 21, 2017)

Facebook emoji please kind sir


----------



## RickyBush_ (Oct 21, 2017)

wewenk said:


> Waiting for new whatsapp emoji ?

Click to collapse



I'm waiting for Christmas [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## yan_saputra (Oct 21, 2017)

Thank you very much for your hard work Bro @Rickybush... I've tried emoji ios v11.1 beta 2 on my devices (asus zf2 regular, x86 32-bit, 4 gigs ram) works very well once and the following full video ... If I count the whole there are still some emoji empty about 56 that is not complete and please in correction... Maybe you can add it bro??? ???

Update emoji ios v11.2 final iphone x live counting days again bro ... (5 days left, 27 october 2017). 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwqlfKDeEnZaak9Dd1dRX2puXzQ/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Joe333x (Oct 24, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> I done Twemoji 2.3 5 months or so back but didn't upload it  is there any interest in that set! ??
> 
> They suck in my eyes sorry ?
> 
> Twemoji 2.3

Click to collapse



Thanks for all your hard work. I've been using the windows emojis since i still think they're the best and most unique, plus I hate all things iphone lol. Any chance on a widows update? The new ones look pretty sweet, if you dont plan on an update maybe ill take a crack at it since it seems they're all available here. 
https://emojipedia.org/microsoft/windows-10-fall-creators-update/new/


----------



## QuantumRZ (Oct 24, 2017)

Is it possible to create a magisk module with the ios 11 emojis ?


----------



## lightninbug (Oct 25, 2017)

QuantumRZ said:


> Is it possible to create a magisk module with the ios 11 emojis ?

Click to collapse



Huh?... Push the file to system/fonts DONE. Who needs magisk?!


----------



## Still_living714 (Oct 25, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> Huh?... Push the file to system/fonts DONE. Who needs magisk?!

Click to collapse



Seriously, in the time it took to write that he could have done it lol


----------



## prime217 (Oct 26, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> I done Twemoji 2.3 5 months or so back but didn't upload it  is there any interest in that set! ??
> 
> They suck in my eyes sorry ?
> 
> Twemoji 2.3

Click to collapse



Link is locked. Your link is for the dev only. https://androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=80855 works though.

Thanks for your work!


----------



## AlvinAlsace (Oct 26, 2017)

I just flashed the new 11.1 beta 2. Working flawlessly. More thanks to Rickybush?? your Snapchat isn't so active doe. Been following you for like a year now?


----------



## RickyBush_ (Oct 27, 2017)

Windows 10 test 

 Windows 10 update 

Let me know if there's any bugs ?


----------



## RickyBush_ (Oct 27, 2017)

FaceBook test

FaceBook 2.2

Let me know if there's any bugs ?


----------



## eidl113 (Oct 27, 2017)

whatsapp? ?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 27, 2017)

I did some cleanup. 

*To all - This is not customer service and even if you request something to the developer, it may or not happen because is at the developer's will. So do not whine or derail the thread because of that.
*

*OP - You don't need to fulfilled every request out there. It's your work and you can do whatever you want. I hope you keep sharing in here.

Please, back on topic.*


----------



## Still_living714 (Oct 27, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Windows 10 test
> 
> Windows 10 update
> 
> Let me know if there's any bugs ?

Click to collapse






RickyBush_ said:


> FaceBook test
> 
> FaceBook 2.2
> 
> Let me know if there's any bugs ?

Click to collapse



Thanks bro much love


----------



## wewenk (Oct 27, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Windows 10 test
> 
> Windows 10 update
> 
> Let me know if there's any bugs ?

Click to collapse



I love you ?????

I could kiss you


----------



## lightninbug (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks Ricky for fulfilling all the common folks requests. Now what lies ahead!?.. Must we wait for Unicode 11?!? ?

BEST MOD ON XDA!!! ?


----------



## lightninbug (Oct 27, 2017)

Edit: just tested both of them, I'm on a galaxy s8+ and although they appear fine in Gboard, some/most apps cut the tops off the emoji. Maybe a slightly smaller size? Or is it user error on my end?


----------



## Rafiff (Oct 28, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> FaceBook test
> 
> FaceBook 2.2
> 
> Let me know if there's any bugs

Click to collapse



Dude!! I literally so happy seeing this!! You may not know how happy me right now aghhh i even almost cried ? wish i could donate to you but what i could do right now is smashin' that thanks button, maybe in the future i could somehow repay your work...
P.s. keep doing what you're doing, release whenever you want, cause you may not know how many people like me out there, love you bro!! (No homo tho)

---------- Post added at 02:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 AM ----------




lightninbug said:


> Edit: just tested both of them, I'm on a galaxy s8+ and although they appear fine in Gboard, some/most apps cut the tops off the emoji. Maybe a slightly smaller size? Or is it user error on my end?

Click to collapse



Change your font bro


----------



## ariel5zal (Oct 28, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> Edit: just tested both of them, I'm on a galaxy s8+ and although they appear fine in Gboard, some/most apps cut the tops off the emoji. Maybe a slightly smaller size? Or is it user error on my end?

Click to collapse



what emoji is this.. may i know


----------



## Rafiff (Oct 28, 2017)

ariel5zal said:


> what emoji is this.. may i know

Click to collapse



Facebook 2.2 emoji


----------



## wewenk (Oct 28, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> Edit: just tested both of them, I'm on a galaxy s8+ and although they appear fine in Gboard, some/most apps cut the tops off the emoji. Maybe a slightly smaller size? Or is it user error on my end?

Click to collapse



You must be using custom font.. ??


----------



## jineshpatel30 (Oct 28, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> If it wasn't for the loyal people who keeps showing LOVE I wouldn't bother uploding this so you have those to thank! :highfive:
> 
> Notice:
> ★ To the developers who use my work please give the right credits
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for update 

I feel that 11 emoji are slightly smaller than 10.2 version of yours , is this intentional due to some issue ? 

if not, can you make one version with slightly bigger size ?


----------



## lightninbug (Oct 28, 2017)

ariel5zal said:


> what emoji is this.. may i know

Click to collapse



 Must be special.


----------



## Joe333x (Oct 29, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Windows 10 test
> 
> Windows 10 update
> 
> Let me know if there's any bugs ?

Click to collapse



You are the man! Just tested and working perfect on my S5, I miss the old windows ROFL emoji, guess they changed it to follow suit with others. Thanks for your hard work, just sent a couple bucks your way!

EDIT: Incase anyone has trouble having unicode 10 emojis show up on their chosen keyboard and dont wont to change keyboards like myself , textra now supports unicode 10 and works flawless with rickys sets of emojis.


----------



## Krenol (Oct 29, 2017)

Any chance for the new WhatsApp Emojis? And thanks for the great work


----------



## Roi007leaf (Oct 30, 2017)

Krenol said:


> Any chance for the new WhatsApp Emojis? And thanks for the great work

Click to collapse



+1 would love to see these


----------



## ThibOdo (Oct 30, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> FaceBook test
> 
> FaceBook 2.2
> 
> Let me know if there's any bugs

Click to collapse



Work's like a charm on Oneplus 5 THANK YOU <3


----------



## Megan (Oct 30, 2017)

May anyone show me some screenshots of Facebook 2.2 and Windows 10 update emojis?


----------



## lightninbug (Oct 30, 2017)

Megan said:


> May anyone show me some screenshots of Facebook 2.2 and Windows 10 update emojis?

Click to collapse




 Google?... Or look at my previous posts


----------



## palomino6294 (Oct 30, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> Instructions:
> I. Back up existing NotoColorEmoji.ttf from /system/fonts
> II. Download modded .ttf file (zip), extract the zip (Newer zips are flashable)
> III. Copy-paste modded .ttf file to the same location /system/fonts, overwriting the existing one. Change permissions to rw-r-r (0644) and reboot.
> ...

Click to collapse



I followed the instructions above, and when I go and type an SMS and switch to the emojis, I still get the same emojis as before. 
I'm using Gboard as my main keyboard.


----------



## wewenk (Oct 30, 2017)

palomino6294 said:


> I followed the instructions above, and when I go and type an SMS and switch to the emojis, I still get the same emojis as before.
> I'm using Gboard as my main keyboard.

Click to collapse



Restart your phone, yes?


----------



## palomino6294 (Oct 30, 2017)

wewenk said:


> Restart your phone, yes?

Click to collapse



Yup, rebooted it twice. Nothing.


----------



## Aijen (Oct 31, 2017)

palomino6294 said:


> Yup, rebooted it twice. Nothing.

Click to collapse



Delete GBoard data....


----------



## palomino6294 (Oct 31, 2017)

Aijen said:


> Delete GBoard data....

Click to collapse



Nothing  :crying:


----------



## Miyaku (Oct 31, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> [URL=http://imgur.com/FwZPHnr]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:good: Thank you for awesome emoji, but wait for New WhatsApps 2.17+ Emoji NotoColorEmoji https://emojipedia.org/whatsapp/2.17/ :fingers-crossed:


----------



## yan_saputra (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi @RickyBush_ Are you going to release Emoji iOS V11.2 final Bro? ???

---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------

Hi @RickyBush_ Are you going to release Emoji iOS V11.2 final Bro? ??


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Oct 31, 2017)

palomino6294 said:


> Nothing  :crying:

Click to collapse



Are you using a Samsung? If so then name the file SamsungColorEmoji and then place it in with the required permissions. I believe that'll fix it. It's been awhile since I've messed with system files


----------



## palomino6294 (Oct 31, 2017)

EqiiKxDude said:


> Are you using a Samsung? If so then name the file SamsungColorEmoji and then place it in with the required permissions. I believe that'll fix it. It's been awhile since I've messed with system files

Click to collapse



That's what it was. I'm using a Samsung and had to change the file name to SamsungColorEmoji.
Problem solved, thank you!


----------



## benjaialexz (Oct 31, 2017)

*thank you*

Thank you so much , I appreciate your work just wanted to ask which is the preferred keyboard to use the new emojis


----------



## yan_saputra (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi Dev @RickyBush_ & Friends... Please update Emoji iOS V11.1 Final : ???

https://m.gsmarena.com/apple_releas...high_sierra_10131_and_tvos_111-news-28021.php


----------



## AlvinAlsace (Nov 1, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> Edit: just tested both of them, I'm on a galaxy s8+ and although they appear fine in Gboard, some/most apps cut the tops off the emoji. Maybe a slightly smaller size? Or is it user error on my end?

Click to collapse



Hi, away from emojis...  which Android version and ROM are you on. Wanna get those navigation buttons. Am on Resurrection Remix 5.8.4 and nothing seems to be working, even Xstana


----------



## lightninbug (Nov 1, 2017)

Samsung Oreo Emojis ?


----------



## ariel5zal (Nov 1, 2017)

EqiiKxDude said:


> Are you using a Samsung? If so then name the file SamsungColorEmoji and then place it in with the required permissions. I believe that'll fix it. It's been awhile since I've messed with system files

Click to collapse



I already rename.. But where to place it in system?i try flash thru tarp but nothing change.can u tell how... Tq


----------



## wewenk (Nov 2, 2017)

ariel5zal said:


> I already rename.. But where to place it in system?i try flash thru tarp but nothing change.can u tell how... Tq

Click to collapse



/system/font


----------



## ariel5zal (Nov 2, 2017)

wewenk said:


> /system/font

Click to collapse



thanks you :good:


----------



## Roi007leaf (Nov 2, 2017)

@Rickybush hope this will help a bit.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5-KizalaN5CUVZVbzhVLVgteGc/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## lightninbug (Nov 2, 2017)

Got the new Oreo Beta update today Ricky!! Emojis are IMHO the best yet!


----------



## FedericoPeranzi (Nov 2, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> Got the new Oreo Beta update today Ricky!! Emojis are IMHO the best yet!

Click to collapse



AWSOME!! Please share the Emojis Font, and the keyboard


----------



## lightninbug (Nov 2, 2017)

FedericoPeranzi said:


> AWSOME!! Please share the Emojis Font, and the keyboard

Click to collapse



Can't yet. It's a beta. And it's on a snapdragon s8+, no root available yet.


----------



## FedericoPeranzi (Nov 2, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> Can't yet. It's a beta. And it's on a snapdragon s8+, no root available yet.

Click to collapse



But for ADB you don't need to be root

Take a look of this:

LINK

I can help you to extract the fonts


----------



## lightninbug (Nov 2, 2017)

FedericoPeranzi said:


> But for ADB you don't need to be root
> 
> Take a look of this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read the first comment on your link....


----------



## FedericoPeranzi (Nov 2, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> Read the first comment on your link....

Click to collapse



Bro, i used ADB all my life without rooting my device, please try it


----------



## FedericoPeranzi (Nov 2, 2017)

@lightninbug

Here I attach a guide, for you to try it bro, please if you can help us it will be great


----------



## lightninbug (Nov 2, 2017)

FedericoPeranzi said:


> @lightninbug
> 
> Here I attach a guide, for you to try it bro, please if you can help us it will be great

Click to collapse



Fine.... uploading for you now...  Jeez..  ??


----------



## FedericoPeranzi (Nov 2, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> Fine.... uploading for you now...  Jeez..

Click to collapse



I Love you, haha


----------



## lightninbug (Nov 2, 2017)

Samsung Oreo Beta Emojis.. Enjoy!! ???

 If it doesn't flash let me know I'll fix the zip


----------



## lightninbug (Nov 2, 2017)

I believe this is the first time in emoji said has been released without emojipedia reporting it first.. Emjoi


----------



## FedericoPeranzi (Nov 2, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> Samsung Oreo Beta Emojis.. Enjoy!!
> 
> If it doesn't flash let me know I'll fix the zip

Click to collapse



Awsome!! I can't see the new ones couse the keyboard, but with the google keyboard i can see it, THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## lightninbug (Nov 2, 2017)

FedericoPeranzi said:


> Awsome!! I can't see the new ones couse the keyboard, but with the google keyboard i can see it, THANKS!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Change the name... to SamsungColorEmoji.... this file/zip is the samsungcoloremoji.ttf renamed to notocoloremoji.ttf


----------



## FedericoPeranzi (Nov 2, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> Change the name... to SamsungColorEmoji.... this file/zip is the samsungcoloremoji.ttf renamed to notocoloremoji.ttf

Click to collapse



Yes, i do it, my mistake LOL, last thing, if you can extract the keyboard and send me in DM, maybe i cant make a port for S7


----------



## lightninbug (Nov 2, 2017)

FedericoPeranzi said:


> Yes, i do it, my mistake LOL, last thing, if you can extract the keyboard and send me in DM, maybe i cant make a port for S7

Click to collapse



No you have already overtaken this thread.  Mods please clean it up for us.


----------



## BoHasssoN (Nov 4, 2017)

I just update the IOS emoji to 11.2

Full
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/sq879rhkirf4zpj/AppleEmoji.11.2.Full.ttf?dl=0

No numbers
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/spmfwkbyk9kv1qw/AppleEmoji.11.2.NoNumbers.ttf?dl=0

Sent from my BAC-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aijen (Nov 4, 2017)

BoHasssoN said:


> I just update the IOS emoji to 11.2
> 
> Full
> https://dl.dropbox.com/s/sq879rhkirf4zpj/AppleEmoji.11.2.Full.ttf?dl=0
> ...

Click to collapse



Whats the difference between one and another? Sorrt im noob :/


----------



## yan_saputra (Nov 4, 2017)

BoHasssoN said:


> I just update the IOS emoji to 11.2
> 
> Full
> https://dl.dropbox.com/s/sq879rhkirf4zpj/AppleEmoji.11.2.Full.ttf?dl=0
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Before My Bro... ?????


----------



## Megan (Nov 4, 2017)

mali_ said:


> Works on which keyboard?

Click to collapse



Should work for Gboard.


----------



## doulc (Nov 5, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> If it wasn't for the loyal people who keeps showing LOVE I wouldn't bother uploding this so you have those to thank! :highfive:
> 
> Notice:
> ★ To the developers who use my work please give the right credits
> ...

Click to collapse



It just is a shame it leave a hole when u are using samsung keyboard(don't ask lot of people using it and I love it). I can't stand looking it like this. Maybe add back samsung stock emoji instead of let it look empty


----------



## EstiR86 (Nov 5, 2017)

doulc said:


> It just is a shame it leave a hole when u are using samsung keyboard(don't ask lot of people using it and I love it). I can't stand looking it like this. Maybe add back samsung stock emoji instead of let it look empty

Click to collapse



Maybe use Gboard it another keyboard to solve this issue.


----------



## doulc (Nov 5, 2017)

EstiR86 said:


> Maybe use Gboard it another keyboard to solve this issue.

Click to collapse



I don't like Gboard and I just love samsung keyboard. I wouldn't post it already if I was willing to switch it


----------



## doulc (Nov 5, 2017)

I can't look at it like this. I just can't, this is very bad. 
If another samsung user use that icon send in message example then it will be blank.

Please check all the unique code and add it back using stock emoji for example instead of leave it blank. I saw someone did this before example he added ios emoji so we could look at ios emoji from non ios device. There are lot of Samsung user out there, so please add it back.


----------



## wewenk (Nov 5, 2017)

doulc said:


> I can't look at it like this. I just can't, this is very bad.
> If another samsung user use that icon send in message example then it will be blank.
> 
> Please check all the unique code and add it back using stock emoji for example instead of leave it blank. I saw someone did this before example he added ios emoji so we could look at ios emoji from non ios device. There are lot of Samsung user out there, so please add it back.

Click to collapse



Try not using custom font or themed font


----------



## doulc (Nov 5, 2017)

wewenk said:


> Try not using custom font or themed font

Click to collapse



you guys are trolls or what? It clearly need to be fixed not asking for alternative like use other keyboard etc
If you are not the developer or clueless don't just comment hoping for "Thanks" you won't get it


----------



## Still_living714 (Nov 5, 2017)

BoHasssoN said:


> I just update the IOS emoji to 11.2
> 
> Full
> https://dl.dropbox.com/s/sq879rhkirf4zpj/AppleEmoji.11.2.Full.ttf?dl=0
> ...

Click to collapse



What is the NO NUMBERS ZIP?


----------



## Nitish25 (Nov 5, 2017)

May ik how to create such emoji packs ??I am new to this !! Plz can someone tell me

---------- Post added at 05:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 AM ----------




wewenk said:


> Try not using custom font or themed font

Click to collapse



Are u crazy or something bro ???? and u r a senior member Ik things better then you


----------



## wewenk (Nov 5, 2017)

doulc said:


> you guys are trolls or what? It clearly need to be fixed not asking for alternative like use other keyboard etc
> If you are not the developer or clueless don't just comment hoping for "Thanks" you won't get it

Click to collapse



LOL

Calm down man, i dont need your thanks.

It's clear no need to fix the emoji. You need to read more pages back there because we already have the solution to your problem years ago...

LOL LOL LOL

---------- Post added at 02:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------




Nitish25 said:


> May ik how to create such emoji packs ??I am new to this !! Plz can someone tell me
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Surely i have experience like this man had, and it because I use themed font. And it fixed when i use regular font. 

LOL

And surely the dev won't fix it when the problem is only on your phone ???


----------



## EstiR86 (Nov 5, 2017)

doulc said:


> you guys are trolls or what? It clearly need to be fixed not asking for alternative like use other keyboard etc
> If you are not the developer or clueless don't just comment hoping for "Thanks" you won't get it

Click to collapse



Chill, dude we are offering you solutions to your problem. If you don't like the solution, then make your own emoji mod because you are the only one suffering this problem and are refusing to use a different keyboard or a new font.


----------



## doulc (Nov 5, 2017)

wewenk said:


> LOL
> 
> Calm down man, i dont need your thanks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




EstiR86 said:


> Chill, dude we are offering you solutions to your problem. If you don't like the solution, then make your own emoji mod because you are the only one suffering this problem and are refusing to use a different keyboard or a new font.

Click to collapse



If I know how to do it for sure I would modify and post a new thread already. The only solution I see is use back samsung font and don't use all these. Joke aside.
ok, I am confused now. someone said use new font, what is it about. Elaborate more on it, don't expect first poster to know everything.
You guys couldn't see the issue is it? I said it clearly just now, if other Samsung user send or use that blank emoji in example Message the emoji we would see would be blank as well


----------



## yan_saputra (Nov 5, 2017)

doulc said:


> I can't look at it like this. I just can't, this is very bad.
> If another samsung user use that icon send in message example then it will be blank.
> 
> Please check all the unique code and add it back using stock emoji for example instead of leave it blank. I saw someone did this before example he added ios emoji so we could look at ios emoji from non ios device. There are lot of Samsung user out there, so please add it back.

Click to collapse



This is like my previous case ... And i've done the tester in asus zf2 the simplest way of my version ... Chances are you change the fonts.ttf (RobotoCondensed-Regular.ttf) with a larger size, for example fonts unicode with size ±5 mb / ±10 mb), try to change the fonts with a smaller font size (100k / fonts.ttf default system), because my simple research results strongly affect emoji ... Maybe the rest of my friends can describe in more detail again ... I am just a simple tester ... ???

Please be notified if successful or not successful my bro... ?


----------



## doulc (Nov 5, 2017)

yan_saputra said:


> This is like my previous case ... And i've done the tester in asus zf2 the simplest way of my version ... Chances are you change the fonts.ttf (RobotoCondensed-Regular.ttf) with a larger size, for example fonts unicode with size ±5 mb / ±10 mb), try to change the fonts with a smaller font size (100k / fonts.ttf default system), because my simple research results strongly affect emoji ... Maybe the rest of my friends can describe in more detail again ... I am just a simple tester ...
> 
> Please be notified if successful or not successful my bro...

Click to collapse



it won't work when O search through the thread I found this
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=73447580&postcount=711

It's Just an eyesore looking at that blank emoji, as I mentioned earlier if other people use that emoji example texting you, then you won't be able to see those emoji.


----------



## Pamwamba (Nov 5, 2017)

Hey ! How can I create my own NotoColorEmoji.ttf ?
I want to create a file with the new WhatsApps emojis, they are so beautiful :3
Thanks ! 
(or can you make this eventually ?)


----------



## Augustin79 (Nov 5, 2017)

BoHasssoN said:


> I just update the IOS emoji to 11.2
> 
> Full
> https://dl.dropbox.com/s/sq879rhkirf4zpj/AppleEmoji.11.2.Full.ttf?dl=0
> ...

Click to collapse




Also wondering what no numbers means here...


----------



## Pamwamba (Nov 5, 2017)

Pamwamba said:


> Hey ! How can I create my own NotoColorEmoji.ttf ?
> I want to create a file with the new WhatsApps emojis, they are so beautiful :3
> Thanks !
> (or can you make this eventually ?)

Click to collapse



Okay, I found a software to do it ...
But the emojis  that are on the apk file aren't well named ... the red heart is named e2399.png instead of uni2764.png, so I can't rename 1 by 1 the 2500 emojis


----------



## lightninbug (Nov 6, 2017)

Pamwamba said:


> Okay, I found a software to do it ...
> But the emojis that are on the apk file aren't well named ... the red heart is named e2399.png instead of uni2764.png, so I can't rename 1 by 1 the 2500 emojis

Click to collapse



Have fun. That's what Ricky or myself would have to do. How do you think he did emojidex? Maybe now, some can appreciate his work.


----------



## Darmxz (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi, I've tried everything to get the iOS 11.1 emojis but nothing happen.
I'm on custom Rom  (Marshmallow) and I flashed the zip and nothing happen, then I manually change the NotoColor.tff, permission, reboot... BUT NOTHING HAPPENS.
I don't want to use the Gboard, i love Samsung stock keyboard. Is there any option to make it work?
Thanks


----------



## EstiR86 (Nov 6, 2017)

Darmxz said:


> Hi, I've tried everything to get the iOS 11.1 emojis but nothing happen.
> I'm on custom Rom (Marshmallow) and I flashed the zip and nothing happen, then I manually change the NotoColor.tff, permission, reboot... BUT NOTHING HAPPENS.
> I don't want to use the Gboard, i love Samsung stock keyboard. Is there any option to make it work?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



You have root? I would recommend using MiX file manager for root jobs, however go to zip and pull the .ttf file and copy and then go to the font folder in system and first backup the original by renaming it to NotoColor.ttf.bak then paste the modded file and reboot.


----------



## Darmxz (Nov 6, 2017)

EstiR86 said:


> You have root? I would recommend using MiX file manager for root jobs, however go to zip and pull the .ttf file and copy and then go to the font folder in system and first backup the original by renaming it to NotoColor.ttf.bak then paste the modded file and reboot.

Click to collapse



Yes I'm root and I use Root Explorer Pro. I did the changes manually like you said but when I reboot the emojis are always the same (iOS 10.2), not showing the new ones.


----------



## Plabon7 (Nov 6, 2017)

any sample photos of the fonts?


----------



## lightninbug (Nov 6, 2017)

Plabon7 said:


> any sample photos of the fonts?

Click to collapse



Yeah, emojipedia.org


----------



## Pamwamba (Nov 6, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> Have fun. That's what Ricky or myself would have to do. How do you think he did emojidex? Maybe now, some can appreciate his work.

Click to collapse



Okay, I'll do it


----------



## EstiR86 (Nov 6, 2017)

Darmxz said:


> Yes I'm root and I use Root Explorer Pro. I did the changes manually like you said but when I reboot the emojis are always the same (iOS 10.2), not showing the new ones.

Click to collapse



When you reboot what file is in the fonts folder the modded one of the original?


----------



## Darmxz (Nov 6, 2017)

EstiR86 said:


> When you reboot what file is in the fonts folder the modded one of the original?

Click to collapse



After reboot, the modded one. Nothing changes on my emojis.
What I'm doing wrong? I'm on MM


----------



## Still_living714 (Nov 6, 2017)

Darmxz said:


> After reboot, the modded one. Nothing changes on my emojis.
> What I'm doing wrong? I'm on MM

Click to collapse



It's NotoColorEmoji.TTF. Are you changing permissions to rwrr?


----------



## kekistaneerefugee (Nov 6, 2017)

Darmxz said:


> After reboot, the modded one. Nothing changes on my emojis.
> What I'm doing wrong? I'm on MM

Click to collapse



Samsung phones require you to do both the notocoloremojis and the samsungcoloremojis files to make it work and dont forget to set the correct permissions. If you can see the emojis like this> ? one then it's your keyboard not working not the emojis, the only keyboard that works is the latest Gboard afaik.


----------



## benyjr (Nov 6, 2017)

Does anyone know if there were any changes to the iOS emoji between 11.1 Beta2 and 11.1 Final?

I can't imagine that there were, but just wanted to get some opinions.


----------



## Darmxz (Nov 6, 2017)

kekistaneerefugee said:


> Samsung phones require you to do both the notocoloremojis and the samsungcoloremojis files to make it work and dont forget to set the correct permissions. If you can see the emojis like this> ? one then it's your keyboard not working not the emojis, the only keyboard that works is the latest Gboard afaik.

Click to collapse



How to do that? The only TTF file that I see on the zip file is the notocoloremoji.ttf so how I change the Samsung file?
Thanks a lot for your help.

I can't see your emoji ?.


----------



## lightninbug (Nov 6, 2017)

Darmxz said:


> How to do that? The only TTF file that I see on the zip file is the notocoloremoji.ttf so how I change the Samsung file?
> Thanks a lot for your help.
> 
> I can't see your emoji ?.

Click to collapse



Make a copy.. rename it to samsungcoloremoji.. boom.


----------



## Darmxz (Nov 6, 2017)

ariel5zal said:


> I already rename.. But where to place it in system?i try flash thru tarp but nothing change.can u tell how... Tq

Click to collapse



 Hi, did you solve your problem?

---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------




lightninbug said:


> Make a copy.. rename it to samsungcoloremoji.. boom.

Click to collapse



I did it before, nothing happens. I'm kinda desperate now ??.


----------



## Aijen (Nov 6, 2017)

Darmxz said:


> Hi, did you solve your problem?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im in Nougat and Samsung Emojis Working Good! ?


----------



## Darmxz (Nov 6, 2017)

I already see the new emojis... And now I can use them but only with the Gboard ?. I want to use the Sammy Keyboard ????.


----------



## benyjr (Nov 7, 2017)

Darmxz said:


> I already see the new emojis... And now I can use them but only with the Gboard . I want to use the Sammy Keyboard ????.

Click to collapse



1) take the NotoColorEmoji.ttf from the zip file.  (note the capitalization)
2) make a copy. 
3) name the copy to SamsungColorEmoji.ttf (note the capitalization)
4) in /system/fonts rename the existing NotoColorEmoji.ttf file. 
5) copy the files in step 1 and 3 to /system/fonts
6) change the permissions for both files to rw-r-r 

OK, you should now have two emoji files:

/system/fonts/NotoColorEmoji.ttf

and

/system/fonts/SamsungColorEmoji.ttf

Both with rw-r-r permissions. Is this what you have?


----------



## Nitish25 (Nov 7, 2017)

Can someone teach me how to create such packages!!


----------



## Joe333x (Nov 7, 2017)

Darmxz said:


> I already see the new emojis... And now I can use them but only with the Gboard ?. I want to use the Sammy Keyboard ????.

Click to collapse



I hear ya, i wish samsung keyboard could work with new emojis but instead I switched to using textra for texting since it has its own emoji button and works with newest emojis so I can keep using the samsung keyboard.


----------



## Darmxz (Nov 7, 2017)

benyjr said:


> 1) take the notocoloremoji.ttf from the zip file.
> 2) make a copy.
> 3) name the copy to samsungcoloremoji.ttf
> 4) in /system/fonts rename the existing notocoloremoji.ttf file.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did it, no new emojis. I should give up ????.


----------



## benyjr (Nov 7, 2017)

Darmxz said:


> Did it, no new emojis. I should give up .

Click to collapse



Ok, I just checked my files.  There is some capitalization in the file name.

The files should be:

/system/fonts/NotoColorEmoji.ttf

and

/system/fonts/SamsungColorEmoji.ttf

Try that and reboot.


----------



## Darmxz (Nov 7, 2017)

benyjr said:


> Ok, I just checked my files.  There is some capitalization in the file name.
> 
> The files should be:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did it with capital letters too, nothing happens, just work with Gboard.

*Thanks for your help brother*, but op tell me maybe my problem is cause i have a MM Sammy keyboard, think is a little bit "old" for those emojis. So im looking for newest version of sammy keyboard and try all the things again...


----------



## tejaskadaskar (Nov 8, 2017)

Can I get a recovery flashable zip for iOS 11.2 emojis?


----------



## Haithamraid (Nov 8, 2017)

Whatsapp emojis?


----------



## paul222008 (Nov 9, 2017)

Facebook v2.0 perfectly working on nougat samsung s6 stock.[emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## troyer1234 (Nov 9, 2017)

RickyBush_ said:


> If it wasn't for the loyal people who keeps showing LOVE I wouldn't bother uploding this so you have those to thank! :highfive:
> 
> Notice:
> ★ To the developers who use my work please give the right credits
> ...

Click to collapse



Emojis are great
?????
but two problems
1. look at numbers they are weird
2.i cant put space between words


----------



## wewenk (Nov 10, 2017)

troyer1234 said:


> Emojis are great
> ?????
> but two problems
> 1. look at numbers they are weird
> 2.i cant put space between words

Click to collapse



Emojis font is additional font, supporting regular font.  NotoColorEmoji.ttf should not use for replacing regular font.


----------



## efsanevii (Nov 11, 2017)

s8 also didn't work on iOS,  please help bro


----------



## troyer1234 (Nov 12, 2017)

wewenk said:


> Emojis font is additional font, supporting regular font.  NotoColorEmoji.ttf should not use for replacing regular font.

Click to collapse



then what should I do?


----------



## wewenk (Nov 12, 2017)

troyer1234 said:


> then what should I do?

Click to collapse



Everytime you come to a thread, be sure you read first post carefully...

If you don't know what to do, read first post again.


----------



## Edytovar (Nov 14, 2017)

what app do i use for the permissions


----------



## BaraaModallal (Nov 14, 2017)

Error in parsing ios11 package,  downloaded it 4 times

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------

Nevermind, tried a different app for extraction


----------



## EstiR86 (Nov 15, 2017)

Edytovar said:


> what app do i use for the permissions

Click to collapse



MiXplorer is my favorite root file manager and it when you move the file to this stop it has the premissions needed for normal activities so just copy and paste.


----------



## Mario0550mg (Nov 15, 2017)

Thank you @RickyBush_, iOS 11.1 Beta2 working fine on Motorola XT1225 with the ROM ResurrectionRemix


----------



## AlvinAlsace (Nov 15, 2017)

BoHasssoN said:


> I just update the IOS emoji to 11.2
> 
> Full
> https://dl.dropbox.com/s/sq879rhkirf4zpj/AppleEmoji.11.2.Full.ttf?dl=0
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey... What exactly is updated on these? 11.2 final?


----------



## dedo1996 (Nov 15, 2017)

Ios 11.1 beta2 working perfectly on OnePlus2 with official Lineage14.1.

Thanks dev!!


----------



## troyer1234 (Nov 17, 2017)

troyer1234 said:


> then what should I do?

Click to collapse



Having rooted my phone and flashing zip, it works fine on Honor 4c


----------



## UserNew69 (Nov 18, 2017)

doulc said:


> I can't look at it like this. I just can't, this is very bad.
> If another samsung user use that icon send in message example then it will be blank.
> 
> Please check all the unique code and add it back using stock emoji for example instead of leave it blank. I saw someone did this before example he added ios emoji so we could look at ios emoji from non ios device. There are lot of Samsung user out there, so please add it back.

Click to collapse



I had the same problem, but I install iFont and choose change font and select the same emoji font that I have in system/font and ready, some doubts, tell me on DM
I don't speak english very well but I can help you ?


----------



## cityemergency911 (Nov 20, 2017)

*Uh, it's just me or what?*

The ios beta 2 doesn't have the number and latest gender like zombie, fairy, count dracula in my phone. When i extract the ttf file it does show skin colour and gender emoji, but they just doesn't show in my phone. ??????


----------



## BaraaModallal (Nov 20, 2017)

cityemergency911 said:


> The ios beta 2 doesn't have the number and latest gender like zombie, fairy, count dracula in my phone. When i extract the ttf file it does show skin colour and gender emoji, but they just doesn't show in my phone. ??????

Click to collapse



Do you mean that your phone can't read them? Or you can't type them?
If you can't type them, then that's the keyboard's problem, not the emoji package.
The keyboard hasn't added these emojis yet.
Try GBoard "Google Keyboard", you'll find all missing emojis there.


----------



## cityemergency911 (Nov 20, 2017)

BaraaModallal said:


> Do you mean that your phone can't read them? Or you can't type them?
> If you can't type them, then that's the keyboard's problem, not the emoji package.
> The keyboard hasn't added these emojis yet.
> Try GBoard "Google Keyboard", you'll find all missing emojis there.

Click to collapse



I am indeed using GBoard, and im running android M. Is tha the problem that im using android 6.0.1? Do you can type for example dracula in male or female?


----------



## BaraaModallal (Nov 20, 2017)

cityemergency911 said:


> I am indeed using GBoard, and im running android M. Is tha the problem that im using android 6.0.1? Do you can type for example dracula in male or female?

Click to collapse



I think that's an android thing, I could type Dracula, but it shows stock Dracula + gender + skin color instead of a female dracula, i'm also using 7.1.1 Nougat so i don't think it's any different from yours.
Example in attachment


----------



## cityemergency911 (Nov 20, 2017)

BaraaModallal said:


> I think that's an android thing, I could type Dracula, but it shows stock Dracula + gender + skin color instead of a female dracula, i'm also using 7.1.1 Nougat so i don't think it's any different from yours.
> Example in attachment

Click to collapse



Oh okay, and wow my genie just change it's gender from female to male how can i change that. I know, but i prefer female than male genie though?


----------



## UserNew69 (Nov 21, 2017)

cityemergency911 said:


> Oh okay, and wow my genie just change it's gender from female to male how can i change that. I know, but i prefer female than male genie though

Click to collapse



??*♀??*♂??*♀??*♂?*♂??*♀?*♂?*♀??*♂??*♀??*♂


----------



## Still_living714 (Nov 21, 2017)

My gf has the latest iOS update but still can't see the new emojis. Does it have anything to do with different platforms or only can we see them?...


----------



## UserNew69 (Nov 21, 2017)

Still_living714 said:


> My gf has the latest iOS update but still can't see the new emojis. Does it have anything to do with different platforms or only can we see them?...

Click to collapse



Take a SS pls and I do not think it has anything to do


----------



## ctindell1981 (Nov 21, 2017)

I can't search for the new iOS 11 emoji within Gboard. The Emojis do show up from emojipedia and I can send them by copy and pasting. I can not search them though. Any ideas?

---------- Post added at 06:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 AM ----------




BaraaModallal said:


> Do you mean that your phone can't read them? Or you can't type them?
> If you can't type them, then that's the keyboard's problem, not the emoji package.
> The keyboard hasn't added these emojis yet.
> Try GBoard "Google Keyboard", you'll find all missing emojis there.

Click to collapse



I can't see the new emojis with Gboard. Running nougat on Galaxy j7


----------



## myefox.it (Nov 22, 2017)

*iphone6 plus is good to update ios11.1?*

hi, dear all
i want to ask if it is good to update to be the IOS11.1 system for iphone6 plus? if can update, where i can use the emoji?

thank you for answering


----------



## cityemergency911 (Nov 22, 2017)

myefox.it said:


> hi, dear all
> i want to ask if it is good to update to be the IOS11.1 system for iphone6 plus? if can update, where i can use the emoji?
> 
> thank you for answering

Click to collapse



What do you talking about? iPhone 6 of course does supports iOS 11

---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------

Um, ✍ this one doesnt show like ios emoji , and some symbol too like ⚠☢ etc☣. Well i think it's because gboard still not support unicode 10? Anyway, **** it though ?? I'mma get that overprice glass someday.


----------



## Mahdiw.grb (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks for the hard work?
Would u mind porting WhatsApp new emoji style? Its much more neat compared to ios 11 and others...


----------



## geoswat (Nov 28, 2017)

whatsapp emoji is the best


----------



## wewenk (Nov 30, 2017)

It will be a christmast gift, i guess ?


----------



## yan_saputra (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi my bro @RickyBush_ & friends ... Is there any plan of addition of emoji hamburger in ios v11.1 / v11.2 / v11.3 final possible? ???

Oh yeah, i see someone by showing emoji ios with eye one (Minion) where i can get it bro? ?

Thanks in advance. ?


----------



## Psych0t1c20 (Dec 1, 2017)

I have a request. I'll pay for this. Can somebody copy all of Facebooks new emojis over the ios 11 ones EXCEPT for the yellow emoji faces?


----------



## mohitmittal (Dec 2, 2017)

Those who have Non Rooted Devices and want to try Ios Emoji, Here is the link . Its working fine with all emoji Use Google Keyboard 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/nj999s2l259s3ta/emoji_font_ios11.ttf


----------



## Bhabe143? (Dec 2, 2017)

Sir I've tried the SamsungOreo but there's some bugs? Like the text, there's no spaces. . .they've been like "meetmeinmontgomery". . .is there anything to fix this Sir? Much appreciate if give response. . .thank you..


----------



## josianjehu (Dec 2, 2017)

Help i have a samsung s7 rooged and idk how to install them i put the modded ttf inside fonts and then took my notoColorEmoji.ttf and renamed it to SamsungColorEmoji.ttf and put it in the folder and when i restart i have normal android emojis not the samsung ones and not the ios ones i want the ios ones what do i do?


----------



## wrongitdoo (Dec 2, 2017)

josianjehu said:


> Help i have a samsung s7 rooged and idk how to install them i put the modded ttf inside fonts and then took my notoColorEmoji.ttf and renamed it to SamsungColorEmoji.ttf and put it in the folder and when i restart i have normal android emojis not the samsung ones and not the ios ones i want the ios ones what do i do?

Click to collapse



You may need to change the permission settings. Enter the octal code to 0644 and restart again. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ezayswift217 (Dec 3, 2017)

*thank you*

if your keyboard not showing new emoji. that causes your keyboard not included all emoji
search on google "emoji copy" that will showing all unicode 10 emoji 
???????


----------



## sgs4lover (Dec 5, 2017)

mohitmittal said:


> Those who have Non Rooted Devices and want to try Ios Emoji, Here is the link . Its working fine with all emoji Use Google Keyboard
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/nj999s2l259s3ta/emoji_font_ios11.ttf

Click to collapse



Thank you 10000xs...this is literally the only reason I root my phone(just scared of bricking it so I haven't tried yet) after 2 hours I found this board im just making sure we still change the og ttf file correct? 
Thanks again


----------



## cityemergency911 (Dec 6, 2017)

mohitmittal said:


> Those who have Non Rooted Devices and want to try Ios Emoji, Here is the link . Its working fine with all emoji Use Google Keyboard
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/nj999s2l259s3ta/emoji_font_ios11.ttf

Click to collapse



How to use this?


----------



## Rio54 (Dec 6, 2017)

iOS 11.2 is out and some emojis were changed.


----------



## lightninbug (Dec 6, 2017)

cityemergency911 said:


> How to use this?

Click to collapse



+1 how to use? I'm now on an unrooted v30


----------



## eRalf (Dec 7, 2017)

Hello how can we have the missing flags (like Reunion etc) ? Please


----------



## quinciebee (Dec 8, 2017)

Just reading through the last 25 or so pages of this thread, I've come to the conclusion that the majority of user that post are giant d-bags. All y'all do is ask/demand things, and you think just because you put a please in front or a thank you afterward, it's perfectly okay. Some of y'all don't even bother reading and expect answers to be spoon-fed to you, because you couldn't take two seconds to search the thread before posting a redundant question. Developers have lives outside of XDA, and they don't live to serve at your every whim. I wasn't the biggest fan of @RickyBush_ when he left the thread, but now I definitely understand why. 

@RickyBush_ thank you for your work, I absolutely love using your Facebook emojis.


----------



## MohRez (Dec 9, 2017)

@RickyBush_

hi
tnx for your works

please make ttf file of New WhatsApp Emojis


----------



## sebastassara (Dec 11, 2017)

Ahmad.S9675 said:


> @RickyBush_
> 
> hi
> tnx for your works
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes pleaseee! do a ttf of latest whatsapp emojis!!!  @RickyBush_


----------



## MineGamer14939 (Dec 13, 2017)

*Just a little question*

If I understood it correctly: if flashed, the zip package just replaces the emoji files on the phone and not the numbers or the font itself!?

Would be great if someone could provide me with an answer. Thanks in advance


----------



## lightninbug (Dec 13, 2017)

MineGamer14939 said:


> If I understood it correctly: if flashed, the zip package just replaces the emoji files on the phone and not the numbers or the font itself!?
> 
> Would be great if someone could provide me with an answer. Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Yes, these are emoji... Have you seen fonts mentioned ANYWHERE in this thread??.. ?


----------



## vyvy (Dec 14, 2017)

great @RickyBush_


----------



## ammarhmzi (Dec 19, 2017)

*ios 11 emoji*

ios 11 emoji is amazing but can you also add ios 11 "s font (San Francisco)  :crying:



RickyBush_ said:


> [URL=http://imgur.com/FwZPHnr]
> 
> [/URL]
> My Snap if you want to add/talk to me! RickyBush_555 ?
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## koolicecream (Dec 23, 2017)

Can you provide me pngs plz..? Of ios 11.2


----------



## koolicecream (Dec 24, 2017)

mohitmittal said:


> Those who have Non Rooted Devices and want to try Ios Emoji, Here is the link . Its working fine with all emoji Use Google Keyboard
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/nj999s2l259s3ta/emoji_font_ios11.ttf

Click to collapse



Hello... Can you provide me pngs zip of ios 11.1 or 11.2

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------




Pamwamba said:


> Okay, I found a software to do it ...
> But the emojis  that are on the apk file aren't well named ... the red heart is named e2399.png instead of uni2764.png, so I can't rename 1 by 1 the 2500 emojis

Click to collapse



Hello, 

Can you provide me all emojis png...? I really need it... U have of ios 11.2 or 11.1 right.? So can you plz provide?


----------



## Naprolitan (Dec 24, 2017)

*Emojis iOS 11.2*

Hi, i've updated flashable emoji font for iOS 11.2 for All Android & Samsung versions :
Flashable version (via TWRP or other)

- For SAMSUNG ONLY :
https://mega.nz/#!ZrxSUR6D!zS-iL-i_AC3JNdBHli5qpemb_o1vqWaVpMTh2isndCI

- For All Android EXCEPT SAMSUNG :
https://mega.nz/#!5rgShDaJ!EnYUMjyGO2Fi00bDXbU1tH0YM4DftYshRQHm8NEBvgI

(tested on Galaxy s7)

Emoji font is named "SamsungColorEmoji.ttf", but all other Android models have "NotoColorEmoji.ttf", that's why I made 2 versions. Enjoy !


----------



## yan_saputra (Dec 25, 2017)

Naprolitan said:


> Hi, i've updated flashable emoji font for iOS 11.2 for All Android & Samsung versions :
> Flashable version (via TWRP or other)
> 
> - For SAMSUNG ONLY :
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks in advance for Update My Bro @Naprolitan... ?????

Best Regard,

(Simple Tester from Asus ZF2 Lovers).


----------



## Still_living714 (Dec 25, 2017)

Naprolitan said:


> Hi, i've updated flashable emoji font for iOS 11.2 for All Android & Samsung versions :
> Flashable version (via TWRP or other)
> 
> - For SAMSUNG ONLY :
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you happen to have links to other site? Mega doesn't want to download through app or website


----------



## moonchild (Dec 25, 2017)

Still_living714 said:


> Do you happen to have links to other site? Mega doesn't want to download through app or website

Click to collapse



Try desktop version


----------



## deano321 (Dec 25, 2017)

Can someone tell me how to reverse this flashed file?


----------



## Rio54 (Dec 25, 2017)

Naprolitan said:


> Hi, i've updated flashable emoji font for iOS 11.2 for All Android & Samsung versions :
> Flashable version (via TWRP or other)
> 
> - For SAMSUNG ONLY :
> ...

Click to collapse



So many emojis are missing genders and skin tones, like the Fairy, Sauna, Mermaid, Vampire, Zombie, Hiker, and SO MANY OTHERS.


----------



## xda_rasor (Dec 26, 2017)

Rio54 said:


> So many emojis are missing genders and skin tones, like the Fairy, Sauna, Mermaid, Vampire, Zombie, Hiker, and SO MANY OTHERS.

Click to collapse



It's true.


----------



## deano321 (Dec 26, 2017)

*Can you tell me how to reverse this flashed file?*

Cause when I try to deroot my phone cannot open any apps requireing a keyboard


----------



## KacaTuk (Jan 4, 2018)

k_vki said:


> Try desktop version

Click to collapse



Not worked in mobile browser,  need another, normal filesharing


----------



## moonchild (Jan 4, 2018)

KacaTuk said:


> Not worked in mobile browser, need another, normal filesharing

Click to collapse



In mobile chrome try desktop version.
I have successfully downloaded through that


----------



## kvts (Jan 4, 2018)

rickybush_ said:


> if it wasn't for the loyal people who keeps showing love i wouldn't bother uploding this so you have those to thank! :highfive:
> 
> notice:
> ★ to the developers who use my work please give the right credits
> ...

Click to collapse



want a update .it doesn't have male versions of elf etc. And some emojis are not included.please give update.


----------



## EstiR86 (Jan 4, 2018)

kvts said:


> want a update .it doesn't have male versions of elf etc. And some emojis are not included.please give update.

Click to collapse



This is exceedingly rude


----------



## hanschke (Jan 7, 2018)

does it work with pixel 2 xl because of the a and b slot?


----------



## Magno1 (Jan 11, 2018)

Please add flashable zip


----------



## HankMcCoyX (Jan 13, 2018)

Hello, would it be possible for you to get the latest Samsung Oreo Beta 5 emojis?

Thanks!


----------



## bobberx (Jan 15, 2018)

hi, i installed the notocoloremoji.ttf iOS 11 version with app called MIUI Custom Font Installer (without root)...
the emoji shown but the text looks messy without spacing, and the space button not function so all text written "JustLikeThis"
and the number font changed to emoji number, not regular font number. any solutions? maybe merged MIUI default font and iOS emoji?
 thanks


----------



## wewenk (Jan 16, 2018)

bobberx said:


> hi, i installed the notocoloremoji.ttf iOS 11 version with app called MIUI Custom Font Installer (without root)...
> the emoji shown but the text looks messy without spacing, and the space button not function so all text written "JustLikeThis"
> and the number font changed to emoji number, not regular font number. any solutions? maybe merged MIUI default font and iOS emoji?
> thanks

Click to collapse



Please all stop this madness...
This is emoji font thread.. not custom font thread.
Please read the first post of this thread on how to use this emoji font.

?????


----------



## ashleypineda21034 (Jan 17, 2018)

Ok


----------



## x_prinsesjuhh_x (Jan 18, 2018)

No wroked


----------



## geoswat (Jan 27, 2018)

They are very outdated, I do not recommend installing them, the effort is appreciated but today is not recommended.


----------



## saahilj (Jan 29, 2018)

geoswat said:


> They are very outdated, I do not recommend installing them, the effort is appreciated but today is not recommended.

Click to collapse



Wrong, they are constantly being updated by OP so why hate?


----------



## Rocho Tricks (Jan 30, 2018)

geoswat said:


> They are very outdated, I do not recommend installing them, the effort is appreciated but today is not recommended.

Click to collapse



Sir, go find them where they are updated, do not be bothering here please.


----------



## MyOnlineAccount (Jan 30, 2018)

I don't understand the last two steps for Samsung, are there two files I need to change in System?


----------



## wewenk (Feb 3, 2018)

MyOnlineAccount said:


> I don't understand the last two steps for Samsung, are there two files I need to change in System?

Click to collapse



Just change notocoloremoji.ttf to samsungcoloremoji.ttf


----------



## MyOnlineAccount (Feb 5, 2018)

Gives me a "No item named" notification. Any idea?


----------



## lightninbug (Feb 7, 2018)

With all the tips from this thread I am now using the latest 11 Unicode emoji. Thanks Ricky for all the tips and help


----------



## Reaywen (Feb 7, 2018)

Need root or not asap I will flash it in my phone that not rooted


----------



## ongxa (Feb 8, 2018)

lightninbug said:


> With all the tips from this thread I am now using the latest 11 Unicode emoji. Thanks Ricky for all the tips and help

Click to collapse



May I ask what keyboard are you using? Because I missed alot of emojis when using Touchpal, Swype , and Gboard when installed ios emojis. Thank You


----------



## sjcali566 (Feb 8, 2018)

Even though I downloaded the new ios 11.1 beta 2 emoji pack and copied it over to /system/fonts, permissions were good, rebooted and I'm still not seeing the new emojis either. Any suggestions??


----------



## sjcali566 (Feb 8, 2018)

lightninbug said:


> With all the tips from this thread I am now using the latest 11 Unicode emoji. Thanks Ricky for all the tips and help

Click to collapse



How were you able to get the new emoji v11.0 2018 on your phone? Thx


----------



## lightninbug (Feb 8, 2018)

sjcali566 said:


> How were you able to get the new emoji v11.0 2018 on your phone? Thx

Click to collapse



By reading the thread and teaching myself, and NOT demanding work from the OP. @RickyBush_


----------



## amin318 (Feb 9, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> FaceBook test
> 
> FaceBook 2.2
> 
> Let me know if there's any bugs [emoji6]

Click to collapse


@BoHasssoN Can u make a version of this font without numbers?
I really love facebook emojis
Would you do us a favor and remove the numbers pleeeeease?[emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## hanschke (Feb 9, 2018)

hope to see the new ones soon  I have done now a pixel 2 zip file and I am happy


----------



## wewenk (Feb 10, 2018)

lightninbug said:


> With all the tips from this thread I am now using the latest 11 Unicode emoji. Thanks Ricky for all the tips and help

Click to collapse



?????


----------



## lleennaaxxcc (Feb 10, 2018)

Vug7gg

Sent from my HTC One X9 using XDA Labs


----------



## NagasakiGG (Feb 12, 2018)

Somehow I can't install EmojiDex on my iPhone, tho the other works. Is the file damaged?


----------



## Haydar1220 (Feb 13, 2018)

*Problem with numbers*

I Have flashed this on lollipop 5.1 
I think there is a problem with numbers ? , numbers appear in white color in the web with wide spaces ,
What should I do ?


----------



## wewenk (Feb 13, 2018)

Haydar1220 said:


> I Have flashed this on lollipop 5.1
> I think there is a problem with numbers ? , numbers appear in white color in the web with wide spaces ,
> What should I do ?

Click to collapse



What did you do to flash it?


----------



## RickyBush_ (Feb 13, 2018)

Damn Samsung killed it with this update! ???

https://emojipedia.org/samsung/
https://blog.emojipedia.org/samsung-experience-9-0-emoji-changelog/

beta 9.0 ????


----------



## lightninbug (Feb 13, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> Damn Samsung killed it with this update! ???
> 
> https://emojipedia.org/samsung/
> https://blog.emojipedia.org/samsung-experience-9-0-emoji-changelog/

Click to collapse



All you had to do was ask. I've had them for a couple weeks now.


----------



## iGamesMaximus (Feb 14, 2018)

I share with you the emojis of samsung experience 9.0:d


----------



## paul222008 (Feb 14, 2018)

lightninbug said:


> All you had to do was ask. I've had them for a couple weeks now.

Click to collapse



Does this works on oreo?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haydar1220 (Feb 14, 2018)

wewenk said:


> What did you do to flash it?

Click to collapse



I'm sorry it was a problem by me and I have fixed it...
But now .. the new emojis look like IOS , that's ok ..
But the old ones still in the old style ! The HTC style ..
Need help please ?


----------



## wewenk (Feb 14, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> Damn Samsung killed it with this update! ???
> 
> https://emojipedia.org/samsung/
> https://blog.emojipedia.org/samsung-experience-9-0-emoji-changelog/
> ...

Click to collapse



Lovely :laugh:

?????

I love it


----------



## wewenk (Feb 14, 2018)

Long live and prosper ??


----------



## noam_ha (Feb 14, 2018)

Microsoft updated some of their emoji on the latest Windows build (public release in April). is there a way to automatically create a notocoloremoji file from the windows font?


----------



## ongxa (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi All :
I don't know why my Emojis Icons in Gboard are very small. Is there a way to make the Emojis Icons big ? Or they are just like that ? Any help, please. Thank You.

View attachment 4419892
View attachment 4419893


----------



## twenty2211 (Feb 17, 2018)

hey, im interesting with this mod
i have mi a1 with magisk installed
i want to install this mod from the magisk
and i have some question
1. if i install this mod from the magisk, should i backup the current emoji font in my android?


----------



## dianaromo (Feb 17, 2018)

How do you guys do it I can't can someone help me please


----------



## Aijen (Feb 17, 2018)

twenty2211 said:


> hey, im interesting with this mod
> i have mi a1 with magisk installed
> i want to install this mod from the magisk
> and i have some question
> 1. if i install this mod from the magisk, should i backup the current emoji font in my android?

Click to collapse



This need flash it through recovery....this isn't a Magisk Module, and yes need backup your concurrent emoji

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 PM ----------




dianaromo said:


> How do you guys do it I can't can someone help me please

Click to collapse



Just flash it through your custom recovery


----------



## mihirshah+1 (Feb 18, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> If it wasn't for the loyal people who keeps showing LOVE I wouldn't bother uploding this so you have those to thank! :highfive:
> 
> Notice:
> ★ To the developers who use my work please give the right credits
> ...

Click to collapse



Does it works on miui Lollipop version i hate the Lp emoji


----------



## wewenk (Feb 18, 2018)

mihirshah+1 said:


> Does it works on miui Lollipop version i hate the Lp emoji

Click to collapse



Yes it does..  I'm using it on Meizu M2 Note with Flyme 6 Android Lollipop


----------



## ikromy (Feb 19, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> Damn Samsung killed it with this update! ???
> 
> https://emojipedia.org/samsung/
> https://blog.emojipedia.org/samsung-experience-9-0-emoji-changelog/
> ...

Click to collapse



bro, is this original from samsung?


----------



## RickyBush_ (Feb 19, 2018)

Added some new ninja turtle emojis if there's any TMNT fans here ?



Click ?
???


----------



## @[email protected] (Feb 19, 2018)

ikromy said:


> bro, is this original from samsung?

Click to collapse



Hello, zip in this link is wrong!


Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mya7878 (Feb 20, 2018)

The application is too cool


----------



## _lucx_ (Feb 20, 2018)

It was working perfectly until I switched to a different Rom.

Previous Rom:
Resurrection Remix 5.8.5
Android 7.1.2
Root: Magisk

Current Rom:
AOSP (Treble)
Android 8.0
Root: phh's SuperUser

Device: STF-L09

It would be so great if you could make it work on this Rom because I really loved this app!


Sent from my Honor 9 using XDA Labs


----------



## Roi007leaf (Feb 21, 2018)

_lucx_ said:


> It was working perfectly until I switched to a different Rom.
> 
> Previous Rom:
> Resurrection Remix 5.8.5
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to install stericson busybox


----------



## _lucx_ (Feb 21, 2018)

Roi007leaf said:


> Try to install stericson busybox

Click to collapse



Installed but still doesn't work. :/

Sent from my Honor 9 using XDA Labs


----------



## Roi007leaf (Feb 21, 2018)

_lucx_ said:


> Installed but still doesn't work. :/

Click to collapse



That means phh's SuperUser doesn't do its job, switch to magisk or supersu


----------



## _lucx_ (Feb 21, 2018)

Roi007leaf said:


> That means phh's SuperUser doesn't do its job, switch to magisk or supersu

Click to collapse



Isn't supported on that Rom yet. The poor support of the Honor 9 is so bad.  Anyway, thanks for your help though

Sent from my Honor 9 using XDA Labs


----------



## _lucx_ (Feb 21, 2018)

Does anyone know where the app downloads those emoji files? If so I could just try replacing the NotoColorEmoji.ttf.

Sent from my Honor 9 using XDA Labs


----------



## thewelt1 (Feb 25, 2018)

Tried putting new oreo emoji on ironman n8 port to no joy...?? really wanted these as seen them on new oreo beta rom on s7 edge..

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------




iGamesMaximus said:


> I share with you the emojis of samsung experience 9.0:d

Click to collapse



Tried putting these on ironman note 8 port but didnt work...any reason why this could be thanks...?


----------



## muka.jamban (Mar 1, 2018)

Hello, I'm using Android Oreo emojis on Nougat (LOS 14.1). I've edited the font XML (while the fallback font is not found yet), but as you can see at the attachment, this bug is appeared.

But, if I revert back the font XML, that bug is gone but some symbols like frown face are not converted to the emoji. :silly:

So I'm sticking with the edited font XML. Any advices or solutions?

Appreciate every help from you.


----------



## tejaskadaskar (Mar 3, 2018)

The Samsung experience 9 emojis flashable zip is giving error in twrp.Please can you fix it?
Thank you.


----------



## AJ (Mar 6, 2018)

Does it work on stock pixel rom ?


----------



## Kasinel (Mar 6, 2018)

AEX rom, magisk root, i cant install emoji manual or flash, when I install emoji manual in folder menager in twrp, i dont see any change


----------



## bobo_15 (Mar 6, 2018)

Any update for the iOS one?


----------



## BoHasssoN (Mar 18, 2018)

I just add the new emoji 

ttf file full
https://www.dropbox.com/s/sq879rhkirf4zpj/AppleEmoji.11.2.Full.ttf?dl=1


ttf file nonumbers
https://www.dropbox.com/s/spmfwkbyk9kv1qw/AppleEmoji.11.2.NoNumbers.ttf?dl=1

Hwt for Huawei Phones
https://www.dropbox.com/s/80hhjbqdpdyxjbe/Obsidian With AppleEmoji.hwt?dl=1


Apk for the new samsung phones
S8,s8plus,s9,s9plus,note8 and more
https://www.dropbox.com/s/kgbz6za1ha3ew47/IOSEmoji-BoHasssoN_1.0.apk?dl=1


Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ascarnold (Mar 21, 2018)

BoHasssoN said:


> I just add the new emoji
> 
> ttf file full
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/sq879rhkirf4zpj/AppleEmoji.11.2.Full.ttf?dl=1
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm using your 11.2 version but it has no difference with the 11.1 version, like in this site https://blog.emojipedia.org/ios-11-2-emoji-changelog/


----------



## amin318 (Mar 23, 2018)

BoHasssoN said:


> I just add the new emoji
> 
> Hwt for Huawei Phones
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/80hhjbqdpdyxjbe/Obsidian With AppleEmoji.hwt?dl=1
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you please make an Huawei version of facebook 2.2 emojis?? Pleeeeease


----------



## Joe333x (Mar 24, 2018)

Kasinel said:


> AEX rom, magisk root, i cant install emoji manual or flash, when I install emoji manual in folder menager in twrp, i dont see any change

Click to collapse



Are you remembering to change permissions after copying the file?


----------



## Nicolejhall1993 (Mar 24, 2018)

Hey, I hate to be a bother, but I grabbed the 11.2 version, replaced the older emoji file I was using before (renamed it and all), permissions are all correct, but I'm still not seeing all emojis. :/  ?? ?? Have no idea what these are, they're blank to me. I'm also unsure of what keyboard I need to be using now. I'm using Google keyboard but I think the modded ones are out of date now.

---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------

XDA isn't allowing me to edit. -_-

Wanted to change my post that I can see the pointing finger emoji.... just used that as an indicator to point to the emojis I CAN'T see. ?


----------



## RickyBush_ (Mar 24, 2018)

Yo what phone would you guys recommend under £300 ?? I'm really in need of a new phone as I'm still using my 4 year old note 3 ?☠?  but can't be paying Samsungs prices anymore ?

Bigger the phone the better ??

What phone do you all use!? ??


The Redmi Note 5 pro looks pretty good for the price does anyone recommend it! Or is there better ??


----------



## paul222008 (Mar 25, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> Yo what phone would you guys recommend under £300 [emoji848]? I'm really in need of a new phone as I'm still using my 4 year old note 3 [emoji88][emoji879][emoji23]  but can't be paying Samsungs prices anymore ?
> 
> Bigger the phone the better [emoji4][emoji12]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xiaomi MI A1 budget phone [emoji16]

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wewenk (Mar 25, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> Yo what phone would you guys recommend under £300 ?? I'm really in need of a new phone as I'm still using my 4 year old note 3 ?

Click to collapse


----------



## Gurkanwal Chauhan (Mar 25, 2018)

wewenk said:


> RickyBush_ said:
> 
> 
> > Yo what phone would you guys recommend under £300 ?? I'm really in need of a new phone as I'm still using my 4 year old note 3 ?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## badkhid._ (Mar 28, 2018)

I didn't get it at all


----------



## hosseinito (Mar 28, 2018)

Guys, whatsapp emojis ported???


----------



## RickyBush_ (Mar 28, 2018)

hosseinito said:


> Guys, whatsapp emojis ported???

Click to collapse



Nope ? The thread would get updated all the time if people supported the work that goes into it but unfortunately that doesn't happen so I just don't bother wasting my time anymore sorry ?


I've left the thread open so people can help each other  ?


----------



## tiriix (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi ! 
I use iOS 11.1 emoji, i'm on Gboard, I have all the Emojis no problem at this point and thank you about that ! But my Gboard search bar does not work for the Emojis  it says "search data emoji unavailable". Someone can help me please ?


----------



## MohRez (Apr 4, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> Damn Samsung killed it with this update! ???
> 
> https://emojipedia.org/samsung/
> https://blog.emojipedia.org/samsung-experience-9-0-emoji-changelog/
> ...

Click to collapse



it gives error !

can not flash it


----------



## clt7cn (Apr 5, 2018)

thanks working?


----------



## Aijen (Apr 5, 2018)

Ahmad.S9675 said:


> it gives error !
> 
> can not flash it

Click to collapse



Its the same but fix it  check it...

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Jl1jL2-xeM32EKQRHUra-zc2gFGVQhcD/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## MohRez (Apr 5, 2018)

Aijen said:


> Its the same but fix it  check it...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Jl1jL2-xeM32EKQRHUra-zc2gFGVQhcD/view?usp=drivesdk

Click to collapse



it needs permission !

---------- Post added at 02:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------




RickyBush_ said:


> Nope ? The thread would get updated all the time if people supported the work that goes into it but unfortunately that doesn't happen so I just don't bother wasting my time anymore sorry ?
> 
> 
> I've left the thread open so people can help each other

Click to collapse



our support is with money or sharing ?!


----------



## JoshwaDroid (Apr 9, 2018)

Ahmad.S9675 said:


> it needs permission !
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Money


----------



## zeezu541 (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi guys im trying to get the new ios emojis but i dont know how, any suggestions? 


Like these >??
11.2 emojis
Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Edit: 11.2 emojis?


----------



## Augustin79 (Apr 17, 2018)

zeezu541 said:


> Hi guys im trying to get the new ios emojis but i dont know how, any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Like these >??
> ...

Click to collapse




Are you rooted with TWRP?


----------



## zeezu541 (Apr 17, 2018)

Augustin79 said:


> Are you rooted with TWRP?

Click to collapse



Yup

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Augustin79 (Apr 17, 2018)

zeezu541 said:


> Yup

Click to collapse




This is what I use, simply flash it in TWRP

Not sure it's the newest, but it has those you used as example


----------



## zeezu541 (Apr 17, 2018)

Augustin79 said:


> This is what I use, simply flash it in TWRP

Click to collapse



Thanks but is the one thats already in the app because i have that downloaded

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## kashif3242 (Apr 17, 2018)

*thanka nice*

android user bingo thanks all develpers


----------



## Sophie Zwerenz (Apr 17, 2018)

✌


----------



## Nutella_iq (Apr 20, 2018)

I want emoji samsung 7 place zip


----------



## rimrmdn123 (Apr 21, 2018)

I want emoji iphone


----------



## tavarusjamale (Apr 23, 2018)

I want iphone emojis


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 25, 2018)

I build my own emoji ttf with carrier logos and some WhatsApp emoji![emoji39]


Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 25, 2018)

Look the carrier! I can give all users the flashable zip when Ricky give me the rights to post here!

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sobediny (Apr 25, 2018)

emoji is my favorite tool.


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 25, 2018)

OK, here are the link to the font file!
-Some WhatsApp emoji inside.
-Some carrier logos inside
See Screenshots post above,  more WhatsApp emoji comes I do this step by step...

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1SewBIT0sV3VrmoArjQpURoS-C9vZEFuj/view?usp=drivesdk

Have fun!!!!

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00235 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hey @RickyBush_

Your Emojis are so awesome. But so sad to see you abandon the project. Any chance of you returning??


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 26, 2018)

SnapDrag910 said:


> Hey @RickyBush_
> 
> Your Emojis are so awesome. But so sad to see you abandon the project. Any chance of you returning??

Click to collapse



Yes donate him!! It's a hard work to build the fontfiles and need a lot time....

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MohRez (May 3, 2018)

@[email protected] said:


> OK, here are the link to the font file!
> -Some WhatsApp emoji inside.
> -Some carrier logos inside
> See Screenshots post above,  more WhatsApp emoji comes I do this step by step...
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks

but some emojis are for ios and some are for whatsapps

can you fix it?


----------



## GustavoCora (May 12, 2018)

Someone know why I can't change emojis gender?
Always show the female emojis with gender symbol.


----------



## Gurkanwal Chauhan (May 16, 2018)

GustavoCora said:


> Someone know why I can't change emojis gender?
> Always show the female emojis with gender symbol.

Click to collapse



Try using gboard


----------



## sweetjones1 (May 20, 2018)

Is this project abandoned how can I donate


----------



## xxkikophonexx (May 22, 2018)

*Hello, can you make a ios 11.1 beta 2 .itz file for vivo please?*

Hello, can you make a ios 11.1 beta 2 .itz file for vivo please?


----------



## MohRez (May 27, 2018)

@RickyBush_

hi

where is nougat Emojis ?!


----------



## hanschke (Jun 1, 2018)

https://stadt-bremerhaven.de/unicode-11-62-neue-emojis-kommen/


----------



## sebastassara (Jun 5, 2018)

Possible to update emojis to iOS 12?


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jun 7, 2018)

Android P beta 2 (unicode 11)



Click ?
??????

paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI​


----------



## bryanngapopala (Jun 7, 2018)

it always shows me a copy failed error. help


----------



## ongxa (Jun 8, 2018)

Emojis iOS 12 should be very nice lol, Thank you for your work. Much appreciated bro.


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jun 8, 2018)

ongxa said:


> Emojis iOS 12 should be very nice lol, Thank you for your work. Much appreciated bro.

Click to collapse



Yep can't wait iOS are the best emojis out too bad this project is in a deep coma so won't be seeing any new updates here ?


----------



## ongxa (Jun 8, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> Yep can't wait iOS are the best emojis out too bad this project is in a deep coma so won't be seeing any new updates here ?

Click to collapse



Hahaha, Maybe The project will be recover soon AFTER the coma. In life, sometimes the miracle will happen. Never know, I still have the hope


----------



## JoshwaDroid (Jun 8, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> Android P beta 2 (unicode 11)
> 
> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=746163614322269265
> Use Gboard to see the new emoijs!
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats great, but here I get a non colored "white shadow" of the emojis, I don't know. Maybe android version(5.0.1 lollipop)??

All other fonts always worked great, and thanks for your hard work, you are the only one getting the fonts of emojis, everyone should talk about you. Peace ✌.


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jun 8, 2018)

JoshwaDroid said:


> Thats great, but here I get a non colored "white shadow" of the emojis, I don't know. Maybe android version(5.0.1 lollipop)??
> 
> All other fonts always worked great, and thanks for your hard work, you are the only one getting the fonts of emojis, everyone should talk about you. Peace .

Click to collapse




I'm getting it on marshmallow also dono what's up with it Googles error I guess can anyone else confirm this!? 

I know it works on nugget so dono if it only works on 7.x.x onwards  ??



wewenk said:


> Confirmed, not working on Lollipop
> 
> It's about time for me to get a new phone LOL

Click to collapse



Sucks it doesn't work ??
Yeah I need a new phone almost have had mine for 5 years ???


----------



## wewenk (Jun 10, 2018)

Confirmed, not working on Lollipop

It's about time for me to get a new phone LOL



RickyBush_ said:


> Sucks it doesn't work ??
> Yeah I need a new phone almost have had mine for 5 years ???

Click to collapse



LOL... Somebody please help so this thread alive ???


----------



## Topaz8 (Jun 17, 2018)

*Unicode 11.2?*



RickyBush_ said:


> [URL=http://imgur.com/FwZPHnr]
> 
> [/URL]
> My Snap if you want to add/talk to me! RickyBush_555 ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have the latest versions with Unicode 11.2??


----------



## Gurkanwal Chauhan (Jun 21, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> Yep can't wait iOS are the best emojis out too bad this project is in a deep coma so won't be seeing any new updates here ?

Click to collapse



Start snapchat streak.

Gurkanwal_c

I send a snap everyday.


----------



## FullConf (Jun 23, 2018)

*Android P beta 2* are actually *iOS* emojies?

I've installed the Android P beta 2 emojies (rooted samsung phone) and I see iOS Apple emojies.







And some of those emojies don't even show. Is there a fix?


----------



## guestx00126 (Jun 26, 2018)

Thank You.


----------



## Mscreams (Jun 26, 2018)

Is it possible to get these emoji please


----------



## guestx00126 (Jun 26, 2018)

Mscreams said:


> Is it possible to get these emoji please

Click to collapse



That's definitely possible.
First, try to find the original file of those Emojis.
Then, for whatever phone that you have, we can try to pretty much create a font file for it in the way your phone is set up.


----------



## ludmila baez (Jun 27, 2018)

Ludmi


----------



## guestx00126 (Jun 27, 2018)

ludmila baez said:


> Ludmi

Click to collapse



Reported. Wtf do u mean b1tch

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------




ludmila baez said:


> Ludmi

Click to collapse



U pretty much just made an account to post just to harass me? Get a life u ****ing loser.

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------




ludmila baez said:


> Ludmi

Click to collapse



**** u

---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------

**** u ludmi. U just barely made an account and all u did was write ludmi. Sorry guys but ban him. He a hacker who harasses me


----------



## JimZiii (Jul 9, 2018)

how do i open ttf files so that i could view the emojis in it and maybe even edit them


----------



## ShouLie (Jul 14, 2018)

Hello @RickyBush_  . I loved your work, it is phenomenal to have .ttf files for every device thanks to you! But samsung oreo beta .zip file cannot be flashed! And when i try to replace notocoloremoji file using es file manager all my emojis dissapears and bringing old notocoloremoji never fixes it. So i reflash ROM. I mean, please fix it. All other .zip s are easyly being flashed but on every device i have tried samsung emojis were never successully installed. I'm actually waiting for an update for samsung emojis  Just reply this comment at least.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2018)

Ayo dong bisa


----------



## hanschke (Jul 16, 2018)

https://stadt-bremerhaven.de/apple-mehr-als-70-neue-emoji-charaktere-mit-update/ apple do new fonts


----------



## Carla mae 26 (Jul 17, 2018)

Why it has no space for text when i applied this font??


----------



## galaxys (Jul 17, 2018)

^^Apple new fonts are cool


----------



## hanschke (Jul 18, 2018)

we need it for android or


----------



## ongxa (Jul 18, 2018)

Don't think that will happen here, bro.. The OP had stopped this.


----------



## _lucx_ (Jul 22, 2018)

I would like to ask you if your emoji packs are free to use for other things. Meaning, I am working on a new custom rom and I would need the Windows 10 emoji. Am I allowed to use your NotoColorEmoji.ttf to implement in the rom?


----------



## xdarthanonx (Jul 22, 2018)

JimZiii said:


> how do i open ttf files so that i could view the emojis in it and maybe even edit them

Click to collapse



Emoji Tools


----------



## ongxa (Jul 26, 2018)

xdarthanonx said:


> Emoji Tools

Click to collapse



Thank you for the Emoji Tools link, bro.  The icons are 135x135 pixel. I tried to resize all the Icon to 180x180 pixel. However I could not package them back to ttf file. Anybro know how???? Thank you.


----------



## xdarthanonx (Jul 26, 2018)

ongxa said:


> Thank you for the Emoji Tools link, bro.  The icons are 135x135 pixel. I tried to resize all the Icon to 180x180 pixel. However I could not package them back to ttf file. Anybro know how???? Thank you.

Click to collapse



You could try playing around with the _SmallGlyphMetrics_ element in font.ttx:

```
<SmallGlyphMetrics>
  <height value="128"/>
  <width value="136"/>
  <BearingX value="0"/>
  <BearingY value="103"/>
  <Advance value="136"/>
</SmallGlyphMetrics>
```


----------



## erniechan (Jul 26, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> Android P beta 2 (unicode 11)
> 
> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=746163614322269265
> Use Gboard to see the new emoijs!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hoping to see a no number version so that I can install it without custom recovery. ?


----------



## ongxa (Jul 26, 2018)

xdarthanonx said:


> You could try playing around with the _SmallGlyphMetrics_ element in font.ttx:
> 
> ```
> <SmallGlyphMetrics>
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your quick reply, bro. I can change the value in the font.ttx. However, after  flash through TWRP and reboot, the icons still remain the same size, lol. Anyways, thanks again.


----------



## JazonX (Jul 30, 2018)

Is there any Android compatible font that can decode iOS 12 Fonts? (eg - ) (Referred Emoji)


----------



## xdarthanonx (Jul 30, 2018)

JazonX said:


> Is there any Android compatible font that can decode iOS 12 Fonts? (eg - ) (Referred Emoji)

Click to collapse



Anonymous Pro  It displays the Apple logo at U+F8FF and is reported to work well on Linux. You might be interested in this discussion.


----------



## akiraxiaoyu (Jul 31, 2018)

dumb question, i just bought s9+ and want ios emoji on it and found this thread. Do i need to root my phone to use/install this emoji?


----------



## miminepho (Jul 31, 2018)

akiraxiaoyu said:


> dumb question, i just bought s9+ and want ios emoji on it and found this thread. Do i need to root my phone to use/install this emoji?

Click to collapse



Yes you do.
Before you root your phone, I suggest you get informed on the subject. You could use some features like Samsung Pay or not pass SafetyNet...


----------



## SJD Ayy (Aug 8, 2018)

Some should dump the IOS 12 emoji font file by now smh


----------



## RickyBush_ (Aug 11, 2018)

Samsung pie ?  (unicode 11) 
Should work on most android versions unlike the Android pie font ?





Click ?
??????

paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI​


----------



## GuestK00235 (Aug 11, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> Samsung pie ?
> 
> Should work on most android versions unlike the Android pie font ??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can I get screenies?

Edit - thanks @Rickybush


----------



## DANIELYYC (Aug 12, 2018)

*Does this replace the whole system emojis or only those in the keyboard?*

Because I  installed the IOS 10 and 11 zip but the changes are only noticeble in the keyboard.
Edit: I cheked again and it DOES replace the system emojis but not the ones on whatsapp or twitter. Why?


----------



## legendarren (Aug 14, 2018)

DANIELYYC said:


> Because I  installed the IOS 10 and 11 zip but the changes are only noticeble in the keyboard.
> Edit: I cheked again and it DOES replace the system emojis but not the ones on whatsapp or twitter. Why?

Click to collapse



Because those apps are configured to use their built-in emoji in the app's package. I think Twitter at least has an option whether you want to use theirs or your phone's system emoji. So you might want to toggle that in the settings of the app.


----------



## iamtheon (Aug 15, 2018)

Does this work on Android 9.0?


----------



## cahdawe (Aug 16, 2018)

Why my emoji looks like that, some emoji showed wrong. (see attachment)


----------



## yatizetri (Aug 18, 2018)

hye


----------



## hosseinito (Aug 21, 2018)

just a question, I know it might be annoying but emojione v4.0 released... is there any chance to get them?


----------



## RickyBush_ (Aug 22, 2018)

hosseinito said:


> just a question, I know it might be annoying but emojione v4.0 released... is there any chance to get them?

Click to collapse



Anything what requires putting a font together I'm not doing it anymore so like ios,facebook, WhatsApp etc sorry!

I'm not wasting my time anymore I did say if things changed I wouldn't mind making them again but things stayed the same there for you won't be seeing any more updates from me unfortunately ? 




hosseinito said:


> uh, so bad to hear... thank you and since I live in Iran I cannot make any donation but I want to send you my highest appreciations...

Click to collapse



Sorry things couldn't be better maybe in the future things might change ?

And its not just about donations yes that plays a part in it but it's annoying when you put all that time and effort into something then seeing other people using them and getting all the credits/making money from them it just annoys me like bruh ????


----------



## hosseinito (Aug 22, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> Anything what requires putting a font together I'm not doing it anymore so like ios,facebook, WhatsApp etc sorry!
> 
> I'm not wasting my time anymore I did say if things changed I wouldn't mind making them again but things stayed the same there for you won't be seeing any more updates from me unfortunately [emoji172]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



uh, so bad to hear... thank you and since I live in Iran I cannot make any donation but I want to send you my highest appreciations...


----------



## amin318 (Aug 23, 2018)

Emojione v4 for Huawei devices?


----------



## xdarthanonx (Aug 23, 2018)

amin318 said:


> Emojione v4 for Huawei devices?

Click to collapse



No


----------



## GheonaLaud (Aug 25, 2018)

Amazing:good:??


----------



## mid95 (Aug 26, 2018)

oh thank you my friend i install the facebook emojis via twrp and its work perfectly


----------



## ncvllfrt (Aug 27, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> Anything what requires putting a font together I'm not doing it anymore so like ios,facebook, WhatsApp etc sorry!
> 
> I'm not wasting my time anymore I did say if things changed I wouldn't mind making them again but things stayed the same there for you won't be seeing any more updates from me unfortunately
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dumb question here, if emojione release the ttf file of their ver 4.0, so you can make a flashable file of new emojione? thank you by the way, i love your works?


----------



## smoth kawai (Sep 2, 2018)

IOS 11.1


----------



## RickyBush_ (Sep 3, 2018)

EmojiOne 4.0 beta test v1 (unicode 11)
Only tested on oreo let me know if it works for older versions! ?






Click ? 
??????

paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI​


----------



## rzki03 (Sep 3, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> EmojiOne 4.0 beta test v1
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ios 12?


----------



## ongxa (Sep 4, 2018)

iOS 12 , please.


----------



## neodante (Sep 7, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> EmojiOne 4.0 beta test v1 (unicode 11)
> Only tested on oreo let me know if it works for older versions! ?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tested on 8.1 rom, error when flash with twrp


----------



## GuestK00235 (Sep 8, 2018)

neodante said:


> Tested on 8.1 rom, error when flash with twrp

Click to collapse



Just manually copy paste the NotoColorEmoji.ttf file in system fonts folder :good:


----------



## Rocho Tricks (Sep 8, 2018)

To me too, copying the file manually will display the emoji by default


----------



## Carnage_mafia (Sep 8, 2018)

neodante said:


> Tested on 8.1 rom, error when flash with twrp

Click to collapse



You can try emoji one module from Magisk.


----------



## JoshwaDroid (Sep 9, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> EmojiOne 4.0 beta test v1 (unicode 11)
> Only tested on oreo let me know if it works for older versions! ?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Working here in Lollipop, till now I don't see any issues.


----------



## absvini (Sep 13, 2018)

*Ios 12 emojis*

Hey, can you put the new ios 12 emojis?


----------



## g000n (Sep 20, 2018)

Any chance of including the iOS 12 emojis?


----------



## [email protected]@!3Z (Sep 30, 2018)

I read earlier in the thread that you won't be doing iOS emojis anymore and I understand that it is your choice, would you be willing to share how you compiled the iOS emojis or what tools you used so maybe someone else would be able to bring iOS 12 emojis?


----------



## hyperkin (Sep 30, 2018)

that is great, but some emojis that come with IOS 11/Android Pie are missing (like superhero emoji). Is there any way to fix it?


----------



## GoDLiKeRiK (Oct 1, 2018)

very much waiting ios 12 emoji...


----------



## SJD Ayy (Oct 2, 2018)

New IOS 12.1 update has 70 new emojis.
Some of them are really cool. Somebody should do a dump already.


----------



## RickyBush_ (Oct 9, 2018)

Show your recents! ?????


----------



## Aijen (Oct 9, 2018)

UwU


----------



## iwan.sipit (Oct 10, 2018)

:good:


----------



## paper88 (Oct 10, 2018)

Can someone explain the steps to extract the ios Emojis to the NotoColorEmoji.ttf?


----------



## absvini (Oct 10, 2018)

paper88 said:


> Can someone explain the steps to extract the ios Emojis to the NotoColorEmoji.ttf?

Click to collapse



If you're using "ES File Explorer" follow these steps:

- Extract the "notocoloremoji.ttf" and copy the archive. 
- Go to "Device" > "System" > "Fonts" then paste the archive there. 
- Reboot your phone and after your new emojis will be available to use.


----------



## RickyBush_ (Oct 13, 2018)

iOS 12.1 Beta (unicode 11)
Notice:
★ Please share the Direct links to this thread/downloads also don't forget to give the right credits thanks :highfive:






Click ?
??????

If you like what I've done show some LOVE by hitting that thumbs up :good: Thanks :highfive: 
You could go one step further by buying me a slice of pizza! ???
paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI​


----------



## Rocho Tricks (Oct 14, 2018)

Great, thanks! ?


----------



## absvini (Oct 14, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> iOS 12.1 Beta (unicode 11)
> Notice:
> ★ Please share the Direct links to this thread/downloads also don't forget to give the right credits thanks :highfive:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much.


----------



## itsfeelipe (Oct 14, 2018)

Zipe file is corrupt any help? I tried to replace emoji fonte but only shows back emoji


----------



## Agonyy (Oct 14, 2018)

Isn't this emoji supposed to be transparent? Now it have a white background.. Perhaps Apple update it?

EDIT: Just checked on iOS 12.1 official release and yeah, they changed it.


----------



## absvini (Oct 14, 2018)

itsfeelipe said:


> Zipe file is corrupt any help? I tried to replace emoji fonte but only shows back emoji

Click to collapse



If your device is a Samung device, rename the "Notocoloremoji.ttf" to "Samsungcoloremoji.ttf" and past it in System//fonts


----------



## itsfeelipe (Oct 14, 2018)

absvini said:


> If your device is a Samung device, rename the "Notocoloremoji.ttf" to "Samsungcoloremoji.ttf" and past it in System//fonts

Click to collapse



Its not a Samsung device


----------



## absvini (Oct 14, 2018)

itsfeelipe said:


> Its not a Samsung device

Click to collapse



try anyway!!


----------



## itsfeelipe (Oct 14, 2018)

Pls can anyone help me ? I tried to flash iOS 12 emoji but it didn't work and I already forced Google keyboard to close, replaced notocoloremojifont and stuff,  but still the same thing, any idea?


----------



## rzki03 (Oct 15, 2018)

itsfeelipe said:


> Pls can anyone help me ? I tried to flash iOS 12 emoji but it didn't work and I already forced Google keyboard to close, replaced notocoloremojifont and stuff, but still the same thing, any idea?

Click to collapse



flash the magisk module. (if you using magisk as superuser)


----------



## ongxa (Oct 15, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> iOS 12.1 Beta (unicode 11)
> Notice:
> ★ Please share the Direct links to this thread/downloads also don't forget to give the right credits thanks :highfive:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, It's worth for a WAIT. Thank you very much, bro. We are appreciated :good:


----------



## matrix_guy (Oct 16, 2018)

Dude you're amazing keep the good work up I love the new emoji we appreciate your efforts towards the community??


----------



## DonCucci (Oct 16, 2018)

How to install on no root? i just got my s9 + today


----------



## absvini (Oct 16, 2018)

DonCucci said:


> How to install on no root? i just got my s9 + today

Click to collapse



there's no way.


----------



## g000n (Oct 16, 2018)

Nice work, I uninstalled the old module and installed the new ios 12.1 emojis one on my samsung galaxy s8 and it works fine, however i don't see some new emojis (like the cold face smiley)


----------



## absvini (Oct 16, 2018)

g000n said:


> Nice work, I uninstalled the old module and installed the new ios 12.1 emojis one on my samsung galaxy s8 and it works fine, however i don't see some new emojis (like the cold face smiley)

Click to collapse



use gboard


----------



## g000n (Oct 16, 2018)

absvini said:


> use gboard

Click to collapse



I am now, gboard sucks though


----------



## absvini (Oct 16, 2018)

g000n said:


> I am now, gboard sucks though

Click to collapse



get "Notocoloremoji.ttf" on extracted folder of emojis and past it in System//fonts


----------



## Technolab88 (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks, bro


----------



## GoDLiKeRiK (Oct 17, 2018)

What "unicode 11" does exactly mean? I'm on Android 7 device [Meizu phone, Flyme] and i simply doesn't see any emoji after installing 12.1. Installed totally correctly, old 11 iOS emoji worked amazing. Now i only see "X in a box", any app show this "boxes". My system doesn't support it? can i do something, like update system unicode version?


----------



## amir.susul (Oct 17, 2018)

GoDLiKeRiK said:


> What "unicode 11" does exactly mean? I'm on Android 7 device [Meizu phone, Flyme] and i simply doesn't see any emoji after installing 12.1. Installed totally correctly, old 11 iOS emoji worked amazing. Now i only see "X in a box", any app show this "boxes". My system doesn't support it? can i do something, like update system unicode version?

Click to collapse



nope it doesn't need anything, im using in nougat too without issues


----------



## umeshsigdel (Oct 17, 2018)

*Gender emoji support on Android 7 or less*

 Hi bro. All the emojis work perfectly except some gender emojis like facepalm. It doesn't show the varuants. It shows emoji and male or female sign. Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## GoDLiKeRiK (Oct 17, 2018)

amir.susul said:


> nope it doesn't need anything, im using in nougat too without issues

Click to collapse



Android 7.0 ?


----------



## Emu (Oct 17, 2018)

You need to be on Oreo or later to see gender emojis properly. How Unicode renders is hard-coded into Android.

Btw OP, Apple updated the iOS 12.1 beta emojis again. Will you update them too pls?


----------



## Agonyy (Oct 18, 2018)

Trickymaster said:


> You need to be on Oreo or later to see gender emojis properly. How Unicode renders is hard-coded into Android.
> 
> Btw OP, Apple updated the iOS 12.1 beta emojis again. Will you update them too pls?

Click to collapse



What did they change?

EDIT: They changed the donut..


----------



## DarkTomb09 (Oct 19, 2018)

Ladies and gentlemen I have officially put Emoji One 4.0 on my Galaxy Note 2 running KitKat. And my Samsung Galaxy J3 prime! I couldn't use the zips though the zips don't flash correctly on my note 2 and my j3 prime doesn't have recovery but I am very happy ? they look fantastic thanks so much!


----------



## Emu (Oct 19, 2018)

Agonyy said:


> What did they change?
> 
> EDIT: They changed the donut..

Click to collapse



Yeah they changed the bagel, but I was just wondering if we will get the updated version once 12.1 is finalized. Apple might be changing more emojis.


----------



## DukeFilesmoker (Oct 25, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> Windows 10 test
> 
> Windows 10 update
> 
> Let me know if there's any bugs ?

Click to collapse



well well well  thank you. testing.

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------




RickyBush_ said:


> Windows 10 test
> 
> Windows 10 update
> 
> Let me know if there's any bugs ?

Click to collapse



Its just fine. keep up the good work!:good::good::good:


----------



## SJD Ayy (Oct 27, 2018)

Agonyy said:


> What did they change?
> 
> EDIT: They changed the donut..

Click to collapse



Did they make it gender-neutral now?


----------



## RaresCelTare (Oct 29, 2018)

iOS emoji pack 12.1 beta 2 doesn't work, at least for me, I only get squares with an X in them after I tried installing it.


----------



## DarkTomb09 (Oct 29, 2018)

RaresCelTare said:


> iOS emoji pack 12.1 beta 2 doesn't work, at least for me, I only get squares with an X in them after I tried installing it.

Click to collapse



What Android version do you have because it works perfectly for me. If you have above 5.0 it should work. You can try doing it manually instead of using the zip or use the emoji switcher app from play store.


----------



## RaresCelTare (Oct 29, 2018)

DarkTomb09 said:


> What Android version do you have because it works perfectly for me. If you have above 5.0 it should work. You can try doing it manually instead of using the zip or use the emoji switcher app from play store.

Click to collapse



I have android 5.1 and I did do it manually... not by flashing the zip. That switcher app doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## DarkTomb09 (Oct 29, 2018)

RaresCelTare said:


> I have android 5.1 and I did do it manually... not by flashing the zip. That switcher app doesn't exist anymore.

Click to collapse



Use this one my good sir. The only one that wouldn't work for me is the emojione 4 all others work or should work just fine. :good:


----------



## RaresCelTare (Oct 29, 2018)

@DarkTomb09 I tried it with that app as well, no luck. I was thinking about that old emoji switch app that isn't there anymore.


----------



## DarkTomb09 (Oct 29, 2018)

RaresCelTare said:


> @DarkTomb09 I tried it with that app as well, no luck. I was thinking about that old emoji switch app that isn't there anymore.

Click to collapse



Do you have luck with any of the other unicode 11 zips? Like Android P beta 2 and Samsung Pie and Emojione 4. I'd try those. Make sure you try all of them. Some work some don't it honestly depends in the phone


----------



## DarkTomb09 (Oct 29, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> EmojiOne 4.0 beta test v1 (unicode 11)
> Only tested on oreo let me know if it works for older versions! ?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So the emojis work and everything but I can't change skin tone what would be the issue?


----------



## EstiR86 (Oct 29, 2018)

DarkTomb09 said:


> So the emojis work and everything but I can't change skin tone what would be the issue?

Click to collapse



Are you using Gboard?


----------



## DarkTomb09 (Oct 29, 2018)

EstiR86 said:


> Are you using Gboard?

Click to collapse



Yessir


----------



## erniechan (Nov 2, 2018)

Anyone has found a no number version for 12.1 emoji？


----------



## pierrebordeau (Nov 2, 2018)

erniechan said:


> Anyone has found a no number version for 12.1 emoji？

Click to collapse



I have the same problème (Huawei) numbers and spaces bug with Theme installation


----------



## Hlavyn (Nov 3, 2018)

Hey, I just installed this emojis for the first time. My question is, how can I put them in Facebook Messenger? Facebook Messenger still use their own. For example, Instagram was replaced, but not Messenger. Ios 12 emojis on Xiaomi MI 8. Thanks guys.


----------



## DarkTomb09 (Nov 3, 2018)

Hlavyn said:


> Hey, I just installed this emojis for the first time. My question is, how can I put them in Facebook Messenger? Facebook Messenger still use their own. For example, Instagram was replaced, but not Messenger. Ios 12 emojis on Xiaomi MI 8. Thanks guys.

Click to collapse



Well the thing is you can't. Facebook messenger doesn't really replace the emojis the app just themes them. Of course like you I don't like that either so I just downloaded messenger lite. Which is faster smaller and doesn't theme the emojis.


----------



## Deejay ST (Nov 3, 2018)

*Emojis just arent showing up*

Hi guys when flashing the zip with TWRP the script says i am installing 11.1 which is incorrect and the emojis dont show. ricky told me he used google font which "only works for newer versions." He told me he used Google font for the ios 12 font and that I may be able to fix it by installing the new pixel fonts.

Im experienced with rooting but i aint got a damn clue what this peanut is telling me to do and he cant be asked to reply, so can someone here help?

The only font that works is the Samsung Pie 9 font from the Emoji Changer App on the play store. I installed 11.1 ages ago via TWRP and it worked like magic, however it seems as though the zip file is just a duplicate.

S5 Mini SM-G800F
6.0.1
Root - Magisk as SU
Yes I use GBoard
Yes I've tried everything manually in system/fonts


----------



## _zxkwxxn_ (Nov 4, 2018)

*Spacing to big and numbers changed to emojis*

I applied the ios12.1 beta emojis and everything was fine expect for the fact that spacing between each word changed and it was a reality huge spacing between each word and the Second is that numbers changed to number emojis (...)


----------



## RickyBush_ (Nov 4, 2018)

Deejay ST said:


> Hi guys when flashing the zip with TWRP the script says i am installing 11.1 which is incorrect and the emojis dont show. ricky told me he used google font which "only works for newer versions." He told me he used Google font for the ios 12 font and that I may be able to fix it by installing the new pixel fonts.
> 
> Im experienced with rooting but i aint got a damn clue what this peanut is telling me to do and he cant be asked to reply, so can someone here help?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Do you think Im going to bother wasting my time with someone with that kind of attitude come on bruh! I was nice enough to reply to your Snapchat like I do with everyone else even when they don't even bother reading the thread knowing that they don't have ROOT but they still message to complain about the gaps and the Numbers because they want to use it as a theme but this thread is for ROOT only not themes but I still reply to everyone even though you didn't bother adding me as a friend I was still nice enough to reply to you then you didn't even bother replying until you needed more help or whatever the message was for so then I thought why should I bother! 

I'm not here to take abuse nor here to hold your hand and spoon feed you I told you what might work but you didn't bother replying what more do you want!

I do this in my free time I'm not getting anything out of this I've had over 100k downloads and only ever gotten 2 donations what I was thankful for. ?

I don't need to take any of this BS


----------



## ironops1235 (Nov 6, 2018)

I have a Samsung Galaxy S5, and I do the do the Samsung part that you are talking about and I when I finish rebooting my phone, and I check the emojis, I just get a white lined emojis, and not all of the emojis are there, I was wondering if. you can help me with that problem


----------



## DarkTomb09 (Nov 7, 2018)

ironops1235 said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy S5, and I do the do the Samsung part that you are talking about and I when I finish rebooting my phone, and I check the emojis, I just get a white lined emojis, and not all of the emojis are there, I was wondering if. you can help me with that problem

Click to collapse



What Android version are you running?
And what emoji pack did you try? 
Some don't work some do depends on the phone and the Android version. Make sure you try all the Unicode 11 zips if none of them work we could get a hold of Ricky??


----------



## Robtroc (Nov 7, 2018)

why my phone brick with that, is only a simple flashable, help:tonto:


----------



## DarkTomb09 (Nov 7, 2018)

Robtroc said:


> why my phone brick with that, is only a simple flashable, help:tonto:

Click to collapse



I'm not sure why your phone would brick with the flashable but you can always just replace the file manually.


----------



## Akio_horri (Nov 8, 2018)

*spacing issue*

So my phone isn't rooted and I'm having to use themeGalaxy to apply these. They work, but there's no text front in the file so it goes to a default that has HUGE spaces between words and no numbers (uses emoji numbers instead) I've tried combining two fonts but it strips the color from the emoji font and I'm running out of ideas on how to make this work.


----------



## danyldft (Nov 9, 2018)

IOS 11.1 it works perfectly.
IOS 12.1 is not working.
Zopo Speed 7, Android 5.1

Enviado desde mi ZP951 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DarkTomb09 (Nov 9, 2018)

danyldft said:


> IOS 11.1 it works perfectly.
> IOS 12.1 is not working.
> Zopo Speed 7, Android 5.1
> 
> Enviado desde mi ZP951 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Have you tried manual replacement? If that doesn't work try all the other Unicode 11 emojis and see if you can get positive results.


----------



## ironops1235 (Nov 11, 2018)

DarkTomb09 said:


> What Android version are you running?
> And what emoji pack did you try?
> Some don't work some do depends on the phone and the Android version. Make sure you try all the Unicode 11 zips if none of them work we could get a hold of Ricky??

Click to collapse



Im running Android version 6.0.1 and I tried the iOS 12 emojis


----------



## mohitmittal (Nov 11, 2018)

erniechan said:


> Anyone has found a no number version for 12.1 emoji？

Click to collapse



Even I am looking for it. :laugh: ??


----------



## danyldft (Nov 11, 2018)

DarkTomb09 said:


> Have you tried manual replacement? If that doesn't work try all the other Unicode 11 emojis and see if you can get positive results.

Click to collapse



I always did it manually and those of the latest version do not work for me.
Regards.

Enviado desde mi ZP951 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DarkTomb09 (Nov 11, 2018)

danyldft said:


> I always did it manually and those of the latest version do not work for me.
> Regards.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ZP951 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I mean I can't say much because I have a weird case. I'm on Android 4.4.2 with working EmojiOne4 so maybe see if you can add Ricky's snap maybe he would help you. I don't know a whole lot


----------



## anggietroro (Nov 12, 2018)

emojione works fine on my device but why it keeps showing square box with question mark when i applied the iOS 12.1 beta? thank u

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------




anggietroro said:


> emojione works fine on my device but why it keeps showing square box with question mark when i applied the iOS 12.1 beta? thank u

Click to collapse



i just realized that the iOS 12.1 emoji only works on my browser, but it still showing square box with question mark in other app except browser. fyi, the 11.1 version works super fine but the latest version seems has some problem


----------



## davjak (Nov 13, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> FaceBook test
> 
> FaceBook 2.2
> 
> Let me know if there's any bugs ?

Click to collapse



Works for me, thank you. 

Any chance of v2.2.1 update  (I believe the gun is now updated?)


----------



## GogicheZZ (Nov 13, 2018)

Hey! Are you able to make the apple emojis with the product sans font


----------



## Quite John (Nov 15, 2018)

*Samsung Galaxy j5*

It doesn't work on my Samsung Galaxy j5, it just shows little rectangle blocks and removes all emojis that I had.


----------



## mutrixx (Nov 16, 2018)

Can't flash [email protected]_.zip with TWRP, says is not flashable file. Does anyonw have the same problem?


----------



## hosseinito (Nov 16, 2018)

mutrixx said:


> Can't flash [email protected]_.zip with TWRP, says is not flashable file. Does anyonw have the same problem?

Click to collapse



Me too...!


----------



## robert2103 (Nov 16, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> iOS 12.1 Beta (unicode 11)
> Notice:
> ★ Please share the Direct links to this thread/downloads also don't forget to give the right credits thanks :highfive:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does not work on lg g3 android 6 .  ios 12.1 not shown  emonji only an "x"

Enviado desde mi LG-D855 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chocopanda21 (Nov 17, 2018)

mutrixx said:


> Can't flash [email protected]_.zip with TWRP, says is not flashable file. Does anyonw have the same problem?

Click to collapse



Unzip the zip file, open the folder and zip only META-INF folder and system folder. And then flash.


----------



## mutrixx (Nov 17, 2018)

chocopanda21 said:


> Unzip the zip file, open the folder and zip only META-INF folder and system folder. And then flash.

Click to collapse



It's worked just fine. Thank you very much!


----------



## SeucheAnemone56 (Nov 17, 2018)

The new iOS 12.1 are not visible...have I done something wrong? 
Android 7.1.2
LOS
SM-G930F (Samsung Galaxy S7)
Edit: used wrong keyboard ?


----------



## chocopanda21 (Nov 19, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> iOS 12.1 Beta (unicode 11)
> Notice:
> ★ Please share the Direct links to this thread/downloads also don't forget to give the right credits thanks :highfive:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If I use other language (not English), to remove new emojis with skin tones, I have to click delete twice...
First click to remove skin tone, second click to remove the emoji...
And on whatsapp, emojis with skin tones will appear "the default emoji" + "skin tone icon" + "gender icon"...
I don't know is this whatsapp error or the emoji doesn't support...

My device:
Redmi 2
AospExtended-v5.7-UNNOFFICIAL (Oreo 8.1.0)


----------



## Thejulylady_ (Nov 19, 2018)

*The ios 12*

The emojies are working very fine, just two problems 1 the numbers are displayed as emoji numbers on homepage and other and second tge type font has no space between the words


----------



## Sander9847 (Nov 20, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> FaceBook test
> 
> FaceBook 2.2
> 
> Let me know if there's any bugs ?

Click to collapse



Thank you! These still work great ?


----------



## robert2103 (Nov 20, 2018)

Sander9847 said:


> Thank you! These still work great [emoji1]

Click to collapse



Capture emoji Facebook

Enviado desde mi LG-D855 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lilg54g (Nov 21, 2018)

The iOS emoji font is spaced really strangely. The Emojis themselves are food but the rest of the text is very spaced out and I can't read anything.


----------



## dimaz.id (Nov 22, 2018)

*Cam you make a new emoji WhatsApp style? Thanks !*

:fingers-crossed:

---------- Post added at 04:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 AM ----------

:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Dimaschuzsy (Nov 24, 2018)

Can you upload emoji iphone ios 12.1 but no root please, and it's have no space at the font ??


----------



## wewenk (Nov 25, 2018)

Guys, op has posted another thread about Themed Font, so it is now not the place to ask about themed font. Root is mandatory here.


----------



## DarkTomb09 (Nov 26, 2018)

Are ios 12.1 emojis updated yet? Because we still have the old ? and ?along with a few more


----------



## Uming41 (Dec 3, 2018)

Do I need to root my phone? Sorry, I'm a newbie for customization.


----------



## wewenk (Dec 3, 2018)

Uming41 said:


> Do I need to root my phone? Sorry, I'm a newbie for customization.

Click to collapse



Yes, absolutely.


----------



## pierrebordeau (Dec 5, 2018)

Where is the thread ?


wewenk said:


> Guys, op has posted another thread about Themed Font, so it is now not the place to ask about themed font. Root is mandatory here.

Click to collapse


----------



## GogicheZZ (Dec 5, 2018)

*Is this for rooted phones*

I just wanna ask if it's for rooted phones. Thanks in advance


----------



## Quite John (Dec 5, 2018)

*Samsung Galaxy j5*

Heyyyyy

So I was wondering how do you install the ios 12.1 emojis on samsung? Its kinda hard to read the instructions because it says copy-paste the SamsungColorEmoji.ttf but what about the NotoColorEmoji.ttf? I've tried just replacing the original NotoColorEmoji.ttf with the one I downloaded but it doesn't show the emojis once I restart. Then I try just replacing the SamsungColorEmoji.ttf but nothing changes. I've tried an older ios 11 emoji ttf and it worked perfect for me. The flashing was easy but now that I want to install the 12.1 it's wayyyyyyyyy harder. Oh and I've also tried flashing it but it doesn't show the emojis just a little rectangle with a cross in the middle. 

If there has been a fix or someone can refer me to a fix, that would be great.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DarkTomb09 (Dec 7, 2018)

Quite John said:


> Heyyyyy
> 
> So I was wondering how do you install the ios 12.1 emojis on samsung? Its kinda hard to read the instructions because it says copy-paste the SamsungColorEmoji.ttf but what about the NotoColorEmoji.ttf? I've tried just replacing the original NotoColorEmoji.ttf with the one I downloaded but it doesn't show the emojis once I restart. Then I try just replacing the SamsungColorEmoji.ttf but nothing changes. I've tried an older ios 11 emoji ttf and it worked perfect for me. The flashing was easy but now that I want to install the 12.1 it's wayyyyyyyyy harder. Oh and I've also tried flashing it but it doesn't show the emojis just a little rectangle with a cross in the middle.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use this app I have that issue on Samsung phones all the time.


----------



## Will623 (Dec 9, 2018)

Facebook emojis 3.0?


----------



## josetheog (Dec 11, 2018)

*iOS 12.1.1 Emojis*

I would just like to leave this comment to advise the developer who has created this post that iOS 12.1.1 has been released :good:


----------



## bogg03 (Dec 26, 2018)

RickyBush_ said:


> Samsung pie ?  (unicode 11)
> Should work on most android versions unlike the Android pie font ?
> could you please just upload the font because huawei users can easily use these fonts without root, and if I extract the font from this flashable zip, font makes large spaces between words. Thanks​

Click to collapse


----------



## wewenk (Dec 27, 2018)

bogg03 said:


> could you please just upload the font because huawei users can easily use these fonts without root, and if I extract the font from this flashable zip, font makes large spaces between words. Thanks

Click to collapse



There will be no different if you extract from flashable zip or have it directly. It is not regular truetype font, it is color emoji font. ?


----------



## bogg03 (Dec 27, 2018)

wewenk said:


> There will be no different if you extract from flashable zip or have it directly. It is not regular truetype font, it is color emoji font. ?

Click to collapse



oh.. and do you know where i could find samsung pie or ios 12 truetype font?


----------



## ChewJjew (Jan 5, 2019)

Not working on android 4.4 T T


----------



## mvlad (Jan 5, 2019)

Will623 said:


> Facebook emojis 3.0?

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## Sto1cBliss (Jan 10, 2019)

a lil off topic, how do i change my emoji in windows 10? i dont like win 10 emoji :/


----------



## AnonA2 (Jan 19, 2019)

*Issue Android 5.1 lollipoop*

No emoji for me, probably because these emojis are not built into old Unicode or Android can't implement them i think
BTW
I use SElinux kernel and I think on such soft its not possible to have rw system unless you hack it mqnually (basic root)
Screenshot


----------



## morizuki (Jan 24, 2019)

Where and how do you get the ttf of the emoji? Are there any site that are getting release like the Facebook 3.0 Emoji?

EDIT: I tried getting all the Facebook 3.0 emojis from emojipedia and renaming all of them using Bulk Rename Utility to have a "uni" prefix. Here is the download link if anyone wants to build a NotoColorEmoji.ttf.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=13KSRvG-elGTst-_Mf_4xM9kYnzQN-CaW

Tagging @RickyBush_


----------



## Sakkalis (Jan 30, 2019)

morizuki said:


> Where and how do you get the ttf of the emoji? Are there any site that are getting release like the Facebook 3.0 Emoji?
> 
> EDIT: I tried getting all the Facebook 3.0 emojis from emojipedia and renaming all of them using Bulk Rename Utility to have a "uni" prefix. Here is the download link if anyone wants to build a NotoColorEmoji.ttf.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can use the emoji switch app 

Sent from my OnePlus 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## morizuki (Jan 30, 2019)

Sakkalis said:


> You can use the emoji switch app
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Tried it, but they are still using Facebook 2.2 Emoji.


----------



## Sakkalis (Jan 30, 2019)

morizuki said:


> Tried it, but they are still using Facebook 2.2 Emoji.

Click to collapse


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mrerror.emojiswitcher I mean this one

Sent from my OnePlus 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## paul222008 (Jan 31, 2019)

Sakkalis said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mrerror.emojiswitcher I mean this one
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Does this facebook 3.0 have all the emojis? 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sakkalis (Jan 31, 2019)

paul222008 said:


> Does this facebook 3.0 have all the emojis?

Click to collapse



You can try it out. It has the pie ones. It seems that it doesn't have the hand gestures (?????) in other skin colors

Sent from my OnePlus 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## paul222008 (Jan 31, 2019)

Sakkalis said:


> You can try it out. It has the pie ones. It seems that it doesn't have the hand gestures ([emoji118][emoji117][emoji3516][emoji869][emoji868][emoji3577][emoji116]) in other skin colors
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Okay Thank you.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groover_0815 (Feb 1, 2019)

how can I activate the ios font on my view 20?

Best regards


----------



## absvini (Feb 6, 2019)

*unicode 12*

When will update to unicode 12 emojis?


----------



## hanschke (Feb 6, 2019)

Last Page is missing?


----------



## ILoveKhaoSoi (Feb 8, 2019)

Trying to flash iOs 12 emoji Im getting following error in Android 8.1 / LineageOS 15.1 distribution. Why?


----------



## Axelle Jardin (Feb 11, 2019)

Lol guys, you're nuts!


----------



## amir.susul (Feb 19, 2019)

Emoji one 4.5 just got relased


----------



## Joe333x (Mar 4, 2019)

RickyBush_ said:


> Windows 10 test
> 
> Windows 10 update
> 
> Let me know if there's any bugs ?

Click to collapse



Any Windows update coming? I prefer the windows emojis over any other but its getting a bit dated and missing some of the new emojis.


----------



## Sto1cBliss (Mar 13, 2019)

*New Facebook Messenger Emoji Update Needed.*

Hey buddy, @RickyBush_ I'm a big fan of your work!
Can you please release the new Facebook messenger emoji update?
(You can find it in Facebook messenger beta)
Below i attached a screenshot of the new emoji, have a look!

Thanks again.


----------



## Florian03 (Mar 15, 2019)

Hello everyone ! 
I see in this website that we can create our own emojis https://phlntn.com/emojibuilder/ it generates a .png file for each emoji.
But how to add them in the .ttf font file ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## g000n (Apr 5, 2019)

Twemoji 2.0

https://twemoji.twitter.com/

Twitter’s open source emoji featuring 3,071 emojis for free


----------



## hanschke (Apr 12, 2019)

anyone can continue this?


----------



## dandyfarid (May 6, 2019)

ios 12 is best emoji


----------



## RickyBush_ (May 12, 2019)

Android Q beta 3 (unicode 12)
Notice:
★ Please share the Direct links to this thread/downloads also don't forget to give the right credits thanks :highfive:

Thanks to the homie for grabbing the font the other day! ?







Click ?
??????????

If you like what I've done show some LOVE by hitting that thumbs up :good: Thanks :highfive: 
You could go one step further by buying me a slice of pizza! ???
paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI​


----------



## anar4732 (May 13, 2019)

iOS 12.1 beta 2 and Android Q beta 3 not working on 4.1.1


----------



## hanschke (May 21, 2019)

iOS 12.4 Beta 2 will be nice :fingers-crossed::laugh::highfive::good:


----------



## tomraian (May 22, 2019)

I can't say anymore, that's great ??


----------



## absvini (Jun 8, 2019)

Ios 13 Emojis?


----------



## poupee.83 (Jul 4, 2019)

Je  comprend rien


----------



## lokomot1 (Jul 4, 2019)

Works flawlesly on my rooted V30,thank you man!

Btw,I have little question. Is possible to flash this via ADB, if device is NOT rooted? Just asking, Im not sure if this can be done. thanks.


----------



## Amit1711 (Jul 5, 2019)

*The Spacing between fonts*

I'm using zFont to apply TTF file but when I apply the emojis get applied and font too but the spacing between words is too large *SamsungPie*


----------



## wewenk (Jul 6, 2019)

Amit1711 said:


> I'm using zFont to apply TTF file but when I apply the emojis get applied and font too but the spacing between words is too large *SamsungPie*

Click to collapse



It's not regular font, why you installed it as regular font?


----------



## GFawwaz (Jul 8, 2019)

*Not working on SC 02H (S7E Docomo)*

Not working on my S7 Edge Docomo. Just installed via twrp and nothing change, i tried install via magisk and nothing changes, and i installed again with manual tutorial( samsung user) and nothing change. Can anyone solve my problem? Thanks


----------



## absvini (Jul 8, 2019)

GFawwaz said:


> Not working on my S7 Edge Docomo. Just installed via twrp and nothing change, i tried install via magisk and nothing changes, and i installed again with manual tutorial( samsung user) and nothing change. Can anyone solve my problem? Thanks

Click to collapse



What emoji are you trying to flash? Extract the file and rename the TTF file for "SamsungColorEmoji" and copy to system/fonts using a File explorer.


----------



## GFawwaz (Jul 9, 2019)

absvini said:


> What emoji are you trying to flash? Extract the file and rename the TTF file for "SamsungColorEmoji" and copy to system/fonts using a File explorer.

Click to collapse



I trying to install iOS 12.1, and not working:crying:
Trying to install with same method, and not working, nothing changes, help
My emoji still like this


----------



## PoochyX (Jul 26, 2019)

I installed the Android Q beta 3 emojis they work great however I thought the white heart emoji was suppose to be one of the new Q emojis its not there
[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]

([emoji3590]09-09-18[emoji813])

---------- Post added at 08:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 AM ----------




RickyBush_ said:


> Android Q beta 3 (unicode 12)
> Notice:
> ★ Please share the Direct links to this thread/downloads also don't forget to give the right credits thanks :highfive:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't see the white heart on my device or the yawning emoji im using SwiftKey could that be why I know I installed them correctly just can't find the white heart [emoji813] 

([emoji3590]09-09-18[emoji813])


----------



## p3terr (Jul 27, 2019)

I've tried to flash Android Q Beta 3 onto my Oreo Lineage OS and it says it failed to flash, there's some kind of error, do they only work on Android 9 and above?


----------



## PoochyX (Jul 27, 2019)

p3terr said:


> I've tried to flash Android Q Beta 3 onto my Oreo Lineage OS and it says it failed to flash, there's some kind of error, do they only work on Android 9 and above?

Click to collapse



I had the same occurance and I'm on marshmallow all you have to do is extract the zip and delete the emoji font from system/fonts and replace it with the one you extracted from the zip and put the permissions on it..... Some of them won't show unless you have the new gboard with the new emoji panel right now it's server side so you might get it or might not get it cause it's still in testing 

([emoji3590]09-09-18[emoji813])


----------



## dra 99 (Aug 1, 2019)

update sir emojione v5.0


----------



## mobzw995 (Aug 4, 2019)

Working great on my rooted XZ3 running omnirom.
Hate the stock Android emojis haha


----------



## dengerx (Aug 11, 2019)

Great collection. Thank you!


----------



## galaxys (Aug 12, 2019)

Cool ? assortment!


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Sep 1, 2019)

Is this any different from the Magisk Module? Because when i tried it (on my LP/non upradable device), i don't see emoji, it's kinda broke, showing black & white emojis in place.. Same happens if i flash any other emoji module (twemoji, samsung, etc)..


----------



## shadynix (Sep 4, 2019)

So the emoji are cut off like 1/4th of the emoji are missing
WHT do I do?
Sorry for noob question


----------



## Çingiz Salmanov (Sep 6, 2019)

Flashing didnt work on my galaxy note 4. I had to do it manually. They look awesome. Finally something refreshing.


----------



## franfilippa (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi, i just downloaded the Android Q Beta 3 and iOS 12.1 Beta 2  emoji zips and neither worked. I flashed them via TWRP 3.2.1-0 on my Moto G5 device. I know i´m not because I flashed another one and it installed well. Please chech your files.


----------



## GuestK00235 (Sep 10, 2019)

franfilippa said:


> Hi, i just downloaded the Android Q Beta 3 and iOS 12.1 Beta 2 emoji zips and neither worked. I flashed them via TWRP 3.2.1-0 on my Moto G5 device. I know i´m not because I flashed another one and it installed well. Please chech your files.

Click to collapse



Try flashing via magisk itself.


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Sep 11, 2019)

Why is that i get most emojis disappear and most others turn to old black and white symbols when i try to install any of these? Device's x86 running 5.1 rom. I'm not the only one but no fix found so far. Need help!


----------



## absvini (Sep 24, 2019)

Will you keep making this emojis fonts for us?


----------



## warrip (Sep 27, 2019)

I only get a bootlopp when I flash the newest ios one... Any idea why?


----------



## absvini (Sep 27, 2019)

warrip said:


> I only get a bootlopp when I flash the newest ios one... Any idea why?

Click to collapse



try flash other.


----------



## hanschke (Sep 30, 2019)

do you plan to release 13 IOS fonts :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Psych0t1c20 (Oct 4, 2019)

Can someone upload facebook 4.0 emoji font?


----------



## PoochyX (Oct 4, 2019)

Psych0t1c20 said:


> Can someone upload facebook 4.0 emoji font?

Click to collapse



Why you like that one over android Q and IOS? 

([emoji3590]09-09-18[emoji3590])


----------



## xTwipz (Oct 5, 2019)

No news about iOS13 emoji?


----------



## ongxa (Oct 5, 2019)

If you have the time, Please update the new iOS 13 Emojis. Thank You, OP.


----------



## RickyBush_ (Oct 11, 2019)

iOS 13.2 beta got released whilst I was sleeping like always! just need to get my hands on it now!  ​


----------



## PoochyX (Oct 11, 2019)

RickyBush_ said:


> iOS 13.2 beta got released whilst I was sleeping like always! just need to get my hands on it now! [emoji28][emoji51]

Click to collapse



How long before you post that tho big bro [emoji817] 

([emoji3590]09-09-18[emoji3590])


----------



## RickyBush_ (Oct 11, 2019)

PoochyX said:


> How long before you post that tho big bro [emoji817]
> 
> ([emoji3590]09-09-18[emoji3590])

Click to collapse



Well that I don't know ?

I need to get it first also I need the latest Android 10 font and a flashable zip what works for all NotoColorEmoji.ttf SamsungColorEmoji.ttf HTC_ColorEmoji.ttf if someone can send one over it would save me time! ?



Update 

I have the font just need Google to release thier font now!


----------



## ongxa (Oct 12, 2019)

RickyBush_ said:


> Well that I don't know ?
> 
> I need to get it first also I need the latest Android 10 font and a flashable zip what works for all NotoColorEmoji.ttf SamsungColorEmoji.ttf HTC_ColorEmoji.ttf if someone can send one over it would save me time!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you upload or send the link for iOS 13  emojis font ttf please???? In the meanwhile, I can just replace wih the old iOS 12.1 emojis to make it work. I just did that with the Facebook 4.0 emojis and work perfectly on my S9 plus.  BTW, I installed the messenger app, then I extracted it to get the Facebook 4.0 emojis ttf. Thank you.
It will under the location:
/data/data/com.facebook.orca/app_compactdisk/ras_blobs/latest/sessionless/storage


----------



## Joe333x (Oct 13, 2019)

RickyBush_ said:


> iOS 13.2 beta got released whilst I was sleeping like always! just need to get my hands on it now!  ​

Click to collapse



You're the best! Can't wait ?


----------



## Personalgroups (Oct 19, 2019)

Guys this manual method worked for me on Android 9 but when I update to Android 10 its not working anymore 

I manually copy the file and replace with MiX app .. it worked when I was on Android 9 .. after upgrade to Android 10 same method not working :|

NOTE : My android 10 also rooted  
Trying to Copy : Samsung Pie 9.0 Emotes 

Please help !


----------



## Bonoboo (Oct 21, 2019)

Finally found latest iOS 13.2 emoji ttf font. For test: ?
*UPD:* due huge file size and probably edits it really cause issues, broken / missed emojis. Use at your own risk.
*UPD2:* use *this* correct version
- Download
- Source


----------



## ongxa (Oct 21, 2019)

Bonoboo said:


> Finally found latest iOS 13.2 emoji ttf font. For test: ?
> Due huge file size and probably edits it can cause issues, especially in some keyboards.
> - Download
> - Source

Click to collapse



Thank You So Much, Bro. Appreciated :good:


----------



## warrip (Oct 22, 2019)

Anyone know what I might be doing wrong? I have tried the "flashable" emojis. Both extracting the font file and replacing the NotoColorEmoji.ttf in the system folder using twrp. Then I set the permissions to 0644 using chmod. Nothing happens, flashing is the same. Is the file called something else on the op7p?


----------



## bssnik (Oct 23, 2019)

The ttf file from poomsmart does not work on my xiaomi mi 9t pro, I guess the file is toooooo big.
I extracted the latest emojis from macOS catalina in PNG Format 96px or 160px but cant build a new NotoColorEmoji.ttf file using the Emoji-Tools application.. 

I would share the png-files so someone can build a working notocoloremoji file with the new emojis?


----------



## PoochyX (Oct 23, 2019)

bssnik said:


> The ttf file from poomsmart does not work on my xiaomi mi 9t pro, I guess the file is toooooo big.
> I extracted the latest emojis from macOS catalina in PNG Format 96px or 160px but cant build a new NotoColorEmoji.ttf file using the Emoji-Tools application..
> 
> I would share the png-files so someone can build a working notocoloremoji file with the new emojis?

Click to collapse



Where is emojis 13

([emoji3590]09-09-18[emoji3590])


----------



## bssnik (Oct 23, 2019)

PoochyX said:


> Where is emojis 13
> 
> ([emoji3590]09-09-18[emoji3590])

Click to collapse



actually there is no fully functional notocoloremoji.ttf file with the latest ios 13.2 beta Emojis


----------



## vicl89 (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm on Android 9 ExistenZ ROM and tried the new emojis but they doesn't diaplay right. The color boxes look apart of the main emoji and the flags doesn't display anymore. Any advice???


----------



## absvini (Oct 24, 2019)

vicl89 said:


> I'm on Android 9 ExistenZ ROM and tried the new emojis but they doesn't diaplay right. The color boxes look apart of the main emoji and the flags doesn't display anymore. Any advice???

Click to collapse



same

---------- Post added at 03:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 AM ----------




ongxa said:


> Can you upload or send the link for iOS 13  emojis font ttf please???? In the meanwhile, I can just replace wih the old iOS 12.1 emojis to make it work. I just did that with the Facebook 4.0 emojis and work perfectly on my S9 plus.  BTW, I installed the messenger app, then I extracted it to get the Facebook 4.0 emojis ttf. Thank you.
> It will under the location:
> /data/data/com.facebook.orca/app_compactdisk/ras_blobs/latest/sessionless/storage

Click to collapse



THANK YOU FOR SAYING WHERE I COULD FIND FACEBOOK EMOJIS. They're so pretty ?


----------



## Bonoboo (Oct 24, 2019)

Yep, that iOS 13.2 beta font really causing issues, some emojis doubling with boxes or just missing.
Hope someone can create more compatible font based on it.


----------



## bssnik (Oct 24, 2019)

Someone here already on android 10? It could be a unicode problem too. Android 9 has an older unicode base as android 10..


----------



## RickyBush_ (Oct 24, 2019)

That's because that font is for iPhones only android will release unicode 12.1 in 2020 I might make one just with Unicode 12 but at the moment I don't have the motivation to do anything!


----------



## hanschke (Oct 24, 2019)

Please


----------



## Chipaton (Oct 24, 2019)

Any way to change emojis for someone on Android 10?


----------



## absvini (Oct 24, 2019)

Chipaton said:


> Any way to change emojis for someone on Android 10?

Click to collapse



Replace the "NotoColorEmoji.ttf" file in Device/System/Fonts


----------



## ongxa (Oct 24, 2019)

absvini said:


> same
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




 You are welcome, bro.


----------



## Chipaton (Oct 24, 2019)

absvini said:


> Replace the "NotoColorEmoji.ttf" file in Device/System/Fonts

Click to collapse



This does not work in Android 10.


----------



## ilxaesk01 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hey all, could someone help me with sending the latest iOS flashable zip fro pie?


----------



## tychoregter (Oct 29, 2019)

I made a working Magisk Module for the 13.2 emojis: 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/magisk-ios-13-2-emoji-t3993487

They work fine for me on my OnePlus 7 Pro (Q) and 5T (P)


----------



## Bonoboo (Oct 29, 2019)

tychoregter said:


> I made a working Magisk Module for the 13.2 emojis

Click to collapse



Huge thanks! This smaller version of font definitely works better, than original from iOS, no old bugs.
To other: you can extract NotoColorEmoji.ttf from module ZIP.


----------



## Hlavyn (Oct 29, 2019)

tychoregter said:


> I made a working Magisk Module for the 13.2 emojis:
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/magisk-ios-13-2-emoji-t3993487
> 
> They work fine for me on my OnePlus 7 Pro (Q) and 5T (P)

Click to collapse



Works great, THANKS! Xiaomi Mi 8 

For everyone who struggling with this - i downloaded zip into pc and replaced NotoColorEmoji.ttf in twrp. But the emojis werent there, so i cleared data and cache of gboard and all new emojis appeared. So happy.


----------



## Azerty8886468 (Oct 29, 2019)

An update with the new ios emoji ? :3


----------



## Joe333x (Oct 30, 2019)

Azerty8886468 said:


> An update with the new ios emoji ? :3

Click to collapse



Try reading 3 posts above yours...


----------



## franfilippa (Oct 31, 2019)

Android Q Beta 3 package does not install at all. TWRP 3.2.1-0 says "invalid zip format". I don´t know if it´s Android problem or Unicode stuff or something


----------



## PoochyX (Oct 31, 2019)

franfilippa said:


> Android Q Beta 3 package does not install at all. TWRP 3.2.1-0 says "invalid zip format". I don´t know if it´s Android problem or Unicode stuff or something

Click to collapse



Zip is broken... Unzip and install emoji font manually 

([emoji3590]09-09-18[emoji3590])


----------



## franfilippa (Oct 31, 2019)

PoochyX said:


> Zip is broken... Unzip and install emoji font manually
> 
> ([emoji3590]09-09-18[emoji3590])

Click to collapse



Do i necessarily need root acces for manual instalation?


----------



## PoochyX (Oct 31, 2019)

franfilippa said:


> Do i necessarily need root acces for manual instalation?

Click to collapse



Yeah you do.... 

([emoji3590]09-09-18[emoji3590])


----------



## tayylorrjaccksonn (Nov 1, 2019)

Can i get the emoji


----------



## MohRez (Nov 27, 2019)

guys
i found a ios 13 emoji pack but just work with Magisk ! 
any one have any ios 13 emojipack that work with supersu ?


----------



## absvini (Nov 27, 2019)

#MmdRza said:


> guys
> i found a ios 13 emoji pack but just work with Magisk !
> any one have any ios 13 emojipack that work with supersu ?

Click to collapse



unzip the file and copy ttf file to system>fonts using root explorer


----------



## Joe333x (Dec 19, 2019)

If you extract the ttf file from this magisk module it works. Using it right now on my S5 running Lineage OS 16. 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/magisk-ios-13-2-emoji-t3993487


----------



## g000n (Jan 6, 2020)

[Magisk][Module] iOS 13.2 Emoji https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/magisk-ios-13-2-emoji-t3993487

works for me!


----------



## DanielG_97 (Mar 29, 2020)

Yo know if i can install the SAMSUNG PIE EMOJI on a stock Oreo in my S7 (rooted) ?
thx.


----------



## xj0 (Mar 30, 2020)

Explicit instructions from computer, although it is possible to do entirely from within phone:

Copy the file to the device, for example to Internal Storage

```
adb push NotoColorEmoji.ttf /sdcard
```

In adb shell or in terminal on phone:


```
su 
mount -o rw,remount /system  # remount system if mounted as read-only
cd /system/fonts
mv NotoColorEmoji.ttf NotoColorEmoji.ttf.bak  # optional backup
cp /sdcard/NotoColorEmoji.ttf .
chmod 0644 NotoColorEmoji.ttf
reboot
```

Since Emoji Switcher is dead I might try to make a simple app that automates this process because nothing special is happening here.


----------



## ragasa (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi


----------



## batresya (Apr 20, 2020)

Hai


----------



## Aditya Ftw (Apr 30, 2020)

Any update on Samsung Android 10 emojis brother?


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jun 5, 2020)

Just wondering how many people are still interested in this project?   
I was wondering if anyone would be interested in emojipedia unicode 13 mock-up .ttf? (iOS 14)
Depending on the response to this post if people are still interested I will update new fonts once they're available! 
What fonts would you guys like to see here? ?

Edit: 

 Unofficial iOS14 with emojipedias unicode 13 mock-ups 

Notice:
★ Please share the Direct links to this thread/downloads also don't forget to give the right credits thanks :highfive:

Credits:
emojipedia for the mock-ups!

Join the new Telegram group! 







Magisk module
???️?

 SIZE TESTs 
155x155 
136x128 
128x128
Please test the different sizes and let me know what  one you prefer! 

Check back to see ? 

???????*?******?*?*?*???*???????????????????????????????????????*?*??????️*⚧️

If you like what I've done show some LOVE by hitting that thumbs up :good: Thanks :highfive: 
You could go one step further by buying me a slice of pizza! ???
paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI​


----------



## JoshwaDroid (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm into this, your work is amazing and I don't see anybody working in it, you are the only one that keep them up to date, and make them available to us, I'm on Lineage Android 10, and waiting a year to get those new emojis, It;s not good, so you are the only option to get them, you should get more recognition just for this.

I'm testing 155x155 font and it works great at least for me.


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jun 9, 2020)

JoshwaDroid said:


> I'm into this, your work is amazing and I don't see anybody working in it, you are the only one that keep them up to date, and make them available to us, I'm on Lineage Android 10, and waiting a year to get those new emojis, It;s not good, so you are the only option to get them, you should get more recognition just for this.
> 
> I'm testing 155x155 font and it works great at least for me.

Click to collapse



Appreciate it thank you ? 

I took a break last year as it was just frustrating that people was gaining from it and I put in the work and get nothing! ??? 

Someone did reach out to me to see if I wanted to make a thread on their new emoji forum so I might be moving over there soon! ??


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jun 9, 2020)

If anyone is interested in using Memoji Stickers on android pleasee show some love on my video I've been doing this for over a year now and still haven't seen anyone do it so I made a quick video! ??


----------



## danbest82 (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm on Android Oreo and using the 155x155. All looks good so far! Thanks for your work!


----------



## JoshwaDroid (Jun 10, 2020)

RickyBush_ said:


> Appreciate it thank you
> 
> I took a break last year as it was just frustrating that people was gaining from it and I put in the work and get nothing!
> 
> Someone did reach out to me to see if I wanted to make a thread on their new emoji forum so I might be moving over there soon!

Click to collapse




You're welcome, It's Great to see that your work is getting noticed and moving forward, hope to find you in that new forum, and keep following your work, thanks for all that work.??


----------



## Extreme_Ninja2099 (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi, I tried using all the sizes 155 to 128. But the emojis aren't showing up on my Gboard? I tried wiping, uninstalling, many reboots. But I still don't see the new iOS 14 emojis?! I even tried replacing the ttf file in system/fonts directory, I can only get iOS 13.2 emojis and I can't see any of the new ios 14 emojis :crying:


----------



## arifien (Jun 20, 2020)

Extreme_Ninja2099 said:


> Hi, I tried using all the sizes 155 to 128. But the emojis aren't showing up on my Gboard? I tried wiping, uninstalling, many reboots. But I still don't see the new iOS 14 emojis?! I even tried replacing the ttf file in system/fonts directory, I can only get iOS 13.2 emojis and I can't see any of the new ios 14 emojis :crying:

Click to collapse



try swiftkey


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jun 20, 2020)

What do you guys think of a Telegram channel?
So we can communicate with each other faster/better! ???​


----------



## Extreme_Ninja2099 (Jun 20, 2020)

arifien said:


> try swiftkey

Click to collapse



Yeah swift key works, but not for Gboard. I'll just carry one sticking with Gboard


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jun 21, 2020)

Google 11  

Notice:
★ Please share the Direct links to this thread/downloads also don't forget to give the right credits thanks :highfive:

Join the new Telegram group! ?








Magisk module test! 
?????


Check back to see ? 

???????*?******?*?*?*???*???????????????????????????????????????*?*??????️*⚧️

If you like what I've done show some LOVE by hitting that thumbs up :good: Thanks :highfive: 
You could go one step further by buying me a slice of pizza! ???
paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI​


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jun 23, 2020)

JoyPixels 6.0 

Notice:
★ Please share the Direct links to this thread/downloads also don't forget to give the right credits thanks :highfive:

Join the new Telegram group! ?







Magisk module test! 
?????


Check back to see ? 

???????*?******?*?*?*???*???????????????????????????????????????*?*??????️*⚧️

If you like what I've done show some LOVE by hitting that thumbs up :good: Thanks :highfive: 
You could go one step further by buying me a slice of pizza! ???
paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI​


----------



## Extreme_Ninja2099 (Jun 23, 2020)

The latest gboard beta still doesn't have the new emojis (unicode 13)


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jun 25, 2020)

"Only for rooted users"

How to change the Facebook app & Messenger Emojis. ? 

1. Download any emoji font (if flashable zip check out system folder in module)
2. Rename it to FacebookEmoji.ttf
3. Replace it in data/data/com.facebook.orca/app_compactdisk/ras_blobs/latest/sessionless/storage
data/data/com.facebook.katana/app_compactdisk/ras_blobs/latest/sessionless/storage
4. Force close Facebook/ messenger app.
5. Enjoy!  ?

(Recommended file manager: Mixplorer from xda)








Join the new Telegram group! 

​


----------



## Ata Ur Rehman (Jun 28, 2020)

RickyBush_ said:


> "Only for rooted users"
> 
> How to change the Facebook app & Messenger Emojis. ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes this method is working 10000% but it only replaces messenger emojies , to get working for facebook you need to copy that Renamed .tff file and paste in data/data/com.facebook.katana/app_compactdisk/ras_blobs/latest/sessionless/storage

Profit 
Edit: You need to rename FavebookEmoji.tff to FacebookEmojiBak.tff and then paste that emoji file there otherwise error will popup. enjoy


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jul 2, 2020)

Okay guys I need your help?

What would be a good name for an Emoji font installer app? ?

Couple names I was thinking!? ?

1. Emoji Replacer 
2. Emoji Revamp
3. Other

Please Join the Telegram group to vote or if you have a better name let me know? :highfive:​


----------



## Extreme_Ninja2099 (Jul 2, 2020)

RickyBush_ said:


> Okay guys I need your help?
> 
> What would be a good name for an Emoji font installer app?
> 
> Please Join the Telegram group to vote or if you have a better name let me know? :highfive:​

Click to collapse



I know Emojify. All in one emoji? Emojis for all?


----------



## ongxa (Jul 2, 2020)

RickyBush_ said:


> Okay guys I need your help?
> 
> What would be a good name for an Emoji font installer app?
> 
> Please Join the Telegram group to vote or if you have a better name let me know? :highfive:​

Click to collapse



RickyEmoji,


----------



## Newgon (Jul 2, 2020)

RickyBush_ said:


> Okay guys I need your help?
> 
> What would be a good name for an Emoji font installer app?
> 
> Please Join the Telegram group to vote or if you have a better name let me know? :highfive:​

Click to collapse



 Jinni emoji installer (work like magic)


----------



## anthromg (Jul 4, 2020)

I've been using your work for years and love it. I wish these were an actual emoji pack


----------



## anthromg (Jul 4, 2020)

RickyBush_ said:


> Okay guys I need your help?
> 
> What would be a good name for an Emoji font installer app? ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like Emoji Revamp but Emoji Replacer sounds good too.


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jul 4, 2020)

Extreme_Ninja2099 said:


> I know Emojify. All in one emoji? Emojis for all?

Click to collapse



???? What's the meaning to it? ?? ?




ongxa said:


> RickyEmoji,

Click to collapse



???? ?




Newgon said:


> Jinni emoji installer (work like magic)

Click to collapse



?*?*? ????




anthromg said:


> I've been using your work for years and love it. I wish these were an actual emoji pack

Click to collapse



If you can make the .PNG images I can make the font! ??

I did have an old Hello kitty set on my other page! ?



anthromg said:


> I like Emoji Revamp but Emoji Replacer sounds good too.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the feedback! ?




amin318 said:


> Any update for Facebook emojis?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



still waiting for unicode 13 ?


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jul 4, 2020)

EmojiKitchen + Google 11 beta 

Notice:
★ Please share the Direct links to this thread/downloads also don't forget to give the right credits thanks :highfive:

Join the new Telegram group! ?

Collabed with @RKBD ?
EmojiKitchen are Slightly different to Google's Android 11 faces!  




Google's





Magisk module test! 
?????


Check back to see ? 

???????*?******?*?*?*???*???????????????????????????????????????*?*??????️*⚧️

If you like what I've done show some LOVE by hitting that thumbs up :good: Thanks :highfive: 
You could go one step further by buying me a slice of pizza! ???
paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI​


----------



## amin318 (Jul 5, 2020)

Any update for Facebook emojis?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jul 6, 2020)

FaceBook 5.0? 

Notice:
★ Please share the Direct links to this thread/downloads also don't forget to give the right credits thanks :highfive:

Join the new Telegram group! ?





Magisk module test! 
?????


Check back to see ? 

???????*?******?*?*?*???*???????????????????????????????????????*?*??????️*⚧️

If you like what I've done show some LOVE by hitting that thumbs up :good: Thanks :highfive: 
You could go one step further by buying me a slice of pizza! ???
paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI​


----------



## Extreme_Ninja2099 (Jul 8, 2020)

Gboard 9.6.2 beta supports unicode 13 (iOS 14 and Android 11 emojis) so it works on Gboard now


----------



## RocXelL (Jul 9, 2020)

RickyBush_ said:


> Just wondering how many people are still interested in this project?
> I was wondering if anyone would be interested in emojipedia unicode 13 mock-up .ttf? (iOS 14)
> Depending on the response to this post if people are still interested I will update new fonts once they're available!
> What fonts would you guys like to see here? ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro I love using iOS emojis over anything else! 
I would love to have the new iOS 14 emojis!


----------



## iwan.sipit (Jul 10, 2020)

RocXelL said:


> Bro I love using iOS emojis over anything else!
> I would love to have the new iOS 14 emojis!

Click to collapse



It is already here :  https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=82754923&postcount=1316&nocache=1&z=8390703559390615


----------



## RocXelL (Jul 10, 2020)

Hey, iOS 14 emojis wont install in magisk  I have tried al three sizes and I get Copying zip to temp error.


----------



## Fsandhu (Jul 10, 2020)

*Android Q Emojis for Huawei Emui*

@RickyBush_
Can you please make tff file for android 10 emojis for huawei emui


----------



## emonkhan826 (Jul 10, 2020)

Bro can you make ios 14 emojis magisk module?


----------



## emonkhan826 (Jul 10, 2020)

Bro your iOS 14 emojis magisk module installation failed on my OnePlus 7 Pro oxygen os open beta 16 ?


----------



## RocXelL (Jul 10, 2020)

emonkhan826 said:


> Bro your iOS 14 emojis magisk module installation failed on my OnePlus 7 Pro oxygen os open beta 16

Click to collapse



It's also happening for me on a Redmi note 8 pro MIUI 12 Global beta


----------



## dedo1996 (Jul 11, 2020)

RickyBush_ said:


> Edit:
> 
> Unofficial iOS14 with emojipedias unicode 13 mock-ups
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THANKS! 
I have installed the magisk module and it is working, i can see the new emojis of your post but I cannot find them in my keyboard (even with the search).

Lineage 17.1 oneplus2, gboard


----------



## SKRCK (Jul 12, 2020)

Thank you so much for your work!


----------



## RocXelL (Jul 12, 2020)

dedo1996 said:


> THANKS!
> I have installed the magisk module and it is working, i can see the new emojis of your post but I cannot find them in my keyboard (even with the search).
> 
> Lineage 17.1 oneplus2, gboard

Click to collapse



Uninstall your keyboard and redownload it.
If its a system app just clear all data and uninstall all updates and then update from playstore.


----------



## zurik (Jul 15, 2020)

------------------------------------------------

---------- Post added at 13:19 ---------- Previous post was at 13:02 ----------




RocXelL said:


> Uninstall your keyboard and redownload it.
> If its a system app just clear all data and uninstall all updates and then update from playstore.

Click to collapse



Some emojis like polar bear or some others, are not available. Did reinstall of the GBoard, but still.

EDIT: Updated to Gboard beta and appeared


----------



## MohRez (Jul 24, 2020)

RickyBush_ said:


> If anyone is interested in using Memoji Stickers on android pleasee show some love on my video I've been doing this for over a year now and still haven't seen anyone do it so I made a quick video! ??

Click to collapse




sure
we want


----------



## chrest10 (Aug 4, 2020)

*emojipedia unicode 13 mock-up .ttf? (iOS 14)*

hi, I'm looking forward to the ttf version. we (android users that has a phone that hard/cant be rooted) would love that. its great help. hoping that you'll continue doing a great job. keep it up!


----------



## Sonalk (Aug 19, 2020)

*Help*

How do I change permissions to rw-r-r (0644)?

I've tried installing several emoji switching apps but none work. 

Help please


----------



## rivadele (Aug 22, 2020)

This is a GOOD APP


----------



## rivardale (Aug 22, 2020)

I loveeeeee this appp


----------



## jineshpatel30 (Aug 22, 2020)

RickyBush_ said:


> Just wondering how many people are still interested in this project?
> I was wondering if anyone would be interested in emojipedia unicode 13 mock-up .ttf? (iOS 14)
> Depending on the response to this post if people are still interested I will update new fonts once they're available!
> What fonts would you guys like to see here? ?
> ...

Click to collapse



155*155 works great on MIUI12.

Still no way to get them in Gboard though.


----------



## Gianpaice (Aug 23, 2020)

jineshpatel30 said:


> 155*155 works great on MIUI12.
> 
> Still no way to get them in Gboard though.

Click to collapse



Is there way to change WhatsApp emoji in MIUI 12?


----------



## jineshpatel30 (Aug 24, 2020)

Gianpaice said:


> Is there way to change WhatsApp emoji in MIUI 12?

Click to collapse



If you are rooted, check https://watweaker.com/ 
Root in enough for changing WA emojis via this tools, no need for xposed.

BTW it's kind of hack so it can have it's own risks, proceed with caution.


----------



## 64536453 (Aug 26, 2020)

Please, make WhatsApp emoji unicode 13. Thx


----------



## kershey (Aug 26, 2020)

:laugh:


----------



## ashu.nift (Sep 8, 2020)

Can these cause some typing lag on gboard ? I was using iOS 14 ttf on One plus 5 on OOS10 and there were intermittent but noticable minor lags since last 1 week. I've just restored the old default ttf and it seems the issue is gone, although will test for longer to confirm. Any headsup on this ?


----------



## RickyBush_ (Sep 17, 2020)

Google 11 (13.1) 

Notice:
★ Please share the Direct links to this thread/downloads also don't forget to give the right credits thanks :highfive:

Join the new Telegram group! 








Magisk module test! 
?????


Check back to see  ?

???????*?******?*?*?*???*???????????????????????????????????????*?*??????️*⚧️
https://emojipedia.org/emoji-13.1/

If you like what I've done show some LOVE by hitting that thumbs up :good: Thanks :highfive: 
You could go one step further by buying me a slice of pizza! ???
paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI​


----------



## Ata Ur Rehman (Sep 17, 2020)

RickyBush_ said:


> Google 11 (13.1)
> 
> Notice:
> ★ Please share the Direct links to this thread/downloads also don't forget to give the right credits thanks :highfive:
> ...

Click to collapse



just flashed it, and it's perfect ?


----------



## RickyBush_ (Sep 18, 2020)

Samsung 2.5 (unicode 13) 

Notice:
★ Please share the Direct links to this thread/downloads also don't forget to give the right credits thanks :highfive:

Join the new Telegram group! 







Magisk module test! 
???


Check back to see ?

???????*?******?*?*?*???*???????????????????????????????????????*?*??????️*⚧️
https://emojipedia.org/emoji-13.1/

If you like what I've done show some LOVE by hitting that thumbs up :good: Thanks :highfive: 
You could go one step further by buying me a slice of pizza! ???
paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI​


----------



## DarkTomb09 (Sep 21, 2020)

I have a question for the community. I have a Samsung phone. I'm rooted and have the Unicode 13 Google Emojis installed. The emoji's work however, there are certain fonts that I still can't see when it comes to actual words or names not Emoji's. I know that its a separate file and process but would anybody know how to fix question mark boxes when it comes to word fonts instead of just Emoji fonts? Thanks..


----------



## RickyBush_ (Sep 22, 2020)

App update

So the developer's laptop broke that's why I haven't heard from him in over 2 month's, So I don't know when/if the app will get finished sorry y'all! ?


I really wanted to get this badboy on the play store so that we could of reached more people maybe in the future! ?


I could release the unfinished app on telegram if you're interested maybe! It has the basic functions working! ?





Come and join the telegram group to let me know and for future updates!!  ??https://t.me/EmojiReplacer App link!

Update  unofficial iOS 14 (13.1) 
Live on the app now! ??



​


----------



## dedo1996 (Sep 23, 2020)

RickyBush_ said:


> App update
> 
> So the developer's laptop broke that's why I haven't heard from him in over 2 month's, So I don't know when/if the app will get finished sorry y'all! ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are amazing, man!

Thank you very much for this effort, you've made a masterpiece.

However, I d like to ask you why I cannot see all the new emojis (always had this issue), even with Gboard Beta version.
Oneplus 2, Lineage 17.1, Android 10.


----------



## stoph8n24 (Sep 24, 2020)

dedo1996 said:


> You are amazing, man!
> 
> Thank you very much for this effort, you've made a masterpiece.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I uninstalled Gboard back to the original system version then reinstalled and can see everything.


----------



## niceplace1995 (Sep 26, 2020)

Thanks for these great fonts, but ios 14 fonts have a problem. They show numbers like emojis and there is a large space between words! Please solve these problems. Thanks again❤


----------



## matrix_guy (Sep 29, 2020)

Works flawlessly on Android 11 I'm glad you still are working on it. You're amazing! Thanks.

Edit : I downloaded the app from telegram and flashed the latest iOS 14 (13.1) but I didn't get emoji mentioned in it like the burning heart and spiral eyes. Im not complaining but just stating thank you for the amazing work again.


----------



## RickyBush_ (Sep 30, 2020)

iOS14 (beta) 
LIVE on the app! ??
https://t.me/EmojiReplacer

Notice:
★ Please share the Direct links to this thread/downloads also don't forget to give the right credits thanks :highfive:





Download available on my telegram come and join the community and support! ??
https://t.me/EmojiReplacer

Check back to see ?

???????*?******?*?*?*???*???????????????????????????????????????*?*??????️*⚧️

If you like what I've done show some LOVE by hitting that thumbs up :good: Thanks :highfive: 
You could go one step further by buying me a slice of pizza! ???
paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI​


----------



## g000n (Sep 30, 2020)

How do I install iOS 14 emojis on Android 8.1?


----------



## Extreme_Ninja2099 (Sep 30, 2020)

Where is the official iOS 14 emojis?


----------



## matrix_guy (Sep 30, 2020)

g000n said:


> How do I install iOS 14 emojis on Android 8.1?

Click to collapse



Use the app and choose your preferred method 
Magisk or root way you're done.


----------



## g000n (Oct 1, 2020)

matrix_guy said:


> Use the app and choose your preferred method
> Magisk or root way you're done.

Click to collapse



When I tried the Magisk Module method it said I have to be on Magisk 19+ but It wont work on my Galaxy Note 5

How do I use the root way?


----------



## matrix_guy (Oct 1, 2020)

Are you using the app or direct flashing with magisk?


----------



## PoochyX (Oct 1, 2020)

matrix_guy said:


> Are you using the app or direct flashing with magisk?

Click to collapse



He's probably using the app 

Sent from my moto g(8) using Tapatalk


----------



## g000n (Oct 2, 2020)

matrix_guy said:


> Are you using the app or direct flashing with magisk?

Click to collapse



App


----------



## KingKazmaOfficial (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello,

I would like the "blob" emoji style from Android 6.0 Marshmallow. I noticed that it isn't included in the files. Is it not possible?

Thanks!


----------



## PoochyX (Oct 26, 2020)

KingKazmaOfficial said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You would have to find the tif and magically install it..


([emoji880]Omni Rom[emoji880])


----------



## KingKazmaOfficial (Oct 26, 2020)

PoochyX said:


> You would have to find the tif and magically install it..
> 
> 
> ([emoji880]Omni Rom[emoji880])

Click to collapse



.tif or .ttf? I have NotoColorEmoji.ttf file from my old device that still runs Marshmallow. I tried to copy-paste it and overwrite the existing, when I rebooted nothing changed.


----------



## FLH_Sky (Oct 28, 2020)

RickyBush_ said:


> iOS14 (beta)
> LIVE on the app!
> https://t.me/EmojiReplacer
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it possible to get the iOS 14 Emoji without Telegram?


----------



## user2k10 (Oct 28, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Dan19x (Oct 31, 2020)

Can't replace the tff File on my rooted Pixel 4. Any Tips?
Also getting an error when i want to create a magisk module


----------



## Suavie103 (Nov 22, 2020)

user2k10 said:


> I would like this also.

Click to collapse



https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=10763459528675588579

---------- Post added at 02:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 AM ----------




Dan19x said:


> Can't replace the tff File on my rooted Pixel 4. Any Tips?
> Also getting an error when i want to create a magisk module

Click to collapse



https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=10763459528675588579


----------



## McheBlck (Nov 24, 2020)

these are funny


----------



## anaautybexr (Nov 26, 2020)

can you update the windows font?


----------



## Denzelmk (Nov 29, 2020)

Please make iOS emoji font or flip font that is compatible with Android 10 one UI 2.5 without needing to root (if possible)


----------



## galaxys (Nov 29, 2020)

Definately a lot of wild emojis!?


----------



## wishmasterf (Dec 13, 2020)

Hallo,

I tried the Android 11 (13.1).  All Numbers become black and the space look like wrong. There must be a big change handle numbers, spaces and aome other characters like ©, ® and ™. 

Looks ugly. Does anyone know how to fix?

Here is how it looks like:





						Pasteboard - Uploaded Image
					

Simple and lightning fast image sharing. Upload clipboard images with Copy & Paste and image files with Drag & Drop



					pasteboard.co


----------



## wishmasterf (Dec 13, 2020)

Google released a update (december pixel patch) with new emojis. Could you update that here?

Info: https://www.androidheadlines.com/2020/12/217-new-emoji-google-pixel.html


----------



## merrycorsten (Dec 13, 2020)

Uses for this is to use normal keyboards, European, chinese and US. ASCII is for chinese (formaly), and then the UNIT (123 USAGES) is for US property.

You knew that there are over 1 000 emoji's out there?

A single use of an emoji is a multiple of emoticons to make out an set.

MAKE YOUR OWN EMOJI !!!

I will be glad if u made those oval ones too.


----------



## pierrebordeau (Feb 20, 2021)

For people having problems with android 11 emojis showing weird numbers and spaces (mostly when used without root) I made a fixed ttf file, it also includes emojis from the December patch (13.1)
For xiaomi users, please use the version available in theme store, name is "A11 emoji 2021"


----------



## Extreme_Ninja2099 (Mar 24, 2021)

@RickyBush_  When is ios 14.5 .ttf file coming out? https://blog.emojipedia.org/first-look-217-new-emojis-in-ios-14-5/


----------



## GFawwaz (Mar 26, 2021)

I'm waiting too


----------



## GFawwaz (Mar 26, 2021)

How to edit fonts to fix random spaces and weird number? I'm curious, could you edit iOS 14 version too? It would be great.


----------



## GFawwaz (Mar 26, 2021)

pierrebordeau said:


> For people having problems with android 11 emojis showing weird numbers and spaces (mostly when used without root) I made a fixed ttf file, it also includes emojis from the December patch (13.1)
> For xiaomi users, please use the version available in theme store, name is "A11 emoji 2021"

Click to collapse


*How to edit fonts to fix random spaces and weird number? I'm curious, could you edit iOS 14 version too? It would be great. *


----------



## GFawwaz (Mar 27, 2021)

Extreme_Ninja2099 said:


> @RickyBush_  When is ios 14.5 .ttf file coming out? https://blog.emojipedia.org/first-look-217-new-emojis-in-ios-14-5/

Click to collapse



He said that he will not creating latest iOS 14.5 until the official one is published. He said that *merging *them is wasting time. So we will waiting for a long time.


----------



## Extreme_Ninja2099 (Apr 5, 2021)

GFawwaz said:


> He said that he will not creating latest iOS 14.5 until the official one is published. He said that *merging *them is wasting time. So we will waiting for a long time.

Click to collapse



Well I guess we just have to wait. But at least we'll get it sooner than other people who don't follow this thread like when iOS 14 released and every other thread didn't get them yet, but we did


----------



## GFawwaz (Apr 5, 2021)

Extreme_Ninja2099 said:


> Well I guess we just have to wait. But at least we'll get it sooner than other people who don't follow this thread like when iOS 14 released and every other thread didn't get them yet, but we did

Click to collapse



Couldn't agree more. I'll be waiting.


----------



## Extreme_Ninja2099 (Apr 8, 2021)

I have found iOS 14.5 emoji .ttf file. But I tried modifying my module for 14.2 to install it via magisk. It did install with all the new emojis, BUT the emojis are smaller and the top of all the emojis are clipped. I don't know how to edit the file to make it bigger and stop the clipping. I have attached my zip and the iOS 14.5.ttf file 
The .ttf file is from @RickyBush_


----------



## GFawwaz (Apr 8, 2021)

Extreme_Ninja2099 said:


> I have found iOS 14.5 emoji .ttf file. But I tried modifying my module for 14.2 to install it via magisk. It did install with all the new emojis, BUT the emojis are smaller and the top of all the emojis are clipped. I don't know how to edit the file to make it bigger and stop the clipping. I have attached my zip and the iOS 14.5.ttf file

Click to collapse



Good, maybe you need ask to pierrebordeau, he's maybe know how to fix those problems.


----------



## Extreme_Ninja2099 (Apr 8, 2021)

GFawwaz said:


> Good, maybe you need ask to pierrebordeau, he's maybe know how to fix those problems.

Click to collapse



Ok I will. Hopefully, the issue can be fixed and everyone can get 14.5 emojis early


----------



## elesbb (Apr 11, 2021)

Extreme_Ninja2099 said:


> Ok I will. Hopefully, the issue can be fixed and everyone can get 14.5 emojis early

Click to collapse



It's really strange. It can't be edited in FontForge. At the very least, they at least still work. Now I don't have X when people post from their "fancy" iphones lol so thank you for releasing this!


----------



## Extreme_Ninja2099 (Apr 12, 2021)

elesbb said:


> It's really strange. It can't be edited in FontForge. At the very least, they at least still work. Now I don't have X when people post from their "fancy" iphones lol so thank you for releasing this!

Click to collapse



I'll still wait once a proper iOS 14.5 .ttf file is released for us Android users on XDA. The reason for the top cropping is because the emojis are for iOS font not Android, so a dev would have resize all the emojis for Android font. We'll just have to wait


----------



## elesbb (Apr 13, 2021)

Extreme_Ninja2099 said:


> I'll still wait once a proper iOS 14.5 .ttf file is released for us Android users on XDA. The reason for the top cropping is because the emojis are for iOS font not Android, so a dev would have resize all the emojis for Android font. We'll just have to wait

Click to collapse



Yep. And when I tried to do that, FontForge spat out blank emojis lol. When I opened them manually, they were blank as well.


----------



## Shanmukh1608 (Apr 26, 2021)

iOS 14.5 is out now


----------



## Extreme_Ninja2099 (Apr 26, 2021)

Shanmukh1608 said:


> iOS 14.5 is out now

Click to collapse



Now we wait lol


----------



## Extreme_Ninja2099 (Apr 27, 2021)

Shanmukh1608 said:


> iOS 14.5 is out now

Click to collapse



Here's a module and it works for me.
*Credits:*
@Raulferns on the telegram chat for the iOS14.5.ttf file


----------



## Suavie103 (Apr 27, 2021)

Extreme_Ninja2099 said:


> Here's a module and it works for me.
> *Credits:*
> @Raulferns on the telegram chat for the iOS14.5.ttf file

Click to collapse



thank you been waiting all night for this


----------



## RickyBush_ (Apr 28, 2021)

iOS14.5
with the extra couple combos what are shown in red! 


Notice:
★ Please share the Direct links to this thread/downloads also don't forget to give the right credits thanks 












Download available on my telegram come and join the community and support! 

Or XDA link 
	

			https://forum.xda-developers.com/attachments/emojireplacer-apk.5409373/
		










						Emoji Replacer 😬
					

iOS 14.5 💚 😮‍💨😵‍💫😶‍🌫 ❤️‍🔥❤️‍🩹 🧔🏻‍♀🧔🏼‍♀️🧔‍♂️ 💑🏻👨🏻‍❤️‍👨🏻💏🏻  Just flash it in the Magisk manager app 👍




					t.me
				




Check back to check 

‍‍‍🌫
‍‍
‍♀


If you like what I've done show some LOVE by hitting that thumbs up  Thanks 
You could go one step further by buying me a slice of pizza! 

paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI​


----------



## Extreme_Ninja2099 (Apr 29, 2021)

iOS 14.5 emojis for Samsung devices. I think this module works, let me know  
*Credits: *
@Keinta15 For the module files and SamsungColor Emoji.ttf
@Raulferns on the telegram chat for the iOS14.5.ttf (NotoColorEmoji.ttf) file


----------



## Saharkabiri (Apr 30, 2021)

*love*


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jun 11, 2021)

So the app was rejected by Google play because of a PayPal link ​​So here's the app for now until I decide what to do, I'll most probably remove the donation link, Just because no one donations any ways! ​​"REQUIRES ROOT/MAGISK"​
Telegram post!








						Emoji Replacer 😬
					

“ROOT ONLY APP”	Chat Group: @EmojiReplacerCommunity		Support the project! 🤗💚	https://www.paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI




					t.me


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jun 14, 2021)

The app is now live on Google play! 

Please go show some love, By giving the app 5 for all the effort what has gone into this project. Let's try to get to the no° spot! It will mean a lot thank you! 

If you have any issues with the app please join the telegram group or PM me on here. I'm happy to try and help solve the problem! 









						Emoji Replacer 😬 - [Root/Magisk] - Apps on Google Play
					

Replace your boring old system emojis, fast & easy 🤐😆🙌💚




					play.google.com
				





Big thanks to the developer @HtetzNaing really appreciate all the hard work. Much love ​


----------



## PlayboiFabi (Jun 17, 2021)

Man, thank you for the app. I was looking to something like this for a long time and finally found it. I know the hard work that you all put in it but I can't donate cause I'm poor lol, just want to say thank u


----------



## scorpio76r (Jun 18, 2021)

The app does not seem to work on the oneplus 6t international converted. Has anyone with a 6t had any success?


----------



## Extreme_Ninja2099 (Jun 18, 2021)

scorpio76r said:


> The app does not seem to work on the oneplus 6t international converted. Has anyone with a 6t had any success?

Click to collapse



It does for me (I'm international/ no conversion). You need root, if u have magisk manager just remove the one u got currently and try this. If it still doesn't work, then it's your keyboard (I use Gboard and it works fine)
The .ttf file was by @RickyBush_


----------



## scorpio76r (Jun 18, 2021)

Extreme_Ninja2099 said:


> It does for me (I'm international/ no conversion). You need root, if u have magisk manager just remove the one u got currently and try this. If it still doesn't work, then it's your keyboard (I use Gboard and it works fine)
> The .ttf file was by @RickyBush_

Click to collapse



It wouldn't flash via Magisk earlier when I tried to. I'm on canary magisk version. I might try again later using regular magisk to see if that works.


----------



## vicl89 (Jul 1, 2021)

I just installed 14.6 on Android 11 Fluid ROM with Gboard and I'm having this issue. Any fix??


----------



## Extreme_Ninja2099 (Jul 2, 2021)

vicl89 said:


> View attachment 5351773 I just installed 14.6 on Android 11 Fluid ROM with Gboard and I'm having this issue. Any fix??

Click to collapse



Maybe wipe cache or uninstall updates and then reinstall the newer version of gboard


----------



## Full House (Jul 8, 2021)

the application is no longer available on play store can you add a download link on XDA thank you


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jul 16, 2021)

Unreleased 2022 Emojis​Unofficial iOS16? (Unicode 14)
🫠🫡🫢🫣🫤🫥🫰🫱🫲🫶🫵🫴🫳🧌🩻🩼🪩🪪🪫🪬🪷🪸🪹🪺🫃🫄🫅🫗🫦🫧🫘🫙

App: 

https://t.me/EmojiReplacerCommunity/12256










						Emoji Replacer 😬
					

“ROOT ONLY APP”	Chat Group: @EmojiReplacerCommunity		Support the project! 🤗💚	https://www.paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI




					t.me
				












						Emoji Replacer 😬 | Community 🤜🤛💚
					

⚠️ "REQUIRES ROOT" ⚠️	If you don't have Root then you're in the wrong place!  🤪		Check out @zfontapp @zFontUserGroup for themed fonts. 🤝		Support the projects! 💚 https://www.paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI		Main channel: @EmojiReplacer 😬




					t.me
				





Credits to EmojiPedia for the unicode 14 mock-ups 





						Unicode 14.0 Emoji List
					






					emojipedia.org
				




If you like what I've done show some LOVE by hitting that thumbs up  Thanks 
You could go one step further by buying me a slice of pizza! 









						Pay ricky bush using PayPal.Me
					

Go to paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI and type in the amount. Since it’s PayPal, it's easy and secure. Don’t have a PayPal account? No worries.




					www.paypal.me
				



​


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Aug 1, 2021)

RickyBush_ said:


> Unreleased 2022 Emojis​Unofficial iOS16? (Unicode 14)
> 🫠🫡🫢🫣🫤🫥🫰🫱🫲🫶🫵🫴🫳🧌🩻🩼🪩🪪🪫🪬🪷🪸🪹🪺🫃🫄🫅🫗🫦🫧🫘🫙
> 
> App:
> ...

Click to collapse



I did install last gboard, reset its data as well as installed last unicode14 emojis which your provide, i however do not see any of the new ones showing up... you just didn't update i guess..


----------



## Extreme_Ninja2099 (Aug 1, 2021)

GoJo ^^ said:


> I did install last gboard, reset its data as well as installed last unicode14 emojis which your provide, i however do not see any of the new ones showing up... you just didn't update i guess..

Click to collapse



No, it was stated in the telegram chat. The reason why the new emojis aren't showing is that Gboard or any other keyboard don't support the new unicode standard (unicaode 14) right now, so everyone will have to wait till keyboards support the new standard. Probs till September and iOS 15 users won't get any new emojis in the new iOS update and I think Android users will get it tho


----------



## liesenfeld (Aug 7, 2021)

RickyBush_ said:


> The app is now live on Google play!
> 
> Please go show some love, By giving the app 5 for all the effort what has gone into this project. Let's try to get to the no° spot! It will mean a lot thank you!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I used the app with the root method and it didn't work. All my emoji are gone now. And I cannot restore it with the app, because the app crashes now on startup. I checked notecoloremoji.ttf but it wasn't changed. So, what was changed and how can I restore it?


----------



## g000n (Aug 21, 2021)

Extreme_Ninja2099 said:


> It does for me (I'm international/ no conversion). You need root, if u have magisk manager just remove the one u got currently and try this. If it still doesn't work, then it's your keyboard (I use Gboard and it works fine)
> The .ttf file was by @RickyBush_

Click to collapse



Thanks for this


----------



## scorpio76r (Aug 21, 2021)

Link suddenly is not working.


----------



## Azmodai (Sep 1, 2021)

Is there a fix for this line spacing gap issue? Whenever text is underlined, the line is shown way too low. No other issues, love you for making these thanks! P.S. I can't root. Been using the zfont method, which seems to work perfectly except on this little issue. Please help


----------



## PlayboiFabi (Sep 5, 2021)

It's not in the Playstore. Where can it be downloaded?


----------



## danbest82 (Sep 5, 2021)

PlayboiFabi said:


> It's not in the Playstore. Where can it be downloaded?

Click to collapse



About 7 posts before yours... Here.


----------



## Marble Madness (Sep 13, 2021)

RickyBush_ said:


> “SOCIALS”
> IG: RickyBush_
> SNAP: RickyBush_555 ?
> Join the new Telegram group!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Ricky, I think that it is cool, what you have done here. Will the a ove method give me all the Samsung and Aplple emojis, by any chance.

Thanks


----------



## Marble Madness (Sep 13, 2021)

Marble Madness said:


> Hey Ricky, I think that it is cool, what you have done here. Will the a ove method give me all the Samsung and Aplple emojis, by any chance.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



BTW, this device that is being dealt with is a Galaxy A7 (2018) rooted. Wlould you mind shooting a link, for whatever font files, needed. I figure, that I could just follow the instructions, given above. The weird thing is, that the Emojis disappeared on the keyboard, and now all that is left, are some very-limited selection, of stickers.

Thx again


----------



## Suavie103 (Oct 14, 2021)

Extreme_Ninja2099 said:


> It does for me (I'm international/ no conversion). You need root, if u have magisk manager just remove the one u got currently and try this. If it still doesn't work, then it's your keyboard (I use Gboard and it works fine)
> The .ttf file was by @RickyBush_

Click to collapse



Doest this 14.6 mod work?


----------



## Extreme_Ninja2099 (Oct 14, 2021)

Extreme_Ninja2099 said:


> It does for me (I'm international/ no conversion). You need root, if u have magisk manager just remove the one u got currently and try this. If it still doesn't work, then it's your keyboard (I use Gboard and it works fine)
> The .ttf file was by @RickyBush_

Click to collapse


@Suavie103 Try this. U need magisk installed and yes this mod works


----------



## secretlyanonymous (Nov 7, 2021)

Works beautifully on OnePlus 6T running OOS 11!

All emojis are now uniform across my apps. Very pleasing!

Thanks a ton


----------



## MrClutch281 (Nov 15, 2021)

does this work of whatsapp?


----------



## depeo10 (Jan 20, 2022)

I've been trying to get the Samsung emojis working on a Pixel 6 pro, but it still uses the Android 12 emojis? Any ideas?

I have added the magisk module and rebooted, have also verified that the file has been replaced:


```
raven:/ $ sha256sum  /system/fonts/NotoColorEmoji.ttf
96c3b3e3ec34a5c890bcaba6a85edaef787f7fda97ea4e2179330058e48a19c0  /system/fonts/NotoColorEmoji.ttf
raven:/ $ sha256sum  /storage/emulated/0/EmojiReplacer/Samsung_OneUI_4.ttf
96c3b3e3ec34a5c890bcaba6a85edaef787f7fda97ea4e2179330058e48a19c0  /storage/emulated/0/EmojiReplacer/Samsung_OneUI_4.ttf
raven:/ $ find . -type f -name NotoColorEmoji.ttf 2>/dev/null
./system/fonts/NotoColorEmoji.ttf
```

I have tried the included gboard keyboard and also Swiftkeyboard, but the old emojis still show. I don't understand where it gets the old ones..? Any ideas?

*EDIT:*
I was able to solve it , In android 12, apparently the emoji file is stored in /data/fonts/files/<some string>/NotoColorEmoji.ttf.
Strange that my find didn't find that file though.


----------



## Extreme_Ninja2099 (Jan 20, 2022)

depeo10 said:


> I've been trying to get the Samsung emojis working on a Pixel 6 pro, but it still uses the Android 12 emojis? Any ideas?
> 
> I have added the magisk module and rebooted, have also verified that the file has been replaced:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for posting ur issue and fix. It seems that many people on A12 for pixel and OxygenOS are having issues changing their emojis to iOS emojis


----------



## AVKozlenko (Jan 27, 2022)

*OnePlus 9 Pro *OxygenOS Android 12
Google keyboard does not change
Viber does not change me
In telegrams and facebook, instamm are pulling up in content
Can this be fixed somehow?


Spoiler


----------



## RickyBush_ (Jan 29, 2022)

​iOS 15.4 beta (Unicode 14)​🥹🫠🫡🫢🫣🫤🫥🫰🫱🫲🫶🫵🫴🫳
🧌🩻🩼🪩🪪🪫🪬🪷🪸🪹🪺🫃🫄🫅🫗🫦🫧🫘🫙


APP: https://t.me/EmojiReplacerCommunity/12256

Beta app for Android 12: https://t.me/EmojiReplacerCommunity/22816

Unfortunately it doesn't work for stock android at the moment  Hope to find fixes soon! 










						Emoji Replacer 😬
					

“ROOT ONLY APP”	Chat Group: @EmojiReplacerCommunity		Support the project! 🤗💚	https://www.paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI




					t.me
				












						Emoji Replacer 😬 | Community 🤜🤛💚
					

⚠️ "REQUIRES ROOT" ⚠️	If you don't have Root then you're in the wrong place!  🤪		Check out @zfontapp @zFontUserGroup for themed fonts. 🤝		Support the projects! 💚 https://www.paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI		Main channel: @EmojiReplacer 😬




					t.me
				






If you like what I've done show some LOVE by hitting that thumbs up  Thanks 
You could go one step further by buying me a slice of pizza! 









						Pay ricky bush using PayPal.Me
					

Go to paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI and type in the amount. Since it’s PayPal, it's easy and secure. Don’t have a PayPal account? No worries.




					www.paypal.me
				



​


----------



## Suavie103 (Feb 2, 2022)

RickyBush_ said:


> ​iOS 15.4 beta (Unicode 14)​🥹🫠🫡🫢🫣🫤🫥🫰🫱🫲🫶🫵🫴🫳
> 🧌🩻🩼🪩🪪🪫🪬🪷🪸🪹🪺🫃🫄🫅🫗🫦🫧🫘🫙
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After flashing with magisk, it didn't work at first. So I copied the iOS15.4beta.ttf to /data/fonts/files. Rebooted and success 🫶🫥🫠🫧🫦🪬 thank you


----------



## lalo5alvarez (Feb 5, 2022)

I am unable to download the Emoji Replacer apk. It says there was a "server problem" every time i try to download. Any suggestions?


----------



## seemebreakthis (Mar 18, 2022)

RickyBush_ said:


> ​iOS 15.4 beta (Unicode 14)​🥹🫠🫡🫢🫣🫤🫥🫰🫱🫲🫶🫵🫴🫳
> 🧌🩻🩼🪩🪪🪫🪬🪷🪸🪹🪺🫃🫄🫅🫗🫦🫧🫘🫙
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi @RickyBush_ !

Just to report, it works on my Mi 11 running MIUI 13 based on Android 12.  I used the Beta App for Android 12, but I had to tweak things a little before it works.

When I generated the magisk module then tried to flash it, for my phone anyway the "Android 12" portion of file replacement failed.  Upon checking your customize.sh, I realized you were trying to copy the .ttf file to /data/fonts/files/<whatever> folder.  Tried manually doing it, yup, failed.  I ended up having to remove the NotoColorEmoji.ttf that is ALREADY there (don't know how it got there in the first place), then a manual copy worked.  

Then I went ahead and rebooted, and voila, everything worked.  Thanks again !!


----------



## alagga (Mar 19, 2022)

Working perfectly on Samsung Android12.

Before this app I tried other modules, where I got problems that Gboard showed stock emojis within certain apps (WhatsApp/Messages). This is perfectly working, thank you very much


----------



## ysr32 (Mar 26, 2022)

Hello. Will it work for changing WhatsApp's own emojis in android 12? Or does anyone have a different opinion on this?


----------



## biustech (Apr 2, 2022)

I used the app and installed the ios 15.4 via magisk module. But the new emojis from 15.4 are not showing. Previous i had ios 14. Should I do manually?
Galaxy S10 Pie


----------



## FELUNATIC (Apr 8, 2022)

How about a new emoji.. to mark spam bots.....or live action masters of awesomeness


----------



## AndréMW71 (Apr 10, 2022)

How to get the emoji in SwiftKey?


----------



## TornSack (Apr 10, 2022)

biustech said:


> I used the app and installed the ios 15.4 via magisk module. But the new emojis from 15.4 are not showing. Previous i had ios 14. Should I do manually?
> Galaxy S10 Pie

Click to collapse



In Android 12 you have to manually delete the system fonts folder after you apply the Magisk module but before you reboot. You only need to do this at install, not at every reboot. root > data > fonts > files - delete the folder in there then reboot.


----------



## paper88 (Apr 13, 2022)

TornSack said:


> In Android 12 you have to manually delete the system fonts folder after you apply the Magisk module but before you reboot. You only need to do this at install, not at every reboot. root > data > fonts > files - delete the folder in there then reboot.

Click to collapse



This worked for me 1 day, after 1 day gboard switched back to stock android emojis.. I found already the manual in telegram from dev but all this stuff in this manual doesnt worked.. does someone know a fix for gboard?


----------



## TornSack (Apr 13, 2022)

paper88 said:


> This worked for me 1 day, after 1 day gboard switched back to stock android emojis.. I found already the manual in telegram from dev but all this stuff in this manual doesnt worked.. does someone know a fix for gboard?

Click to collapse



I've had to delete the folder again after Gboard updated. Still works for me.


----------



## David B. (Apr 23, 2022)

I haven't researched this thoroughly, but this sounds like something that would be a good candidate for doing with a Magisk module. Maybe to delete the emoji files in that directory on boot, or perhaps overlay to folder so that it always appears empty to the system?

Anyone have any ideas?

Also, for the people that deleted it and had it come back, did the emojis apply automatically, or did they only apply after a reboot?


----------



## thaynos (Apr 23, 2022)

Doesn't work in Google chat


----------



## David B. (Apr 24, 2022)

Some apps force the use of a different app set. Google Chat is one of them.


----------



## danial.aw (May 31, 2022)

pierrebordeau said:


> For people having problems with android 11 emojis showing weird numbers and spaces (mostly when used without root) I made a fixed ttf file, it also includes emojis from the December patch (13.1)
> For xiaomi users, please use the version available in theme store, name is "A11 emoji 2021"

Click to collapse



Hey, can you please tell me the steps you took to remove the weird spaces. I'd like to do it to android 12 ttf, please and thank you


----------



## pierrebordeau (Jun 2, 2022)

danial.aw said:


> Hey, can you please tell me the steps you took to remove the weird spaces. I'd like to do it to android 12 ttf, please and thank you

Click to collapse



I already did the android 12 file if you want, but I want to do it yourself you can install termux on your phone, and then there are some steps : 
To modify the font
1- install termux from Google play








						Termux - Apps on Google Play
					

Terminal emulator and Linux environment.




					play.google.com
				



And make sure that the font you're going to edit inside downloads folder

2- open termux and type

termux-setup-storage
pkg install python
pip install fonttools
cd /storage
cd emulated
cd 0
cd Download
pyftsubset nameofthefont.ttf --unicodes=U+2000-2121,U+2123-F0000

Note that the cd steps might be different, for your phone, you can check the path using a file explorer 
Also you'll need to allow termux to access files by going to the settings of your phone and by giving it the permission


----------



## danial.aw (Jun 2, 2022)

pierrebordeau said:


> I already did the android 12 file if you want, but I want to do it yourself you can install termux on your phone, and then there are some steps :
> To modify the font
> 1- install termux from Google play
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks for the instructions!

Since you have it already made it would be very helpful if you could just share that here as well  I'm sure others will appreciate it as well


----------



## pierrebordeau (Jun 2, 2022)

danial.aw said:


> Thanks for the instructions!
> 
> Since you have it already made it would be very helpful if you could just share that here as well  I'm sure others will appreciate it as well

Click to collapse



I think it is the newer version, let me know of some emojis are missing :
Also, if you're using a Xiaomi phone, I already made this file available in the official theme store, to make it easy to install.
Just search for Android 12 Emojis, my creator name is pierre7


----------



## g000n (Jul 7, 2022)

iOS 16 emojis for Android 12 please


----------



## g000n (Jul 16, 2022)

Extreme_Ninja2099 said:


> There are new iOS 16 emojis..

Click to collapse



No thank you, this isn't a place to sell something, donations should be optional, someone else will release them for free


----------



## scorpio76r (Jul 16, 2022)

g000n said:


> No thank you, this isn't a place to sell something, donations should be optional, someone else will release them for free

Click to collapse



I agree.


----------



## 0xJX (Sep 13, 2022)

Anyone got the emojis working on Snapchat with OxygenOS and Android 12? I created the magisk module with the EmojiReplacer app, then manually installed it via Magisk modules. I deleted data/fonts/files folder and I can see the emojis on my keyboard just fine and everywhere else except Snapchat. 

Edit: I removed snapchat from Zygisk hide list, seems to have fixed it after rebooting.


----------



## RickyBush_ (Sep 20, 2022)

​ unofficial iOS 16 (Unicode 15)​🫨🫸🫷
🩵🩶🩷
🫚🫛🪻
🪼🪽🪿🫎🫏‍
🪇🪈🪭🪮🪯🛜

Available on the app 
APP: https://t.me/EmojiReplacerCommunity/12256


Telegram post 
POST: https://t.me/EmojiReplacerCommunity/12256









						Emoji Replacer 😬
					

“ROOT ONLY APP”	Chat Group: @EmojiReplacerCommunity		Support the project! 🤗💚	https://www.paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI




					t.me
				












						Emoji Replacer 😬 | Community 🤜🤛💚
					

⚠️ "REQUIRES ROOT" ⚠️	If you don't have Root then you're in the wrong place!  🤪		Check out @zfontapp @zFontUserGroup for themed fonts. 🤝		Support the projects! 💚 https://www.paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI		Main channel: @EmojiReplacer 😬




					t.me
				




This project is in need of a new laptop. I've been trying to keep this project alive for so long now. But the laptop I used was super old and it was just so slow always overheating and crashing. So it took me way longer to make fonts then it should do. So if you can support the project with a donation or a new laptop. It will be much appreciated by me and the rest of the Emoji community. Thank you! 🫶 


If you like what I've done show some LOVE by hitting that thumbs up  Thanks 
You could go one step further by buying me a slice of pizza! 

So far towards the new laptop we have just over £100 denoted from the people in our telegram community. Goal is to reach at least £400 for something half decent and would last for many years to come! Thank you! 








						Pay ricky bush using PayPal.Me
					

Go to paypal.me/RickyBushIIXIXI and type in the amount. Since it’s PayPal, it's easy and secure. Don’t have a PayPal account? No worries.




					www.paypal.me
				



​


----------



## MirXamer (Oct 5, 2022)

RickyBush_ said:


> ​ unofficial iOS 16 (Unicode 15)​🫨🫸🫷
> 🩵🩶🩷
> 🫚🫛🪻
> 🪼🪽🪿🫎🫏‍
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## __.melisaa___ (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Nothex (Oct 30, 2022)

Hi Ricky. I have been following this thread since it started! I'm a big fan of your work and have donated in the past. Thank you!!!


----------



## Nothex (Oct 31, 2022)

RickyBush_ said:


> ​ unofficial iOS 16 (Unicode 15)​🫨🫸🫷
> 🩵🩶🩷
> 🫚🫛🪻
> 🪼🪽🪿🫎🫏‍
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Ricky. I have been following this thread since it started! I'm a big fan of your work and have donated in the past. Will you please post latest IOS emoji zip on google drive, or somewhere more accessible than Telegram? I am unable to sign in. They will not send me verification text or call for some reason... 

Thank you!!!


----------



## SerotoninStorm (Oct 31, 2022)

Is there anyway to get the emojis to show in the Google messages app? The iOS emojis pop up everywhere but they revert back to Android emojis in the messages app.


----------



## Nothex (Nov 1, 2022)

SerotoninStorm said:


> Is there anyway to get the emojis to show in the Google messages app? The iOS emojis pop up everywhere but they revert back to Android emojis in the messages app.

Click to collapse



What method did you use to install?


----------



## SerotoninStorm (Nov 1, 2022)

Nothex said:


> What method did you use to install?

Click to collapse



I flashed the zip in the magisk app


----------



## Nothex (Nov 1, 2022)

SerotoninStorm said:


> I flashed the zip in the magisk app

Click to collapse



Think it might be an issue with the Google messages app. You might have to replace the font inside the app. 

Will you please share the zip that you have with me?


----------



## SerotoninStorm (Nov 1, 2022)

This is the zip I flashed. Created it inside the emoji replacer app. How would I replace the font inside the app? Thanks for the help


----------



## Nothex (Nov 1, 2022)

SerotoninStorm said:


> This is the zip I flashed. Created it inside the emoji replacer app. How would I replace the font inside the app? Thanks for the help

Click to collapse



Thank you for sharing. I tried to browse to Data / App to find the messages app, to inspect, but all of the package names are cyphered. Thanks google...  I finally found the correct directory via a long and tedious search in Root Explorer.

For me it is: 

/data/app/~~smGV35zymTMZQUWXiVqcuw==/com.google.android.apps.messaging-0WAxtbsBKPIG1eei2HztvA==

Your path might be different. 

You might have to extract, and modify BASE.APK, on PC. Or perhaps you can edit it Via ADB. 

Once you extract the contents, you should be able to browse the library and find the .ttf to replace. 

Or, you could make your own build in the android SDK, and install via a Side App Installer. 

Personally, I use Textra and AirMessage!


----------



## Nothex (Nov 2, 2022)

SerotoninStorm said:


> This is the zip I flashed. Created it inside the emoji replacer app. How would I replace the font inside the app? Thanks for the help

Click to collapse





SerotoninStorm said:


> This is the zip I flashed. Created it inside the emoji replacer app. How would I replace the font inside the app? Thanks for the help

Click to collapse



Also, You might find this thread helpful.









						IOS Emojis on latest android/magisk
					

hello, i just updated to the december android version, rooted, installed latest magisk canary and now zfont ios emojis module doesn't work, any idea how to fix that?




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Adeyemi11 (Nov 20, 2022)

Who Has delay please


----------



## holaaaaaamellamopan (Nov 20, 2022)

Hola?


----------



## CookieCream (Nov 30, 2022)

Could you make a Windows 8.1 (Windows 8 but with colors) Emoji Support? Thanks


----------



## g000n (Dec 27, 2022)

iOS 16.1 emojis when?


----------

